# LTTTC #1 w/pcos - Buddies?



## pvsmith12

Hi ladies, 

DH & I have been TTC #1 since March 14, 2010... I recently found out that I have PCOS (but no cysts on my ovaries - doesn't make sense to me, but ObGyn said I don't have to have cysts to have PCOS). I am currently on CD 19, cycle 7 on clomid (1st cycle @ 150mg) & take 1500mg Met/day. 

Just looking for a buddy/buddies who are kind of in the same boat to share the journey with. :hugs:


----------



## mrs.monty

Hi there! :flower: I am LTTTC #1 with PCOS, DH and I have been trying unassisted since 2003, because we just thought that it would happen..... but it hasn't. so we have started on clomid. I am on my second cyle, and had a trigger injection on Monday, so I am on the 2ww as we speak!:coffee: Id love to be your buddy! :thumbup:


----------



## pvsmith12

mrs.monty said:


> Hi there! :flower: I am LTTTC #1 with PCOS, DH and I have been trying unassisted since 2003, because we just thought that it would happen..... but it hasn't. so we have started on clomid. I am on my second cyle, and had a trigger injection on Monday, so I am on the 2ww as we speak!:coffee: Id love to be your buddy! :thumbup:

2003?! That is a long time. :hugs: It's exciting that you are now in the 2ww, hopefully the clomid & trigger shot works for you. I am charting and currently on CD 21 and am showing no sign of Ov'ing yet. :flower:


----------



## pinksprinkles

Wow, 7 cycles of Clomid! Have you been O'ing well on it? And has the Metformin helped? And how has the Clomid been treating you? I have had the absolute WORST side effects ever. 

My DH and I have been TTC since Sept 2011. I just got diagnosed w/PCOS this past week. I've got cyst covered ovaries, weight issues, and yesterdays BW showed insulin resistance that is also causing borderline high cholesterol. Earlier this year I took some stupid supplements that apparently worsened the PCOS and I went from O'ing every 30-44 days to not O'ing at all. Not happy about it, but at least it got me to the doctor, and after 6 months of appointments, I finally have a great RE and a diagnosis. I am so glad to know what is going on!!! I've had irregular periods, depression/anxiety, fatigue, weight issues, etc, since I was 12 years old, so after 17 years, I am happy to have REASONS for it all!!

This is my second cycle of Clomid (50mg) and my first cycle of IUI. My first round was with my OB/Gyn last month to treat anovulation, but they refused to do any kind of monitoring and it was a pain to get them to even do the basic infertility testing over the last several months, so DH and I switched to an RE this month. I am MUCH happier to be doing it this way. Last month was way too stressful and apparently OPK's don't work for me on Clomid. We decided to go ahead and do an IUI as well since both my DH's SA showed borderline viscosity. Anything that ups our chances I'm ready to do!!

My next appt is on Tuesday, so I guess they'll be putting me on Metformin then as well as doing my 3rd u/s of this cycle. CD12 u/s showed no dominant follicles, so FX'd CD15 shows progress. If I don't get my BFP this cycle, my RE is moving me up to 100mg next month.


----------



## mrs.monty

yeah, PCOS is a not fun! :hugs: I have weight issues,(have lost 30 kg) DH and i bought our first house in 2003, and i went off the pill, straight away, we were ttc but not actively, medication, charting and all of that type of thing. then, my periods stopped, and we had not fallen pregnant, so I went to the womens hospital in Melbourne in about 2005, to ask for assistance, who basically told me to go away, loose weight and I will get pregnant, I spent 2 years getting told the same thing by them so gave up for a while, and thought it would just happen/i would loose weight. then we got engaged, so then we were again just going woth the flow, got married in 2009, fast foward to now and we moved interstate and I got older and my maternal clock has started to tick REALLY LOUDLY and I got a lot more desperate to have a baby of my own adding to this when we are one of 2 couples in our circle of friends/family etc that have not got any children, I hate when people ask "have you got kids"... DH and I went and saw a FS all tests came back good inclusing SA and blood work. (everything must have regulated since loosing some weight for me, but i still ahve atleast 40kg to go) anyway, FS put me on 100 clomid, first cycle I O'ed and everything was good, but I was working 2 hours away from home and obvously wasnt home for all the required BDing:dohh:! lol. so I am hopeful that this month with 100 clomid and the trigger shot we have done the trick:blush:! 

PVsmith12 we are at the same date in our cycles! have you been getting OPKs or Blood tests/ultrasounds to see if you have o'ed? 

Pinksprinkles, love the name by the way! good luck to you this cycle. let us know how you went with your ultrasuonds etc. 

My fingers and legs are crossed for all of us PCOS girls!


----------



## Madgirl

Im also LTTTC#1 with PCOS. PCOS is the devil lol!

I am currently on my second femara cycle in the TWW. I have done 6 cycles of clomid in 2010 and ovulated twice. Femara is being much more cooperative with me.

Good luck to all of us!!


----------



## pvsmith12

*PinkSprinkles:* I am actually pretty sure I haven't Ov'd at on on the clomid. I have been temping this whole cycle and it doesn't look good at all (although I admit I am not anywhere near a chart expert). I find that the Met helped lower the length of my cycles, which I am 110% thankful for it. When I was on it before I went from a 50+ day cycle to a 30-ish day cycle. Clomid has been ok, the only side effect I get are horrid hot flashes!! haha. I told someone once I was getting them and they just looked at me :huh: and were like, Aren't you a bit young for those? lol.

Yeah, my ObGyn said my body was resisting insulin and that's why she put me on the Met. I really hope it works for you! As for the supplements that caused you to stop Ov'ing... I would be livid. Completely. I have always had wonky cycles growing up as well but never thought about it until ttc. I was on bcps from mid 2008 - Mar 14/2010, which helped my cycle for a few months afterwards... but they just progressively getting longer. I also have to agree that the knowing is the best part. I was getting frustrated because I kept getting told that I don't Ov, but I was never told WHY. 

That is a complete bummer about your DH's SA, my DH's came back with a low count... I sooo wasn't expecting it. :cry: I will definitely be praying that this round of IUI works for you guys, and I completely agree with the sentiment _Anything that ups our chances I'm ready to do!!_

*Mrs. Monty:* Congrats on losing the 30kg!! I cannot seem to lose weight at all. I have joined a class where the workout literally made the pounds just melt off of everyone else, I also tried walking, AND joining the gym. Then the Dr told me about PCOS and said that that was why I was having no luck losing. :cry: That's terrible about how the women's hospital treated you! DH's Nan told me I had to lose weight... I was just like, Ok... I'm not HUGELY fat, and it's not exactly EASY. Unless you want me to starve myself.

I am sorry to hear that your maternal clock has amped up the volume. My impatience has really gone up over the past 3 years, I always wanted to start my family young. I know that 23 is still considered young, but I wanted to have my first child by the time I was 19, 20 at the latest. It just goes to show you that when it comes to your life you can only plan so much. I also hate the "Do/Why don't you have kids yet?" Makes me want to either scream or cry.

It's a good start that all of your tests came back clear! Bummer on not being home during Ov time to bd!! I would have been super upset about that. Hopefully the combination of the clomid and trigger shot works! It's a good sign that you Ov'd on the clomid alone. Fx'd!!! 

I haven't ever used OPKs and my Dr has never asked for BW/US throughout the cycle... I just temp and hope for the best.

*Madgirl:* I agree!! haha. PCOS = :devil: :haha:

Do you find you are getting better results with the Femara than you did with the Clomid? I asked my ObGyn about femara and all she said was that that was something that they would prescribe me in the city where the fertility clinic is, as well as the REs... just not sure which one she was implying she would be sending DH & I to. We priced the fertility clinic and it would cost us $500 for the initial visit alone. :cry::cry: 

*AFM:* Still just taking all of my meds and temping... along with :sex: like crazy! ;) Haha. Saturday we went on a mad hunt through the city looking for a bbt thermometer because I forgot mine at home and we went up to visit the inlaws. So now I have mine that I keep under my pillow, and one that stays in our travel bag. I am super forgetful so I didn't want to be going out and buying one every time we went to visit someone (pretty well every weekend). 

I am getting super excited about Christmas! I only have (max) 3 gifts left to buy and this week I am cleaning/decorating. The decorating had been put on hold because we were trying to get rid of an extra chair we had in the living room that we had no room for. Saturday DH & I are having a dinner party, and Sunday we are doing Christmas with my step-parents. What about you ladies?!


----------



## mrs.monty

PVSmith,
The nurses at the FS offices said that O testing via urine could be inacurate for women with PCOS due to the high levels of...... (i cant remember what) in the blood, and that blood testing is the best option. It would be good if you could get bloods done just to see if you have o'ed, that way at least you know! Hot flashes are the worst! When we went to FS out initial consult cost around the $500, :wacko: that was with ultra sounds, Dr and nurse appointment, but they were very thourogh and covered all bases. and they are not that much now.

madgirl, good luck with your 2ww, when do you test? I will look out for you and have everthing crossed for us! I agree with you and pvsmith, PCOS is the :devil:

AFM: Yeah, I am 31 now and when we first started, (i was about 23) I was like you, DH and I met when i was 16, and he was 18. we both wanted kids young and thought it would "just happen". I feel old now and do I feel that the clock is tickin away! so my advise (if you want it that is!!!) is go for it and do it now!!! anyway, I am hopeful this time, as all blood work was good, SA was fantastic the nurse who read the result to DH said, you are a stud! and I am o'ing on clomid, and i had the trigger shot, so we know when i owould O, and i was home at the critical time and did all the BD i could manager for 5 days! so, now all that has to hapen is for the plantes to align, and hopefully we get our BFP this weekend...... I plan on POAS on Saturday. Saturday is 11 dpo for me. Will this be enough time to wait? I so want to do it now but because of the trigger shot I am told I may get a false positive, this would be more devistating that getting a straight out negative I think. cause we would have gotten our hopes up! i been getting some aching pains in my left side, and i am wondering it this is AF getting ready to come (although she is not technically due till about wednesday next week)? I am hoping it is implantation pains??? guess i will find out on Saturday or next wednesday.


----------



## pinksprinkles

I think for some reason LH levels can be high in women with PCOS. There have been many times where I've gotten false +OPK's. I've found that there are certain times of day where my body just goes a little batty with the whole LH production thing. It sure made for some confusion last week when I got another false positive OPK and then my RE found no mature follicles in my scan. So confusing!! I think now that I have figured out the times of day where I can test and get accurate results. They often say don't use FMU or late night urine for OPK's because not enough LH can build up, but since I already have higher levels it doesn't take as much to push it up over to positive. Doing my OPK's in the early AM and again around 8:30p seems to work for me. I also started using a CBFM this month. With PCOS and/or Clomid they say you get way more "high" days than you should, and that has definitely been true for me, but I'm hoping the "peak" days thing still works. We'll see!!


----------



## karenh

Hi all! I am LTTTC my first little one and have PCOS with not having multiple cycst as well. We did 2 rounds of clomid last year and four this year. I never ovulated. Now we are with and RE and on 7.5 mg of Femara. We have had 3 failed IUIs and our fourth is tomorrow. If this doesn't work we aren't sure what we are going to do. Everything is getting so expensive.


----------



## sugarpi24

I have PCOS as well...I tried clomid and it didn't get me to ovulate. Tried femera this last cycle and I got a size 22 follicle! And we did a trigger shot and timed sex...ill find out tomorrow if I ended up ovulating!! Ill be testing Christmas day to see if I get a BFP :) PCOS is the devil I agree!! I wish I had normal cycles and I was never late or waiting forever for AF :( my doctor said a lot of women with PCOS have insulin issues...thank goodness mine came back normal.


----------



## karenh

sugarpi24 said:


> I have PCOS as well...I tried clomid and it didn't get me to ovulate. Tried femera this last cycle and I got a size 22 follicle! And we did a trigger shot and timed sex...ill find out tomorrow if I ended up ovulating!! Ill be testing Christmas day to see if I get a BFP :) PCOS is the devil I agree!! I wish I had normal cycles and I was never late or waiting forever for AF :( my doctor said a lot of women with PCOS have insulin issues...thank goodness mine came back normal.

Good luck tomorrow and next week!


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck with your IUI. TTC does get really expensive...I'm so glad I have good insurance...I would hate to not have insurance :( oi that would suck :(


----------



## pvsmith12

*Mrs. Monty:* Yeah, I have been enlightened that apparently I should be getting my blood tested for different levels and what not. My Gyno never requested any though. The $500 was for the initial consult with me, and a more indepth SA for DH. Although when we got that quote it ended up working out to being a whole 2 week paycheck of mine. We couldn't feasibly afford that plus rent, groceries... all the other stuff.

I truly am sorry to hear it is taking so long for you guys to conceive... I hope it doesn't take too much longer! Oooh! Bonus on everything looking good!! 11 dpo should be fine to test, but if you're worried about a false pos, maybe wait until 12 dpo to be certain? I will definitely have my fx'd for you!!

*PinkSprinkles:* I have heard that about the LH levels as well. I didn't realize that it affected the OPK's, which I suppose I should have, considering the OPK tests for an LH surge. lol. I have some moments. That would be super confusing! The OPK's telling you one thing, then the Dr finding another. I never tried OPK's, so I am lucky to have never gotten a false positive on it. I was thinking about investing in a CBFM (230+tax... Ouch!), but then decided against it. I don't Ov, and I didn't want to put out the money on something that I didn't think would help. :/ Hopefully it works for you!! 

*Karen:* Awe. :hugs: So sorry to hear that you are having so much trouble - and that all of the clomid/iui's haven't worked for you! I will keep you in my prayers that you will get your bfp soon and won't have to worry about those more expensive procedures!


----------



## pvsmith12

sugarpi24 said:


> I have PCOS as well...I tried clomid and it didn't get me to ovulate. Tried femera this last cycle and I got a size 22 follicle! And we did a trigger shot and timed sex...ill find out tomorrow if I ended up ovulating!! Ill be testing Christmas day to see if I get a BFP :) PCOS is the devil I agree!! I wish I had normal cycles and I was never late or waiting forever for AF :( my doctor said a lot of women with PCOS have insulin issues...thank goodness mine came back normal.

Awesome Sugar! That is great news! That gives me a bit of hope... not a single one of the previous 6 rounds of clomid that I did worked. Maybe it is time that I started putting a very heavy pressure on my Gyno to sign me over some Femara! With a trigger shot! :haha: I have insulin issues due to PCOS, and am super hoping that the Met will help with that issue.

I super super hope that when you wake up Christmas morning and POAS you will get your :bfp:!


----------



## karenh

Thanks guys! I hope you get your BFPs sonner rather than later. We have insurence but it doesn't cover fertility treatments. Right now for the femara/iui we are paying $800 a month. After this month we moveon to either injectables and iui which is $4000 a month or IVF which is $15000 per try, or adoption which is $30,000-$40,000


----------



## pvsmith12

Oh wow, that is terrible that you guys are to that point where it's getting soo expensive. I thought paying about 160$ this month for meds was bad... I couldn't imagine 800$/month... or 4,000$!! I will really be praying that this cycle is your cycle!


----------



## pinksprinkles

sugarpi24- GL hunny! Let us know if it shows you've O'd. I'll keep my FX'd for you!

karenh- I hope this IUI cycle is "the one" for you and you can put all the TTC costs behind you. This is IUI cycle 1 for me and things have been going, well... eh. CD15 u/s today showed no follies, just PCOS cysts, so they upped my Clomid and I started 100mg/day for 5 day beginning today. If you do end up going the IVF route, you may want to look around at different clinics. My DH and I are planning to move to NY, NJ, or CT this next summer/fall, and we found a place in NJ that does IVF for, after meds, less than $10,000 a round. If IUI hasn't worked in the next 4 cycles, we will wait until we move to have IVF done. Right now, all inclusive (Clomid, 3-4 u/s, sperm wash/prep, B2B IUI's, and 1 sit down consult), our IUI rounds are looking to be about $1800 a cycle. Blah.

pvsmith12- How has the Metformin worked for you overall? Have you felt any different in terms of appetite, energy level, etc? I'm starting on 500mg/day this week, then 1000mg/day next week, and finally 1500mg/day the week after. Once I get there, and if I am doing alright wit the Met, my RE said we'd talk about switching me over to taking 1 then possibly 2 1000mg extended release Met tabs with dinner instead of having to do the three times a day thing. 

mrs.monty- haha on your DH being a stud! That is cute. You must be so proud! :winkwink: My RE told me you have to wait at least 12 days to avoid a false-positive with the trigger shot, so I'd wait until at least then. I really hope you get your BFP!

Madgirl- I agree! PCOS is TOTALLY the devil.


----------



## sugarpi24

Oh my Karen! :( I hope this is the cycle for you!! 

I hope metformin does the trick for you pvsmith!:)


----------



## pvsmith12

*PinkSprinkles:* Overall I have noticed that Met helps to shorten my cycles... Truthfully I haven't really thought about anything else in relation to the Met aside from hoping it helps regulate my cycles, but now that you mention it I have noticed lately that my appetite has *majorly* decreased. I know this isn't good but yesterday I didn't eat anything besides a few pieces of chocolate until supper. It's not that I was intentionally not eating - I just wasn't hungry. I might have to look into the extended release tabs... I am so forgetful so I just take all 3 of my Met pills in the am. I started doing that this week because I kept missing my 3rd dose. I'm not sure if it makes a difference. I know it says to take them 3x a day, but I am still getting the same dose my way. Thoughts?

*Sugarpi:* Me too!! I keep saying, even if we don't get a bfp this cycle - as long as we at least Ov I will be happy. Then we can go from there. 

*AFM:* I was talking to a friend of mine who was in to see her ObGyn yesterday - her family dr thought she may have cysts on her ovaries since she was experiencing lots of pain, turns out she is cyst free... just has a bunch of eggs - and she had been asking the ObGyn a bunch of questions, some with me in mind. She told me that he had said there should be ultrasounds done to check the ovaries, just to see if they are producing eggs, blood work should be done to check levels... especially when being put on new meds to monitor and make sure the meds are working right. I have been going to my ObGyn for 2 years... I had initial blood work, and blood work to see if I was preggo because my cycle was over 3 months long. The only procedure she did was an HCG to make sure my tubes were clear. Thank God they were. So I was left thinking... is it worth it for me to waste any more time going to this dr when each appointment remains the same. She asks if the meds worked, when I say No she just ups the dosage. 

What do you ladies think? I could really use some advice right now.


----------



## karenh

Thank you all for being so supportive! I do really hope that the IUI today finally works and we don't have do figure out what to do next.


----------



## karenh

pvsmith12 said:


> *AFM:* I was talking to a friend of mine who was in to see her ObGyn yesterday - her family dr thought she may have cysts on her ovaries since she was experiencing lots of pain, turns out she is cyst free... just has a bunch of eggs - and she had been asking the ObGyn a bunch of questions, some with me in mind. She told me that he had said there should be ultrasounds done to check the ovaries, just to see if they are producing eggs, blood work should be done to check levels... especially when being put on new meds to monitor and make sure the meds are working right. I have been going to my ObGyn for 2 years... I had initial blood work, and blood work to see if I was preggo because my cycle was over 3 months long. The only procedure she did was an HCG to make sure my tubes were clear. Thank God they were. So I was left thinking... is it worth it for me to waste any more time going to this dr when each appointment remains the same. She asks if the meds worked, when I say No she just ups the dosage.
> 
> What do you ladies think? I could really use some advice right now.[/FONT]

If you aren't getting what you feel you need from your doc you need to be your own advicate. Either talk to her and tell her your concerns, or move to an RE who can be more agressive.


----------



## pvsmith12

karenh said:


> If you aren't getting what you feel you need from your doc you need to be your own advicate. Either talk to her and tell her your concerns, or move to an RE who can be more agressive.

The thing is - I *have* asked her questions, and asked about different meds... she always just brushes me off with "Next time you're in..." When "next time" rolls around, I ask again and she just says that she will try me on another med/another combo of meds and we will "Go from there." I even had my momma come in with me for one appointment, and the ObGyn brushed her off as well. DH thinks I should go back to my Fam Dr and get referred to the ObGyn up in our town (I currently travel about 45mins - 1 hr to get to my ObGyn), I have heard really good things about him... and I know he does the bloods & u/s.


----------



## pinksprinkles

karenh- How did the IUI go today?

pvsmith12- Oh hunny, you SHOULD NOT take all your Metformin pills at once! That is dangerous. I am surprised your OB/Gyn did not tell you! I had to sign a special consent form to even be able to get a prescription from my RE. You have to take them at three separate times spaced apart. You have a much higher chance of getting side effects by taking then all at once, plus you could damage your kidneys, liver, and potentially heart if you take all three at one time because they all enter your bloodstream together at a much high dose than is healthy. The other problem with it is that once the Metformin is gone, you're left without anything to balance your insulin/hormones for the rest of the day, causing even MORE fluctuations in your body. All that change in your insulin levels could potentially make things much, much worse, not better. (Could potentially lead to diabetes.) You really ought to get yourself to an RE. They'll be able to more fully explain your meds to you and really follow what is happening with your cycles. From my experience, OB/Gyn's just don't cut it. I tried 3 OB/Gyn's before switching to my RE. It's only now that I'm finally getting the level of treatment necessary. Though it is definitely pricier (well, my insurance doesn't cover it, I think some people are a bit luckier with that), but if you can afford it, the better care is, imo, very, very worth it.

On a side note- I'm glad to hear that the Met does work as an appetite suppressant. Maybe I will finally lose this weight!


----------



## pvsmith12

pinksprinkles said:


> pvsmith12- Oh hunny, you SHOULD NOT take all your Metformin pills at once! That is dangerous. I am surprised your OB/Gyn did not tell you! I had to sign a special consent form to even be able to get a prescription from my RE. You have to take them at three separate times spaced apart. You have a much higher chance of getting side effects by taking then all at once, plus you could damage your kidneys, liver, and potentially heart if you take all three at one time because they all enter your bloodstream together at a much high dose than is healthy. The other problem with it is that once the Metformin is gone, you're left without anything to balance your insulin/hormones for the rest of the day, causing even MORE fluctuations in your body. All that change in your insulin levels could potentially make things much, much worse, not better. (Could potentially lead to diabetes.) You really ought to get yourself to an RE. They'll be able to more fully explain your meds to you and really follow what is happening with your cycles. From my experience, OB/Gyn's just don't cut it. I tried 3 OB/Gyn's before switching to my RE. It's only now that I'm finally getting the level of treatment necessary. Though it is definitely pricier (well, my insurance doesn't cover it, I think some people are a bit luckier with that), but if you can afford it, the better care is, imo, very, very worth it.

Ok, officially convinced that my ObGyn is useless. Thank you, so so SOOO much for enlightening me Pinksprinkles. No one EVER told me that I *absolutely should not* take all of my Met pills at once. Not the Dr, or the pharmacist... You were definitely placed in my path for a reason. Luckily it hasn't even been a week since I started taking them all in one shot... so today is going to be the LAST day I do that. I am definitely going to get referred to a ObGyn up here, and if he can't help me, I am going to push to be sent to the city to see an RE.


----------



## pinksprinkles

pvsmith12- Hey lady! I'm am so glad that I had the info you needed and that now you know when to take your meds. I think switching doctors is a _very_ good idea. You don't want to be seeing someone who might be putting you in a worse place than before. I'm just going to type up the main points from my Met take-home packet my RE gave me so you know the main things you should be doing:

What you're supposed to do is take one at each meal. You want to take a few bites of food, then take your Met pill, then finish your meal. You also want to make sure you're getting your full 8 glasses of water a day and that you drink at least a cup of water with each pill.

If you are going to be staying on Met long term, you're supposed to have blood work done once a year to check your blood count and B12 levels. For now, you need to make sure you're taking your prenatal vitamin every day, especially since Met can potentially lead to B12 malabsorption.

Also, you're not supposed to drink alcohol on Met. If you choose to drink, my instruction packet says to only drink small amounts of alcohol and you must drink it with a meal. Because your body is being told not to process/produce as much glucose, it starts focusing on the alcohol instead. This can lead to hypoglycemia, as well as some of the more serious side effects.

Lastly (and this is super important): If you are going in for _any_ kind of surgery or procedure that involves using contrast dye (like HSG), you MUST stop taking your Met 48 hours prior to the procedure and then after the procedure is done, you need to wait three more days and then get BW drawn to confirm it is safe to start on Met again. Apparently, the contrast dye can be hard on your kidneys and Met will exaggerate these effects. You definitely don't want your kidneys to be injured.

PS: You may want to look up what all the side effects and risk factors are for Met. There is way more info. What I've typed here is the main day-to-day stuff that is in the packet they sent me home with.


----------



## pvsmith12

Once again, thank you, I knew the bit about booze... but I was just told I couldn't drink it. At all. I tend to take Met with food at lunch and supper since I was told it helps with the nausea, but I rarely eat breakfast (I know, super bad habit... I have tried to break it several times but I just end up not eating til lunch). As for the water - I don't drink nearly enough, I think I may need to pick up some more Mio. I can get down maybe 4 -ish glasses (some times more) on a good day, but generally drink OJ with the morning pill, then whatever I am drinking with my meal is what washes it down then.

It just seems like every time I turn around lately there is something that points out to how she is seriously lacking in her duties. I do take a pre-natal daily, so at least I am up on that. :thumbup:. Luckily I had stopped the met a few months before my tube dye test... she never even asked/told me I had to be off the drug. I think I will definitely be looking into Met on my own now... I obviously cannot depend on my Dr to give me any kind of useful info. 

I called and booked an appointment for Jan 8th with my fam Dr to get my file transferred to a new ObGyn. Not putting up with that anymore!!!

How about you PinkSprinkles? How are things going for you?

*Karenh? Sugarpi24? Mrs. Monty?*


----------



## karenh

pinksprinkles said:


> Lastly (and this is super important): If you are going in for _any_ kind of surgery or procedure that involves using contrast dye (like HSG), you MUST stop taking your Met 48 hours prior to the procedure and then after the procedure is done, you need to wait three more days and then get BW drawn to confirm it is safe to start on Met again. Apparently, the contrast dye can be hard on your kidneys and Met will exaggerate these effects. You definitely don't want your kidneys to be injured.

YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!! UGH! I had and HSG last week and no one told be I need to be off my met for it! Now what damage has been done?!? This is really frustrating!


----------



## karenh

My IUI went well. Sorry I haven't been on since. Here is a snipit of what I typed in my journal. If it doesn't make sence or you have questions just ask.

"We headed right to my IUI appointment after lunch. We were early, but they took us back right away anyway. I really appreciated that. Alexa did the IUI. I knew Dr. Hesla wouldnt be the one doing it, so I was really glad that the nurse I got was Alexa. I really like her. The IUI was a little more painful than normal, but not too bad. The weird part is I didnt have hardly any cramping or pain yesterday like I usually do. While I was laying for the required 10 minutes Alexa came back in and said she found the info about my HSG on the top of my file. She said that the lady had to move the dye around because it wasnt moving freely in my uterus. Dr. Hesla hadnt looked at the pictures yet. He may want to run more test, or he may just be satisfied with the results from the radiologist.
When we finally made it home and I went up to take a nap I got a call from Alexa. She said Dr. Hesla said there are some abnormalities with my uterus but it shouldnt affect the results of the IUI. He thinks I have a really good chance of become pregnant this cycle. However, if we were to proceed to IVF it would probably be an issue. How could it be an issue for one and not the other, that doesnt make sense to me AT ALL! So if this IUI doesnt work he wants me to have a saline sonogram and maybe a tissue biopsy for my uterine lining next month. Yikes, that sounds like a lot of money! I really hope this IUI works and we dont have to worry about it. Prayers Please!"


----------



## pvsmith12

Oh wow Karen! I would have been freaking out! You would figure that they would have checked the HSG results before moving forward with the IUI. I mean, the point of the HSG is to make sure things will work like they're supposed to. I will definitely be praying for you that this cycle works and that you guys won't have to worry about IVF and all of the testing that you will have to get done because of the wonky HSG results! Although I do agree with your question - How is it possible that you'd be fine with it like it is for IUI but would have to get it fixed for IVF? That doesn't quite make sense to me at all. Hopefully things start looking up for you!! :hugs:


----------



## karenh

pvsmith12 said:


> Oh wow Karen! I would have been freaking out! You would figure that they would have checked the HSG results before moving forward with the IUI. I mean, the point of the HSG is to make sure things will work like they're supposed to. I will definitely be praying for you that this cycle works and that you guys won't have to worry about IVF and all of the testing that you will have to get done because of the wonky HSG results! Although I do agree with your question - How is it possible that you'd be fine with it like it is for IUI but would have to get it fixed for IVF? That doesn't quite make sense to me at all. Hopefully things start looking up for you!! :hugs:

Thank you! I am going to have a long talk with the doc and try and get this straight if this IUI doesn't work. However, right now I am really going to try and think possitive baby thoughts so I can hopefully finally get my positive.


----------



## pvsmith12

karenh said:


> Thank you! I am going to have a long talk with the doc and try and get this straight if this IUI doesn't work. However, right now I am really going to try and think possitive baby thoughts so I can hopefully finally get my positive.

Yes! That is a good plan. Positive baby thoughts, and prayers! :flower:


----------



## pinksprinkles

karenh- Lots of positive thoughts and baby dust heading your way! I hope the IUI worked and you don't have to give one more thought to IVF. I think it's definitely a good idea to talk with your doc. You need real answers, I don't get the whole IUI/IVF thing... If you figure it out, let us know what's going on. You'd think they would have gone over the HSG as soon as you had it done. :shrug:

As for me: CD15 u/s STILL showed no follicle development, so I'm back on Clomid again. This time 100mg/day. I'm on day 4 today, so tomorrow will be the last dose. Then back in again on Monday for another u/s. Nothing else new to report. Just wish this cycle would hurry up. I really thought this was going to be "the month", but at this point I'm afraid my eggs will have been cooking too long before they're ready to trigger so they'll not be as healthy. Probably just needless worrying, but then again, I seem to be good at that if nothing else.


----------



## karenh

pinksprinkles said:


> karenh- Lots of positive thoughts and baby dust heading your way! I hope the IUI worked and you don't have to give one more thought to IVF. I think it's definitely a good idea to talk with your doc. You need real answers, I don't get the whole IUI/IVF thing... If you figure it out, let us know what's going on. You'd think they would have gone over the HSG as soon as you had it done. :shrug:
> 
> As for me: CD15 u/s STILL showed no follicle development, so I'm back on Clomid again. This time 100mg/day. I'm on day 4 today, so tomorrow will be the last dose. Then back in again on Monday for another u/s. Nothing else new to report. Just wish this cycle would hurry up. I really thought this was going to be "the month", but at this point I'm afraid my eggs will have been cooking too long before they're ready to trigger so they'll not be as healthy. Probably just needless worrying, but then again, I seem to be good at that if nothing else.

My appointment isn't until the 14th but I will keep you update. If the Clomid isn't working I would suggest asking about Femara. The Clomid never did work for me.


----------



## pvsmith12

pinksprinkles said:


> As for me: CD15 u/s STILL showed no follicle development, so I'm back on Clomid again. This time 100mg/day. I'm on day 4 today, so tomorrow will be the last dose. Then back in again on Monday for another u/s. Nothing else new to report. Just wish this cycle would hurry up. I really thought this was going to be "the month", but at this point I'm afraid my eggs will have been cooking too long before they're ready to trigger so they'll not be as healthy. Probably just needless worrying, but then again, I seem to be good at that if nothing else.

Oh boo on the u/s that showed no follicle development. I haven't had any u/s so I don't know if there is any follicle development... although I had a major temp dip and rise - hoping round 7 of clomid is going to actually work. Hopefully you aren't out htis month!! I will keep you in my prayers!

Just wanted to wish all of you lovely ladies a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## karenh

pvsmith12 said:


> pinksprinkles said:
> 
> 
> As for me: CD15 u/s STILL showed no follicle development, so I'm back on Clomid again. This time 100mg/day. I'm on day 4 today, so tomorrow will be the last dose. Then back in again on Monday for another u/s. Nothing else new to report. Just wish this cycle would hurry up. I really thought this was going to be "the month", but at this point I'm afraid my eggs will have been cooking too long before they're ready to trigger so they'll not be as healthy. Probably just needless worrying, but then again, I seem to be good at that if nothing else.
> 
> Oh boo on the u/s that showed no follicle development. I haven't had any u/s so I don't know if there is any follicle development... although I had a major temp dip and rise - hoping round 7 of clomid is going to actually work. Hopefully you aren't out htis month!! I will keep you in my prayers!
> 
> Just wanted to wish all of you lovely ladies a very Merry Christmas!Click to expand...

seven rounds of clomid?!? why haven't you started to try something else?


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hey ladies! Had another u/s yesterday and it looks like I'm finally getting some follies. They say at least four, and three of them are between 12-16mm, so we are getting close. RE has me coming back in on Thurs for an u/s and hopefully trigger shot. Weird though, I got an almost +OPK last night and then temp dip this morning, so I'm hoping that I'm not O'ing early. Really want to get this IUI done!


----------



## sugarpi24

Yayyy! That's awesome pinksprinkles!!


----------



## karenh

pinksprinkles said:


> Hey ladies! Had another u/s yesterday and it looks like I'm finally getting some follies. They say at least four, and three of them are between 12-16mm, so we are getting close. RE has me coming back in on Thurs for an u/s and hopefully trigger shot. Weird though, I got an almost +OPK last night and then temp dip this morning, so I'm hoping that I'm not O'ing early. Really want to get this IUI done!

I am glad that your follicles are growing! Remeber PCOS can throw your temps off, and for the OPK to be positive the test line has to be as dark or darker than the control line. Digitals take the guess work out. My re won't let me use anything else. However just in case you are ovulating. get busy so you can catch the egg!


----------



## sugarpi24

I tested today and it was bfn :( I'm hoping I still have a chance :( ill keep testing til af shows :(


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hey Karen. I've been charting about 2 years now, charts always super readable when I do ovulate, but they got a little wonky last month with the Clomid. Have you noticed that meds do weird things to your charts? I'm wondering if I'm just not going to be able to look for the same signs as I used to when I was O'ing naturally/regularly.


----------



## pinksprinkles

sugarpi24- Thanks! I'm pretty happy about it too. :) Sorry about your BFN. :hugs: But you haven't gotten AF yet, so there is definitely still a chance. Maybe wait a couple days and test again?


----------



## sugarpi24

Yeah I think I saw something but I'm not getting my hopes up...I'm only on cd28...so I still have time :)


----------



## karenh

Good luck!


----------



## pinksprinkles

sugarpi24- Any news? 

So over the last couple days DH and I spent a while talking about infertility treatment options and how we feel about each of them, and I think we're going to skip out on the IUI's this month and just BD instead. DH confessed that if we can possibly do it, he'd really rather we try to conceive with just meds and monitoring for a while longer. I felt so relieved by him saying that; I've been having real anxiety about the IUI myself and doubting whether we really need to try it yet or not. We've only had 4 cycles of perfectly timed BD in our 16 months of TTC because of the PCOS/anovulation issue, so maybe we just haven't gotten our lucky cycle yet. I'm going to stick with the Clomid, u/s monitoring, and, if my RE approves, still do the hCG trigger to make sure we time things right. 

I'm feeling really relieved right now and so glad DH is on the same page. He doesn't usually open up and speak emotionally about things, so it means a lot to me that he spoke so honestly about how he feels, and wants to keep trying ourselves even if it takes longer. I think we're going to focus more on "us" for a while. We've gotten a bit out of sync with each other's needs over the past several months and I think we need to spend more time taking care of each other and less time focusing on the baby part of BD'ing.


----------



## sugarpi24

Nothing yet. Gonna test again tomorrow. I'm still hoping :) 

That's awesome that your hubby talked to you and shared how he felt. Sometimes it seems like they don't care when it comes to ttc. Hubby I told him I thought I had a faint positive and he got all excited...but then I told him I might have mixed up the tests with the ones from the trigger shot..so idk. :( good luck with timed sex. Hope this is gonna be your lucky cycle!!


----------



## pvsmith12

karenh said:


> seven rounds of clomid?!? why haven't you started to try something else?

Because my ObGyn is a noob and every time I asked about different meds she would brush it off and just up my dosage of Clomid. Thankfully I have a dr's appointment with my family Dr on the 8th of Jan, and I will be requesting a transfer to the ObGyn in my town. This saves me the headache of having to drive 45 mins to an hr for an appointment with a useless boob. :haha:



pinksprinkles said:


> So over the last couple days DH and I spent a while talking about infertility treatment options and how we feel about each of them, and I think we're going to skip out on the IUI's this month and just BD instead. DH confessed that if we can possibly do it, he'd really rather we try to conceive with just meds and monitoring for a while longer. I felt so relieved by him saying that; I've been having real anxiety about the IUI myself and doubting whether we really need to try it yet or not. We've only had 4 cycles of perfectly timed BD in our 16 months of TTC because of the PCOS/anovulation issue, so maybe we just haven't gotten our lucky cycle yet. I'm going to stick with the Clomid, u/s monitoring, and, if my RE approves, still do the hCG trigger to make sure we time things right.
> 
> I'm feeling really relieved right now and so glad DH is on the same page. He doesn't usually open up and speak emotionally about things, so it means a lot to me that he spoke so honestly about how he feels, and wants to keep trying ourselves even if it takes longer. I think we're going to focus more on "us" for a while. We've gotten a bit out of sync with each other's needs over the past several months and I think we need to spend more time taking care of each other and less time focusing on the baby part of BD'ing.

I am so glad that your DH is right along side you on that! Doing it (mostly) naturally for as long as you can is great, and having only 4 perfectly timed cycles means that you still have a good chance of hitting it without IUI. :) Yes, focusing on your relationship is also very important... the Hubs and I went through the same thing with ttc putting a huge pressure on our relationship - we decided that, even though ttc was important to us, we weren't going to drive us into the ground with stress.

*AFM:* I had thought that I ov'd... but now I don't know. Temp took a heavy dip Christmas morning. It came back up Boxing day, but I still am not sure if I ov'd this cycle. This is super frustrating, especially since I am currently on CD 32.

Best of luck ladies!! I hope we all see double very soon!!


----------



## mrs.monty

Good Morning Ladies, Sorry for the absence, travelled for Christmas and had no computer. Ive just read throug all and wanted to say, Pink sprinkles, good luck with your direction, i think that is great that youa re supported by your DH, That does take the stress out of it a bit, and at least you know you are on the same page. PVsmith, I hope you O'ed, and got that egg! II hope your new OBGYN is better for treatment than the current one. Karen and sugarpie, how are you too going??? any news? as for me, AF arrived for me on Christmas morning, so i got a christmas surprise allright!!. I was disappointed but you know, we will keep trying, it was only 2nd assisted attempt, you girls have been doing this alot longer han me and i reealise that there can be a long road, so I am strapping in for the long haul! GOOD LUCK ladies! :hugs:


----------



## karenh

pinksprinkles said:


> sugarpi24- Any news?
> 
> So over the last couple days DH and I spent a while talking about infertility treatment options and how we feel about each of them, and I think we're going to skip out on the IUI's this month and just BD instead. DH confessed that if we can possibly do it, he'd really rather we try to conceive with just meds and monitoring for a while longer. I felt so relieved by him saying that; I've been having real anxiety about the IUI myself and doubting whether we really need to try it yet or not. We've only had 4 cycles of perfectly timed BD in our 16 months of TTC because of the PCOS/anovulation issue, so maybe we just haven't gotten our lucky cycle yet. I'm going to stick with the Clomid, u/s monitoring, and, if my RE approves, still do the hCG trigger to make sure we time things right.
> 
> I'm feeling really relieved right now and so glad DH is on the same page. He doesn't usually open up and speak emotionally about things, so it means a lot to me that he spoke so honestly about how he feels, and wants to keep trying ourselves even if it takes longer. I think we're going to focus more on "us" for a while. We've gotten a bit out of sync with each other's needs over the past several months and I think we need to spend more time taking care of each other and less time focusing on the baby part of BD'ing.

That is wonderful that you were able to sit down and talk. It is so nice not feeling like they just don't care, and it helps the relationship to be on the same page. Good luck!


----------



## karenh

sugarpi24 said:


> Nothing yet. Gonna test again tomorrow. I'm still hoping :)

How did it go today?!?


----------



## karenh

pvsmith12 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> seven rounds of clomid?!? why haven't you started to try something else?
> 
> Because my ObGyn is a noob and every time I asked about different meds she would brush it off and just up my dosage of Clomid. Thankfully I have a dr's appointment with my family Dr on the 8th of Jan, and I will be requesting a transfer to the ObGyn in my town. This saves me the headache of having to drive 45 mins to an hr for an appointment with a useless boob. :haha:Click to expand...

I am glad you are going to try and see another doc. Have you thought about seeing an RE? My OB couldn't prescribe anything other than Clomid, I have to go to the RE for that.


----------



## karenh

mrs.monty said:


> Good Morning Ladies, Sorry for the absence, travelled for Christmas and had no computer. Ive just read throug all and wanted to say, Pink sprinkles, good luck with your direction, i think that is great that youa re supported by your DH, That does take the stress out of it a bit, and at least you know you are on the same page. PVsmith, I hope you O'ed, and got that egg! II hope your new OBGYN is better for treatment than the current one. Karen and sugarpie, how are you too going??? any news? as for me, AF arrived for me on Christmas morning, so i got a christmas surprise allright!!. I was disappointed but you know, we will keep trying, it was only 2nd assisted attempt, you girls have been doing this alot longer han me and i reealise that there can be a long road, so I am strapping in for the long haul! GOOD LUCK ladies! :hugs:

I hope you had a good vacation. I am sorry you got a nasty present on Christmas. Even if it is only your second try it is still hard to deal with that loss. I hope your road isn't too long.


----------



## karenh

I am just in my tww. No symptoms, except moody and that is probably just due to the holidays.


----------



## pinksprinkles

pvsmith12- Ugh. That's super frustrating. :hugs: Can you get your progesterone levels checked?

mrs.monty- Sorry bout AF. Not very nice of her to show up on Chirstmas morning. :hugs: Are you feeling good about this coming cycle? 

karenh- I'll be joining you in the TWW shortly!


As for me: Today was CD 24 u/s. Two of my follicles disappeared, but the other two grew- to 22.5mm and 18.5mm. So we triggered today and DH and I are supposed to BD tonight, tomorrow night, and the next day (since we don't know how quickly I'll respond to it). 

Soooo.... :blush: I got completely freaked out by the size of the needle for that trigger shot. 1.5 inches was too much for me. I had to get the nurse to trade for one of the tiny needles and do the shot in my arm instead of my side. Phew! Nurse said she'll note it in my chart that we're going to do it that way if I need another shot in the future...


----------



## pvsmith12

Mrs Monty - So sorry to hear about your Christmas surprise!!! :hugs: Hope this cycle is the one for you!

Karen - I have thought about an RE, and I was trying to get referred to one. I am hoping that if there is absolutely nothing that this new Dr can do for me, then he will refer me to one. PRAYING that I have better results with him then the other one. Fx'd that your tww turns into a 9mw. :haha:

Pink - I think to get progesterone levels checked I'd have to request them from the Dr... which is useless because, if past appointments are any indication she would just say we will wait til NEXT visit. I am thinking the new Dr will be more willing to do what he can to help. Fx'd that this trigger shot works!!! Oh dear! Just thinking of that size of needle made me want to cringe. Glad she could use the smaller one!!

*AFM:* Temp is still being wonky. We are still bd'ing like crazy... DH tried to yesterday morning and I was like "WAIT!!! I have to temp first!!" :haha: He sure jumped off me pretty quick. We are both getting pretty bummed out with this cycle. We get our hopes up then the temps just mess us up. Aside from that - Hubs is installing a dishwasher... my kitchen is a terrible disaster. :/ lol.


----------



## karenh

pinksprinkles said:


> pvsmith12- Ugh. That's super frustrating. :hugs: Can you get your progesterone levels checked?
> 
> mrs.monty- Sorry bout AF. Not very nice of her to show up on Chirstmas morning. :hugs: Are you feeling good about this coming cycle?
> 
> karenh- I'll be joining you in the TWW shortly!
> 
> 
> As for me: Today was CD 24 u/s. Two of my follicles disappeared, but the other two grew- to 22.5mm and 18.5mm. So we triggered today and DH and I are supposed to BD tonight, tomorrow night, and the next day (since we don't know how quickly I'll respond to it).
> 
> Soooo.... :blush: I got completely freaked out by the size of the needle for that trigger shot. 1.5 inches was too much for me. I had to get the nurse to trade for one of the tiny needles and do the shot in my arm instead of my side. Phew! Nurse said she'll note it in my chart that we're going to do it that way if I need another shot in the future...

Good luck these next few days!


----------



## karenh

pvsmith12 said:


> Mrs Monty - So sorry to hear about your Christmas surprise!!! :hugs: Hope this cycle is the one for you!
> 
> Karen - I have thought about an RE, and I was trying to get referred to one. I am hoping that if there is absolutely nothing that this new Dr can do for me, then he will refer me to one. PRAYING that I have better results with him then the other one. Fx'd that your tww turns into a 9mw. :haha:
> 
> Pink - I think to get progesterone levels checked I'd have to request them from the Dr... which is useless because, if past appointments are any indication she would just say we will wait til NEXT visit. I am thinking the new Dr will be more willing to do what he can to help. Fx'd that this trigger shot works!!! Oh dear! Just thinking of that size of needle made me want to cringe. Glad she could use the smaller one!!
> 
> *AFM:* Temp is still being wonky. We are still bd'ing like crazy... DH tried to yesterday morning and I was like "WAIT!!! I have to temp first!!" :haha: He sure jumped off me pretty quick. We are both getting pretty bummed out with this cycle. We get our hopes up then the temps just mess us up. Aside from that - Hubs is installing a dishwasher... my kitchen is a terrible disaster. :/ lol.

I really hope you can get a doctor that will listen to you and help you. That is so important.


----------



## pvsmith12

It is very important. I told Hubs if this Dr actually does something and we see double... I'm going to be seeing *red* in regards to the other Dr. :haha:


----------



## karenh

BFN today with FRER


----------



## pvsmith12

Awe Karen, I am sorry to hear that! :hugs: 

I got a dotted line cross hairs on FF yesterday. They put me to 9 dpo. This is the first time, in 3 years of temping (the cycles that I actually did), that I have gotten ANY indication of ovulation. I know that doesn't mean that we caught it, but to actually see that I might have possibly Ov'd is still pretty exciting!


----------



## mrs.monty

Karen, sorry about the negative, i am keeping my fingers crossed for you though! and PV I hope you caught that egg! everything is crossed for you ladies. :hugs::flower:


----------



## karenh

pvsmith12 said:


> Awe Karen, I am sorry to hear that! :hugs:
> 
> I got a dotted line cross hairs on FF yesterday. They put me to 9 dpo. This is the first time, in 3 years of temping (the cycles that I actually did), that I have gotten ANY indication of ovulation. I know that doesn't mean that we caught it, but to actually see that I might have possibly Ov'd is still pretty exciting!

ovulation is so exciting! I hope you caught the egg as well!

afm: on Sunday, which was dh's birthday, his brother called him to tell him they are pregnant. This is the second they are having without trying. They didn't even want one after their first. That was really hard to deal with


----------



## pvsmith12

Karen: That is terrible, and completely insensitive of your BIL. ESPECIALLY on your dh's bday! :hugs: 

AFM: Entered my temp in from this morning and lost my crosshairs. They said something along the lines of they couldn't detect ovulation. I am crushed. I was so happy that I might have actually Ov'd on this round of Clomid that when I realized I didn't really... I still have to tell Hubs, not sure how he's going to take it - he was pretty happy about the possible Ov as well. Also, I updated my FB status yesterday saying that Hubs & I hope everyone gets what they are praying for in 2013, MIL responds with a comment to the fact that she does as well, but that means Hubs & I have to "get to working on it." Excuse me?? I didn't realize the past 3 yrs of heartache, and the past 2 years of popping pills and dealing with a knob of a Dr didn't classify as "working on it." I was sooo mad/upset. I told Hubs he had to talk to her, because if she makes a comment like that - publicly - again, I am going to lose it.


----------



## karenh

pvsmith12 said:


> Karen: That is terrible, and completely insensitive of your BIL. ESPECIALLY on your dh's bday! :hugs:
> 
> AFM: Entered my temp in from this morning and lost my crosshairs. They said something along the lines of they couldn't detect ovulation. I am crushed. I was so happy that I might have actually Ov'd on this round of Clomid that when I realized I didn't really... I still have to tell Hubs, not sure how he's going to take it - he was pretty happy about the possible Ov as well. Also, I updated my FB status yesterday saying that Hubs & I hope everyone gets what they are praying for in 2013, MIL responds with a comment to the fact that she does as well, but that means Hubs & I have to "get to working on it." Excuse me?? I didn't realize the past 3 yrs of heartache, and the past 2 years of popping pills and dealing with a knob of a Dr didn't classify as "working on it." I was sooo mad/upset. I told Hubs he had to talk to her, because if she makes a comment like that - publicly - again, I am going to lose it.

You have got to be kidding! What are people thinking! I wouldn't not be happy with my MIL either. I hope your DH talks to her. Of cource you are trying and it isn't everyones buisness that you are. Good luck though, I hope this is our year!


----------



## pvsmith12

Me too!! It's a tough struggle, especially when people around us are either getting accidentally pregnant, or getting pregnant intentionally when they can barely afford to take care of themselves money-wise... or any other way.


----------



## karenh

Exactly.


----------



## karenh

Oh my gosh, I am going to die! I can't believe it but I actually got my bfp:. I really can not believe it. My hcg was 35.6. Is that low? I have my next beta on friday, but late in the afternoon. I am just so in shock!


----------



## pinksprinkles

pvsmith12- Ugh. I am so sorry about what your MIL said to you!! I hope your DH talks to her ASAP. That is not right of her to say that to you, especially in such a public place. :hugs:

karenh- Very not cool of your BIL. What was he thinking!?

AFM- Sorry I've been MIA the last several days. DH and I went out of town for our anniversary and I managed to convince him that we should leave computers at home and cell phones on airplane mode (camera use only), so I have been away. We had a lovely trip- stayed at a cute little B&B down in Colorado Springs. The night before our anniversary, DH surprised me with three new children's books. (I really enjoy children's story books and have a decent collection.) We had a wonderful dinner at Melting Pot on New Years Eve. Then yesterday, after an entire day of laying around in bed just talking and cuddling, DH took me shopping for a new outfit and then took me to a really gorgeous restaurant at a historical hotel/country club called The Broadmoor for our anniversary dinner. It was absolutely wonderful and presented me with a beautiful opal accented bracelet at the end of the meal. (Swooooooon.) Can't seem to stop telling him how wonderful it all was. 

Today I am 4 dpo, 6 days past trigger, and really just hoping that BD'ing worked this month. DH and I are still happy with our decision to forgo the IUI for a couple months, so I'm hoping it pans out. I've been taking cheapie pregnancy tests since the trigger shot to see when it clears my system and my test today barely had a second line, so I think it should be cleared out by tomorrow. We definitely BD'd enough this month, and with two eggies I'm hoping that we caught at least one!


----------



## pvsmith12

karenh said:


> Oh my gosh, I am going to die! I can't believe it but I actually got my bfp:. I really can not believe it. My hcg was 35.6. Is that low? I have my next beta on friday, but late in the afternoon. I am just so in shock!

Omgoodness!!! Karen!! That is sooo awesome!! :hugs::happydance::thumbup: Congrats on that :bfp:!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## pvsmith12

*Pink:* No need to apologize... Getting away with the OH for a non-tech anniversary is definitely something I would grab up in a hurry. How'd you convince him to leave all the gadgets at home? Sometimes I think DH wouldn't go anywhere without his phone! :haha:

Oooh, a B&B! (I always wanted to go somewhere I have never been before and stay in a B&B...) What children's books did your DH get you? I have wanted to start buying things like that, but I can't bring myself to. Oh wow, you really got the royal treatment didn't you?! I must say, he knows how to treat a lady. :thumbup: 

I will be praying for you that you catch the egg(ies)! That would be super awesome... lets hope that it's a catching trend of getting bfps in this thread. ;) 

*AFM:* 5 days until my Fam Dr appointment. I am really hoping that she can have my file moved up here, I don't want to waste any more time! I broke the news to Hubs about the non-ov and he (after a sad face) agreed that we need to start seeing another Dr. He also thinks that I should have been monitored throughout this cycle (as well as other ones). He's getting frustrated with the Dr as well.


----------



## karenh

Pinksprinkles: Happy Anniversary! I am glad you took some time off and your vacation sounds amayzing! I hope you get your BFP soon!

Pvsmith12: I hope your new doc can help you. You deserve it. Only 5 more days!


----------



## pinksprinkles

karenh- Just saw your BFP post! So, so, so happy for you!!! Congratulations!!! :happydance: How are you feeling today? Have you gotten that next beta done yet?


----------



## pinksprinkles

Pvsmith12: He got me "Don't Let the Pigeon Drive the Bus" and "Runaway Bunny". He also got me one that his mother read to him as a child. It's about a steam shovel, but I haven't really looked at that one yet. He wants to read it to me. Maybe I'll ask him to tomorrow night. He read the other two to me while we were on vacation, though I've read "Runaway Bunny" many times before. So sweet. <3


----------



## karenh

my hcg has gone up a little but not nearly enough. It was 35.6 wednesday morning, and this afternoon it is 39.87. She said it is possible that there could be something wrong chromosomal and that the pregnancy won't continue. We need to recheck monday and see if it is still going up.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Oh Karen! I am sorry you didn't see a marked increase in hCG. That has to be incredibly hard. We are all here for you and I will keep you in my thoughts and send you lots of baby dust and hope for a better result on Monday! I really hope that you are just having a slow hCG rise and that you get some beautiful numbers on Monday. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## karenh

Thank you.


----------



## mrs.monty

Karen, hope that the HCG levels incresed for your test today,
PV, only a couple more days, I hope that the DR you see will be helpful. that is soo frustrating when everthing is out of your control, and then feel as thought the people that you are paying are not doing all they can to help you!
Pinksprinkles, your holiday sounds like a relaxing timehope it is just what you needed! 
AFM, I am day 13 today,belly feels tight/bloted and I have a back ache, this is cause of the ovaries swelling (I think/assume) round 3 of clomid. I am on holidays for the next 2 weeks, and hope that I can relax enough and look after myself and get my BFP this month. (fingers crossed for all of us)


----------



## pvsmith12

pinksprinkles said:


> Pvsmith12: He got me "Don't Let the Pigeon Drive the Bus" and "Runaway Bunny". He also got me one that his mother read to him as a child. It's about a steam shovel, but I haven't really looked at that one yet. He wants to read it to me. Maybe I'll ask him to tomorrow night. He read the other two to me while we were on vacation, though I've read "Runaway Bunny" many times before. So sweet. <3

Awe. That is incredibly cute that he reads them to you! That made my heart melt a little there. Haha. 



karenh said:


> my hcg has gone up a little but not nearly enough. It was 35.6 wednesday morning, and this afternoon it is 39.87. She said it is possible that there could be something wrong chromosomal and that the pregnancy won't continue. We need to recheck monday and see if it is still going up.

:hugs: I am so sorry to hear about your levels Karen! I will pray that your levels come up to being fine today, and that it was just something else. 



mrs.monty said:


> AFM, I am day 13 today,belly feels tight/bloted and I have a back ache, this is cause of the ovaries swelling (I think/assume) round 3 of clomid. I am on holidays for the next 2 weeks, and hope that I can relax enough and look after myself and get my BFP this month. (fingers crossed for all of us)


Oh, that sounds promising Mrs. Monty!!! Hopefully it means that we will be getting more good news soon! :)

*AFM:* I was supposed to be going in to the Dr today at 1... Had to call and re-schedule because the roads are pretty messy, and there was a 2 tractor trailer collision on the highway between here and the town my Dr is in. Kind of saddening, but my appointment is now for 1:45 on the 16th. :/ I also stopped temping, I am on CD 43 and no sign of Ov. Not sure why, but for some reason the failure of this cycle has hit me the hardest of all of them in the past 3 years. Urgh.


----------



## karenh

pvsmith12 said:


> I was supposed to be going in to the Dr today at 1... Had to call and re-schedule because the roads are pretty messy, and there was a 2 tractor trailer collision on the highway between here and the town my Dr is in. Kind of saddening, but my appointment is now for 1:45 on the 16th. :/ I also stopped temping, I am on CD 43 and no sign of Ov. Not sure why, but for some reason the failure of this cycle has hit me the hardest of all of them in the past 3 years. Urgh. [/COLOR]

What was your appointment for again? I am sorry you now have to waite for the 15th. I can not imagine going back to really long cycles. Once I got on the Femara and was ovulating I was so reagular. 28 day cycles almost to the hour. I hope you can get yours to where you want them soon.

AFM: Two hours until my test and three until I start calling and bugging them for my results. :haha:


----------



## pvsmith12

The Drs appointment was to get referred to a new ObGyn. One closer to home that will (hopefully) be more help then the last one. I even asked my current ObGyn about Femara and she wouldn't prescribe it to me. Said it was something they would prescribe me in the city. Did you have to keep taking femara every cycle for it to even out your cycles? Or did it even out after a few times?

Can't wait to hear your results!!


----------



## karenh

So my numbers went down meaning the pregnancy will not continue. They went from 39.87 to 33.87. They want to recheck my numbers in a week to see how they are progressing. I may bleed later this week, if I do I call them and we will move the appointment up. They need to rule out and ectopic pregnancy so if there is any one sided pain and if it is not just menstrual pain I need to call right away even if it is after hours. Now we need to decide if we want to try again right away.


----------



## pvsmith12

:hugs: Awe Karen! I am so sorry to hear that!


----------



## sugarpi24

Aww Karen I'm so sorry :( I hope it sticks next time :(


----------



## pinksprinkles

:hugs :hugs: :hugs: 

I can't begin to express how sorry I am, Karen. I was hoping that wouldn't happen. 

I've heard that some women experience heightened fertility right after a chemical, though. So if you are feeling up to it, I hope you are able to try again soon. 

Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## pinksprinkles

pvsmith12- Aw! That is a bummer! I know you were really looking forward to getting in to see your doctor. :hugs:

AFM: 9dpo BFN. Nothing else to report. None of my usual PMS symptoms are present- and I usually have PMDD from 4dpo on. :shrug: My bb's aren't even sore! I have no idea what that means, but it's nice not to be feeling like crap. :winkwink:


----------



## karenh

Thanks guys! We have had an appointment to meet with the Fertility Specialits on the 14 in case I didn't fall pregnant with my December IUI. Well, we are keeping it because we still didn't get the desired results. We are going to see what he suggests. Right now I am thinking I need some test done to follow up on the results of my HSG last month. Then once my uterus looks normal try again. I hope that mean this next cycle or two. We will see how the appointment Monday goes.


----------



## pvsmith12

pinksprinkles said:


> 9dpo BFN. Nothing else to report. None of my usual PMS symptoms are present- and I usually have PMDD from 4dpo on. :shrug: My bb's aren't even sore! I have no idea what that means, but it's nice not to be feeling like crap. :winkwink:

FX'D Pink!! I will def be praying that AF will stay away and you get your bfp in a few days!!



karenh said:


> Thanks guys! We have had an appointment to meet with the Fertility Specialits on the 14 in case I didn't fall pregnant with my December IUI. Well, we are keeping it because we still didn't get the desired results. We are going to see what he suggests. Right now I am thinking I need some test done to follow up on the results of my HSG last month. Then once my uterus looks normal try again. I hope that mean this next cycle or two. We will see how the appointment Monday goes.

Let us know!! I will keep you in my prayers, and hopefully you don't have to hold off at all. I couldn't imagine having to endure what you are going through right now. We are here for you! :hugs:


----------



## pinksprinkles

*karenh- *I think really going over that HSG is a great idea. I'm still surprised they didn't go over it with you earlier. 

*pvsmith12-* Thanks lady. I am trying to be hopeful. I don't know why, but I just don't feel like this cycle was "the one". Silly, I know, but I just don't "feel" it. Today is 10 dpo and another BFN. Hoping to see a BFP tomorrow or the next day. Pretty much all research on BFP arrival dates shows that a BFN on 12 dpo is (generally) in 98% of cases and actual BFN, so if I don't have a BFP by then, I think I'll start mentally preparing myself for next cycle.

*AFM:* DH and I sat down and talked about meds last night and I think we're going to switch to Femara next cycle. My CM this cycle, though fertile, was barely there at all. I very much doubt it was enough. I had actually written it down as "dry" during that time, but I realized that I should record the type of mucus I had, just so i know that even with the Clomid causing it to be so very little, my body DID attempt to work correctly. 

Also, my uterine lining was very thin after the first round of Clomid this cycle. Had I not had to do a second round of Clomid in the same cycle and been ready to O after round one, my uterine lining would not have been thick enough to support an implantation. Very worrisome.

Femara doesn't have those side effects we are switching. It also has such a short half life that once you take your last pill, it is totally out of your system in 24-48 hours, so it can't cause all the nasty hot flashes, nausea, etc that Clomid seems to cause me for the week after I finish it.

Oh! And recent Canadian studies of Femara show that it may have a higher success rate than Clomid. So yep! I'm switching!


----------



## pvsmith12

I heard that about Femara as well Pink!! However, my Dr pretty well refused to give me a script for it. Which is surprising considering her speciality seems to be handing them out like free candy. 

I always disliked the side affects I got from Clomid, ESPECIALLY the hot flashes. Wowza!! Terrible to hear about your lining!! That's not good at all!


----------



## pinksprinkles

That's crazy she refused! Did she give a reason? I'm so glad you're switching docs. She sounds like a total nut.


----------



## pinksprinkles

*sugarpi24* & *mrs.monty*- Haven't seen updates from you ladies in a couple days+. Hope ya'll are doing well!


----------



## karenh

pinksprinkles said:


> *karenh- *I think really going over that HSG is a great idea. I'm still surprised they didn't go over it with you earlier.
> 
> *pvsmith12-* Thanks lady. I am trying to be hopeful. I don't know why, but I just don't feel like this cycle was "the one". Silly, I know, but I just don't "feel" it. Today is 10 dpo and another BFN. Hoping to see a BFP tomorrow or the next day. Pretty much all research on BFP arrival dates shows that a BFN on 12 dpo is (generally) in 98% of cases and actual BFN, so if I don't have a BFP by then, I think I'll start mentally preparing myself for next cycle.
> 
> *AFM:* DH and I sat down and talked about meds last night and I think we're going to switch to Femara next cycle. My CM this cycle, though fertile, was barely there at all. I very much doubt it was enough. I had actually written it down as "dry" during that time, but I realized that I should record the type of mucus I had, just so i know that even with the Clomid causing it to be so very little, my body DID attempt to work correctly.
> 
> Also, my uterine lining was very thin after the first round of Clomid this cycle. Had I not had to do a second round of Clomid in the same cycle and been ready to O after round one, my uterine lining would not have been thick enough to support an implantation. Very worrisome.
> 
> Femara doesn't have those side effects we are switching. It also has such a short half life that once you take your last pill, it is totally out of your system in 24-48 hours, so it can't cause all the nasty hot flashes, nausea, etc that Clomid seems to cause me for the week after I finish it.
> 
> Oh! And recent Canadian studies of Femara show that it may have a higher success rate than Clomid. So yep! I'm switching!

The told me my uterus was abnormal, there are more tests I think they need to run. I really need to find a new doctor but it is too much of a hassel.


----------



## mrs.monty

Karen I am so sorry. I dont know what else to say. take care of yourself and DH. 

I had appointment yesterday, had ultrasound, ive got a 22mm follie left ovary, 18 mm behind that one and also a 14 mm on the right ovary. I have very good lining and the nurse said everything looks good to go, I had the trigger shot yesterday 3pm, so by all accounts i should O tonight/tomorrow? so lots of :sex: tonight and tomorrow to try to catch that elusive eggie! I am hopefull but not taking it too seriously because last month they said the same thing and that was not succesful, so i am now just going with the flow. cant think of what else to do really! 

Sounds like everyone else is in various stages of their cycle. good luck to all. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pvsmith12

pinksprinkles said:


> That's crazy she refused! Did she give a reason? I'm so glad you're switching docs. She sounds like a total nut.

She said something along the lines of "That's something that they would prescribe you in the city." Then proceeded to NOT refer me to an RE in the city... even when I ASKED. Said we would do 3 more cycles of Clomid then "go from there." Which meant she would just find another way to up the dosage of something I was taking and hold me off for another 3 months.



mrs.monty said:


> I had appointment yesterday, had ultrasound, ive got a 22mm follie left ovary, 18 mm behind that one and also a 14 mm on the right ovary. I have very good lining and the nurse said everything looks good to go, I had the trigger shot yesterday 3pm, so by all accounts i should O tonight/tomorrow? so lots of :sex: tonight and tomorrow to try to catch that elusive eggie! I am hopefull but not taking it too seriously because last month they said the same thing and that was not succesful, so i am now just going with the flow. cant think of what else to do really!
> 
> Sounds like everyone else is in various stages of their cycle. good luck to all. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

GL Mrs Monty!! Hopefully this cycle goes better than last cycle and you guys manage to nab that egg!! :) Have lots of fun with the :sex: !! Hahah.



karenh said:


> The told me my uterus was abnormal, there are more tests I think they need to run. I really need to find a new doctor but it is too much of a hassel.

That is awful news Karen!! I hope that a Dr is placed in your path that can help you. I couldn't imagine going through all that, getting a bfp, just to lose it. :hugs: They really have to get their heads in the game - you should have had your hsg results gone over before they let you begin the IUI process.

*AFM:* I stopped temping. Sometimes I still wake up and reach for the thermometer, but I don't see a point in going much further with it. I think after my Dr appointment I will see how long it takes to get into the new ObGyn, might refill my provera script then try a Met/Agnus Castus combo. I have heard that AG is supposed to help with Ov'ing. We shall see. 

Oh! Today is Mike & my 4 year anni!!! Can't believe how time flies. <3


----------



## karenh

mrs.monty said:


> Karen I am so sorry. I dont know what else to say. take care of yourself and DH.
> 
> I had appointment yesterday, had ultrasound, ive got a 22mm follie left ovary, 18 mm behind that one and also a 14 mm on the right ovary. I have very good lining and the nurse said everything looks good to go, I had the trigger shot yesterday 3pm, so by all accounts i should O tonight/tomorrow? so lots of :sex: tonight and tomorrow to try to catch that elusive eggie! I am hopefull but not taking it too seriously because last month they said the same thing and that was not succesful, so i am now just going with the flow. cant think of what else to do really!
> 
> Sounds like everyone else is in various stages of their cycle. good luck to all. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Your numbers do sound great! I hope this time works for you! Good luck!


----------



## karenh

pvsmith12 said:


> That is awful news Karen!! I hope that a Dr is placed in your path that can help you. I couldn't imagine going through all that, getting a bfp, just to lose it. :hugs: They really have to get their heads in the game - you should have had your hsg results gone over before they let you begin the IUI process.
> 
> *AFM:* I stopped temping. Sometimes I still wake up and reach for the thermometer, but I don't see a point in going much further with it. I think after my Dr appointment I will see how long it takes to get into the new ObGyn, might refill my provera script then try a Met/Agnus Castus combo. I have heard that AG is supposed to help with Ov'ing. We shall see.
> 
> Oh! Today is Mike & my 4 year anni!!! Can't believe how time flies. <3

Happy anniversary! I hope you find something that works for you soon. Have you thought about going to an RE?


----------



## sugarpi24

pinksprinkles said:


> *sugarpi24* & *mrs.monty*- Haven't seen updates from you ladies in a couple days+. Hope ya'll are doing well!

I go in tomorrow to see if I have any good follicles and if so then I will get an injection to induce ovulation and then do our first IUI... :/ wish today would go fast!!! Ill let you guys know tomorrow what we find out :)


----------



## sugarpi24

mrs.monty said:


> Karen I am so sorry. I dont know what else to say. take care of yourself and DH.
> 
> I had appointment yesterday, had ultrasound, ive got a 22mm follie left ovary, 18 mm behind that one and also a 14 mm on the right ovary. I have very good lining and the nurse said everything looks good to go, I had the trigger shot yesterday 3pm, so by all accounts i should O tonight/tomorrow? so lots of :sex: tonight and tomorrow to try to catch that elusive eggie! I am hopefull but not taking it too seriously because last month they said the same thing and that was not succesful, so i am now just going with the flow. cant think of what else to do really!
> 
> Sounds like everyone else is in various stages of their cycle. good luck to all. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good luck Mrs.monty!!! Hope you catch that egg!!


----------



## pvsmith12

I have thought about an RE - but I have to get a referral to one... which I haven't been able to get out of the other Dr.


----------



## karenh

pvsmith12 said:


> I have thought about an RE - but I have to get a referral to one... which I haven't been able to get out of the other Dr.

That is so frustrating. I am sorry. You could come here. We have an extra room. : )


----------



## karenh

sugarpi24 said:


> pinksprinkles said:
> 
> 
> *sugarpi24* & *mrs.monty*- Haven't seen updates from you ladies in a couple days+. Hope ya'll are doing well!
> 
> I go in tomorrow to see if I have any good follicles and if so then I will get an injection to induce ovulation and then do our first IUI... :/ wish today would go fast!!! Ill let you guys know tomorrow what we find out :)Click to expand...

Good luck! I hope you have done good follicles!


----------



## pinksprinkles

*karenh*- I know what you mean about doctors. I went through 1 midwife, 2 PA's, and 3 OB/Gyn's before I finally got moved to my current RE. The process of getting to that perfect doctor is HARD and even after you do find a doctor you like, sometimes you find out they aren't as perfect as you thought (it was like that with my last physician).

*mrs.monty*- Hey hunny! It sounds like you have some good follies for sure! I am excited for you! If you triggered yesterday you should ovulate tonight-ish I think. I believe the average is 36-48 hours post-trigger. You best be getting your BD on! :winkiwink:

*pvsmith12*- Happy anniversary!!! I hope you and your DH have an absolutely lovely day! <3 The more I hear about your doctor the more I dislike her. I am so, so, so glad you are switching to someone else. The woman you are seeing now sounds like a complete LOON. Your GP should be able to get you a referral to an actual RE if your OB/Gyn refuses to do it. At this point, I am astounded she is still refusing to get you the help you need. There are words for people like that- one's that I'm not going to post on a forum.

*sugarpi24*- How exciting! Are you feeling good about this cycle? I hope you have some wonderful follies tomorrow! Keep us posted!

*AFM*: DH and I have been talking about it and I think we will be doing an at-home IUI either this next cycle or the one after. All the supplies are available online and the local sperm bank will do the sperm wash for us. It fits in better with how we feel about the situation, and as long as everything is sterilized and properly cleansed, the risk of infection is no higher than in the doctor's office. (I've been researching, an apparently home IUI's are very common! I had no idea!)

Plus, it means that insurance will continue to pay 60% of my monitoring/trigger/consults/etc. If the doctor does an IUI, insurance will stop paying for any of it and it would raise our costs from $300-$500 a cycle to $1600 to $2200 a cycle after the cost of IUI is added in. (I think that is totally stupid, but it is what they do.) We can do the IUI's ourselves MUCH cheaper and then we don't have to worry about our insurance company screwing us over. Total per cycle would probably be around $600-$800. So a savings of at least $1000.

For now though, I am just trying to not stress about the rest of this cycle. I know there is always a chance for that BFP up until the moment AF shows, but this cycle has just felt so very wrong from the beginning. I can't put my finger on it, but I've just felt like something is very off. It's an odd feeling, and it's only exacerbated by my complete lack of any symptoms what-so-ever. I think I may have mentioned this before, but I normally have SEVERE PMDD, and this month my bb's aren't even sore and I've yet to have even a single mood swing. I tell you, there is something off about this. Totally and completely OFF.

Not that I dislike being totally symptom free- this is amazingly wonderful in many regards- but it is still wrong and not how my body is supposed to be behaving. I'm wondering if the trigger shot may have had something to do with it?


----------



## karenh

pinksprinkles said:


> *AFM*: DH and I have been talking about it and I think we will be doing an at-home IUI either this next cycle or the one after. All the supplies are available online and the local sperm bank will do the sperm wash for us. It fits in better with how we feel about the situation, and as long as everything is sterilized and properly cleansed, the risk of infection is no higher than in the doctor's office. (I've been researching, an apparently home IUI's are very common! I had no idea!)
> 
> Plus, it means that insurance will continue to pay 60% of my monitoring/trigger/consults/etc. If the doctor does an IUI, insurance will stop paying for any of it and it would raise our costs from $300-$500 a cycle to $1600 to $2200 a cycle after the cost of IUI is added in. (I think that is totally stupid, but it is what they do.) We can do the IUI's ourselves MUCH cheaper and then we don't have to worry about our insurance company screwing us over. Total per cycle would probably be around $600-$800. So a savings of at least $1000.
> 
> For now though, I am just trying to not stress about the rest of this cycle. I know there is always a chance for that BFP up until the moment AF shows, but this cycle has just felt so very wrong from the beginning. I can't put my finger on it, but I've just felt like something is very off. It's an odd feeling, and it's only exacerbated by my complete lack of any symptoms what-so-ever. I think I may have mentioned this before, but I normally have SEVERE PMDD, and this month my bb's aren't even sore and I've yet to have even a single mood swing. I tell you, there is something off about this. Totally and completely OFF.
> 
> Not that I dislike being totally symptom free- this is amazingly wonderful in many regards- but it is still wrong and not how my body is supposed to be behaving. I'm wondering if the trigger shot may have had something to do with it?

Wow, your IUI is expensive! Mine is what your at home would be. Good luck with that! I wish I had the guts to do it. I hope you being symptom free is a good thing, but if not I hope soon you will get your BFP.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Thanks Karen. I would love to hear what your cost breakdown is for treatment if you don't mind sharing.

Without insurance my ultrasounds are $270 a piece, unless I need one on a weekend and then they're $300+. My RE requires one at the beginning of the cycle, another at 12 dpo, and then another at trigger. (So 3 minimum.) Since I don't respond to meds well, last cycle ended up being 5 ultrasounds total. Then, if we want to make any changes to our treatment plan for the next cycle there is a $290 consult fee. And meds were $40 last month for two rounds of Clomid. Altogether it would have been almost $1800 WITHOUT the IUI. With insurance, it was only $560. 

As soon as IUI is added in, insurance won't cover much of anything. So had I done IUI this cycle, the total cost could have been as high as $2500! They had quoted us up to $2000, but with the extra ultrasounds the price just kept climbing.

So doing it ourselves could potentially save us as much as $1600+ a cycle! Phew!


----------



## mrs.monty

Thanks to all for the support ladies, I am hopefull but trying not to stress on it! 

So ive got a quick question, what are your thoughts on Coffee, see the thing is I LOVE it! and after quitting smoking, and loosing 30 KG I am loath to give it up, but of course if I have to I will, I have cut down from 2-3 per day to 1-2, is this enough do you think or should I cut it out completely is tea better? 

Karen and Pink, America must be expensive for fertility treatment, I go to a fertility centre and had an initial consult with a FS who set my plan, this cost aprox $400 for consult, SA and full bloods for both me and DH. I then ring in with AF date, they book me in for ultrasound at day 12 check follies and then give injection, the nurses at teh Fertility centre do all of this and consult with the FS over phone if nessassary, it costs $155 per month for cycle planning/admin, $50 per ultrasound (get $30 back from medicare) and $30 for pregnyl booster and $35 for clomid tablets. so all up each month costs around $245. I dont know how much IUI costs or any other part of IVF as i have not yet gone there, so may be more expensive??

anyhow,
PV happy anniversary, hope your day is special! you really need to get onto a fabulous FS/RE soon! 
Sugar, hope you have good eggies! 
Pink, good luck with your home treatment. I hope you have great success! 
Karen, any developments for you?


----------



## pinksprinkles

mrs.monty- I am so jealous of your low costs! I sure wish it was like that here! This next cycle is going to be even more expensive because of the new year, so insurance doesn't cover anything until I pay my $500 out-of-pocket deductible. Blah. 

As far as coffee goes, I'm not sure. I don't drink caffeine so it hasn't come up with my RE. I'm pretty sure you are supposed to avoid it if you are able. I drink decaf tea, and I think that might have a little bit of caffeine in it, but not enough to bother my caffeine allergy and my RE didn't say anything about it when I wrote it on my intake papers. :shrug:


----------



## sugarpi24

Pink- I'm unsure of this cycle...I got a little cramping like my follicles were maybe growing...but I haven't had much...so we will see. My appt is 11:45... so I hope we get good news :/ 

Ms monty - ive been drinking coffee this cycle and last cycle...only in the beginning though...once I did my ultrasound on Cd 14 I stopped...incase I did end up pregnant...I heard it can increase your chance of miscarriages...but idk...a girl at work smokes and drinks pop and she almost had a miscarriage but still does it...so idk..some ppl it may effect them more. Some coffee shouldnt hurt while ttc...but when pregnant I would probably try to quit :) talk to a doctor about it...there are so many things out there that you need to avoid and stuff when ttc and pregnant its crazy! :/


----------



## karenh

Pink: I can't remember my breakdown right now. I will let you know this weekend.

Monte: I don't drink caffeen either for religous reasons so the doc and I haven't talked about it. Good luck!

AFM: I am full on bleeding. I have a blood test tomorrow to make sure the hcg is out of my system. If it is we will do one last round of femara (again). We also have our consult with the dr on Monday.


----------



## pvsmith12

karenh said:


> That is so frustrating. I am sorry. You could come here. We have an extra room. : )

That legit made me smile! You are so sweet. :hugs:


----------



## mrs.monty

sugarpi24 said:


> Pink- I'm unsure of this cycle...I got a little cramping like my follicles were maybe growing...but I haven't had much...so we will see. My appt is 11:45... so I hope we get good news :/
> 
> GOOD luck Sugar!!!!
> 
> 
> Ms monty - ive been drinking coffee this cycle and last cycle...only in the beginning though...once I did my ultrasound on Cd 14 I stopped...incase I did end up pregnant...I heard it can increase your chance of miscarriages...but idk...a girl at work smokes and drinks pop and she almost had a miscarriage but still does it...so idk..some ppl it may effect them more. Some coffee shouldnt hurt while ttc...but when pregnant I would probably try to quit :) talk to a doctor about it...there are so many things out there that you need to avoid and stuff when ttc and pregnant its crazy! :/

I know I commented to the nurse at the fertility centre that I wonder how there can be women who abuse substances etc and still get pregnant (and sometimes doent even want it) and get pregnant without any thought at all, and yet there are women out there who want it and can not acheive it for no real good reason? She agreed and stated thst there is no rhyme or reason, all we can do is give the best chances by eliminating anything that could be a barrier. I also heard that about caffine, it can cause that, because it increases your hear rate. so anyway i have decided to go onto 1 decaf a day and green tea instead. :coffee:



pinksprinkles said:


> mrs.monty- I am so jealous of your low costs! I sure wish it was like that here! This next cycle is going to be even more expensive because of the new year, so insurance doesn't cover anything until I pay my $500 out-of-pocket deductible. Blah.
> 
> As far as coffee goes, I'm not sure. I don't drink caffeine so it hasn't come up with my RE. I'm pretty sure you are supposed to avoid it if you are able. I drink decaf tea, and I think that might have a little bit of caffeine in it, but not enough to bother my caffeine allergy and my RE didn't say anything about it when I wrote it on my intake papers. :shrug:

Thanks Pink, I think for the sake of a couple of weeks I will avoid caffenated coffee (decaf should be OK yeah?) I want to give it the best shot I can!

Karen, I hope this dr appt is productive and you can workout a plan that gets you your BFP and stickky beanie! 

well, I am now hopefully waiting for my BFP?!?!?!?:shrug:. I go and have blood test for Progesterone on Thursday next week to see if I o'ed, but I already know that I did night before last. (lots of signs - EWCM, Low cervix) I am able to test on 26th January which is Australia day here. so here is hoping, I am aiming for a stress free caffine free 2ww! I can now cross everything! 

:hugs:


----------



## nexis

Hi ladies, is it ok if I join you? We've been ttc since sept 2011, diagnosed PCOS last year. I've been on 1000mg metformin since last summer and DH has his SA booked for 21st jan. I've been told to expect another appointment with fs in February to find out his results and see what they are going to do next. Had my HSG end of last year and that was all normal :)


----------



## karenh

mrs.monty said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Pink- I'm unsure of this cycle...I got a little cramping like my follicles were maybe growing...but I haven't had much...so we will see. My appt is 11:45... so I hope we get good news :/
> 
> GOOD luck Sugar!!!!
> 
> 
> Ms monty - ive been drinking coffee this cycle and last cycle...only in the beginning though...once I did my ultrasound on Cd 14 I stopped...incase I did end up pregnant...I heard it can increase your chance of miscarriages...but idk...a girl at work smokes and drinks pop and she almost had a miscarriage but still does it...so idk..some ppl it may effect them more. Some coffee shouldnt hurt while ttc...but when pregnant I would probably try to quit :) talk to a doctor about it...there are so many things out there that you need to avoid and stuff when ttc and pregnant its crazy! :/
> 
> I know I commented to the nurse at the fertility centre that I wonder how there can be women who abuse substances etc and still get pregnant (and sometimes doent even want it) and get pregnant without any thought at all, and yet there are women out there who want it and can not acheive it for no real good reason? She agreed and stated thst there is no rhyme or reason, all we can do is give the best chances by eliminating anything that could be a barrier. I also heard that about caffine, it can cause that, because it increases your hear rate. so anyway i have decided to go onto 1 decaf a day and green tea instead. :coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> pinksprinkles said:
> 
> 
> mrs.monty- I am so jealous of your low costs! I sure wish it was like that here! This next cycle is going to be even more expensive because of the new year, so insurance doesn't cover anything until I pay my $500 out-of-pocket deductible. Blah.
> 
> As far as coffee goes, I'm not sure. I don't drink caffeine so it hasn't come up with my RE. I'm pretty sure you are supposed to avoid it if you are able. I drink decaf tea, and I think that might have a little bit of caffeine in it, but not enough to bother my caffeine allergy and my RE didn't say anything about it when I wrote it on my intake papers. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Pink, I think for the sake of a couple of weeks I will avoid caffenated coffee (decaf should be OK yeah?) I want to give it the best shot I can!
> 
> Karen, I hope this dr appt is productive and you can workout a plan that gets you your BFP and stickky beanie!
> 
> well, I am now hopefully waiting for my BFP?!?!?!?:shrug:. I go and have blood test for Progesterone on Thursday next week to see if I o'ed, but I already know that I did night before last. (lots of signs - EWCM, Low cervix) I am able to test on 26th January which is Australia day here. so here is hoping, I am aiming for a stress free caffine free 2ww! I can now cross everything!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Good luck with your tww and your decaf. It will be worth it when you get you BFP!


----------



## karenh

nexis said:


> Hi ladies, is it ok if I join you? We've been ttc since sept 2011, diagnosed PCOS last year. I've been on 1000mg metformin since last summer and DH has his SA booked for 21st jan. I've been told to expect another appointment with fs in February to find out his results and see what they are going to do next. Had my HSG end of last year and that was all normal :)

Welcome! I hope DH's SA goes well!


----------



## pvsmith12

pinksprinkles said:


> *pvsmith12*- Happy anniversary!!! I hope you and your DH have an absolutely lovely day! <3 The more I hear about your doctor the more I dislike her. I am so, so, so glad you are switching to someone else. The woman you are seeing now sounds like a complete LOON. Your GP should be able to get you a referral to an actual RE if your OB/Gyn refuses to do it. At this point, I am astounded she is still refusing to get you the help you need. There are words for people like that- one's that I'm not going to post on a forum.
> 
> *AFM*: DH and I have been talking about it and I think we will be doing an at-home IUI either this next cycle or the one after. All the supplies are available online and the local sperm bank will do the sperm wash for us. It fits in better with how we feel about the situation, and as long as everything is sterilized and properly cleansed, the risk of infection is no higher than in the doctor's office. (I've been researching, an apparently home IUI's are very common! I had no idea!)
> 
> Plus, it means that insurance will continue to pay 60% of my monitoring/trigger/consults/etc. If the doctor does an IUI, insurance will stop paying for any of it and it would raise our costs from $300-$500 a cycle to $1600 to $2200 a cycle after the cost of IUI is added in. (I think that is totally stupid, but it is what they do.) We can do the IUI's ourselves MUCH cheaper and then we don't have to worry about our insurance company screwing us over. Total per cycle would probably be around $600-$800. So a savings of at least $1000.
> 
> For now though, I am just trying to not stress about the rest of this cycle. I know there is always a chance for that BFP up until the moment AF shows, but this cycle has just felt so very wrong from the beginning. I can't put my finger on it, but I've just felt like something is very off. It's an odd feeling, and it's only exacerbated by my complete lack of any symptoms what-so-ever. I think I may have mentioned this before, but I normally have SEVERE PMDD, and this month my bb's aren't even sore and I've yet to have even a single mood swing. I tell you, there is something off about this. Totally and completely OFF.
> 
> Not that I dislike being totally symptom free- this is amazingly wonderful in many regards- but it is still wrong and not how my body is supposed to be behaving. I'm wondering if the trigger shot may have had something to do with it?

I hear ya!! There are quite a few descriptive words I could tack onto her white coat. Grrr. 

Hopefully your symptom-less cycle is a good sign! I know it's not accurate, but every time I think of an at home IUI my mind always jumps to a turkey baster. :haha: If you get out this cycle I really hope the IUI works for you. 



karenh said:


> AFM: I am full on bleeding. I have a blood test tomorrow to make sure the hcg is out of my system. If it is we will do one last round of femara (again). We also have our consult with the dr on Monday.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Lets hope that the last round of Femara is the miracle round and it results in a SUPER STICKY BEAN!! xoxo



nexis said:


> Hi ladies, is it ok if I join you? We've been ttc since sept 2011, diagnosed PCOS last year. I've been on 1000mg metformin since last summer and DH has his SA booked for 21st jan. I've been told to expect another appointment with fs in February to find out his results and see what they are going to do next. Had my HSG end of last year and that was all normal :)

Hey Nexis! You are more than welcome to join us. :hugs: We have come to the agreement that PCOS = :devil:. How do you find the Met? I am on 1500mg (when I remember to take it), and found the nausea terrible! My ObGyn (the useless one who only cared about using up her script pad as quick as she could) gave me a script for Diclectin to offset that nausea, which is one thing she did I was actually thankful for. 

FX'd your DH's SA goes well! When DH & I first started going to the quack he got a SA and it came back low - although she later told me that she didn't really know what she was looking for. She was just given a sheet with what the numbers were supposed to look like & DH's didn't match. Yay on the good HSG though!!

*AFM:* It's friday. I have (once we hit 5 bells) the next 2 days off of work with the intention of cleaning the living room and getting the master bedroom ready for painting/flooring. That and I have a pile of books that I have to read and review. I am trying to take the *"Life is beautiful"* stance and enjoy it as much as I can... even with the pain of infertility in my life. <3


----------



## nexis

pvsmith12 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, is it ok if I join you? We've been ttc since sept 2011, diagnosed PCOS last year. I've been on 1000mg metformin since last summer and DH has his SA booked for 21st jan. I've been told to expect another appointment with fs in February to find out his results and see what they are going to do next. Had my HSG end of last year and that was all normal :)
> 
> Hey Nexis! You are more than welcome to join us. :hugs: We have come to the agreement that PCOS = :devil:. How do you find the Met? I am on 1500mg (when I remember to take it), and found the nausea terrible! My ObGyn (the useless one who only cared about using up her script pad as quick as she could) gave me a script for Diclectin to offset that nausea, which is one thing she did I was actually thankful for.
> 
> FX'd your DH's SA goes well! When DH & I first started going to the quack he got a SA and it came back low - although she later told me that she didn't really know what she was looking for. She was just given a sheet with what the numbers were supposed to look like & DH's didn't match. Yay on the good HSG though!!Click to expand...

I haven't had any bad side effects from the met, it's really lowered my appetite and has also massively affected my cycles. I don't know yet if I've started to ovulate on my own but it's regulated them (they're all in my sig). :)


----------



## karenh

nexis said:


> pvsmith12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, is it ok if I join you? We've been ttc since sept 2011, diagnosed PCOS last year. I've been on 1000mg metformin since last summer and DH has his SA booked for 21st jan. I've been told to expect another appointment with fs in February to find out his results and see what they are going to do next. Had my HSG end of last year and that was all normal :)
> 
> Hey Nexis! You are more than welcome to join us. :hugs: We have come to the agreement that PCOS = :devil:. How do you find the Met? I am on 1500mg (when I remember to take it), and found the nausea terrible! My ObGyn (the useless one who only cared about using up her script pad as quick as she could) gave me a script for Diclectin to offset that nausea, which is one thing she did I was actually thankful for.
> 
> FX'd your DH's SA goes well! When DH & I first started going to the quack he got a SA and it came back low - although she later told me that she didn't really know what she was looking for. She was just given a sheet with what the numbers were supposed to look like & DH's didn't match. Yay on the good HSG though!!Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had any bad side effects from the met, it's really lowered my appetite and has also massively affected my cycles. I don't know yet if I've started to ovulate on my own but it's regulated them (they're all in my sig). :)Click to expand...

That is all from the MET? I am on 1500mg and I haven't noticed it do a single thing for me except keep me in the bathroom. I have been on it for over a year. My cycles didn't straighten out until the Femara and Ovidrel. I am glad it is working for you!


----------



## karenh

pvsmith12 said:


> *AFM:* It's friday. I have (once we hit 5 bells) the next 2 days off of work with the intention of cleaning the living room and getting the master bedroom ready for painting/flooring. That and I have a pile of books that I have to read and review. I am trying to take the *"Life is beautiful"* stance and enjoy it as much as I can... even with the pain of infertility in my life. <3

I hope you are able to keep that cheery outlook. Life is a lot happier when you can.


----------



## pvsmith12

karenh said:


> That is all from the MET? I am on 1500mg and I haven't noticed it do a single thing for me except keep me in the bathroom. I have been on it for over a year. My cycles didn't straighten out until the Femara and Ovidrel. I am glad it is working for you!

Not meaning to LOL about the bathroom... but I know what you mean!! :haha: That is one of the worst parts I think! 



nexis said:


> I haven't had any bad side effects from the met, it's really lowered my appetite and has also massively affected my cycles. I don't know yet if I've started to ovulate on my own but it's regulated them (they're all in my sig). :)

I found it suppressed my appetite as well, not complaining at all about that side affect though :haha:, which might be part to do with the awful nausea. The change in your cycles are amazing. I am going to have to start setting alarms in my phone to remind myself to take it consistantly!


----------



## nexis

karenh said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pvsmith12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, is it ok if I join you? We've been ttc since sept 2011, diagnosed PCOS last year. I've been on 1000mg metformin since last summer and DH has his SA booked for 21st jan. I've been told to expect another appointment with fs in February to find out his results and see what they are going to do next. Had my HSG end of last year and that was all normal :)
> 
> Hey Nexis! You are more than welcome to join us. :hugs: We have come to the agreement that PCOS = :devil:. How do you find the Met? I am on 1500mg (when I remember to take it), and found the nausea terrible! My ObGyn (the useless one who only cared about using up her script pad as quick as she could) gave me a script for Diclectin to offset that nausea, which is one thing she did I was actually thankful for.
> 
> FX'd your DH's SA goes well! When DH & I first started going to the quack he got a SA and it came back low - although she later told me that she didn't really know what she was looking for. She was just given a sheet with what the numbers were supposed to look like & DH's didn't match. Yay on the good HSG though!!Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had any bad side effects from the met, it's really lowered my appetite and has also massively affected my cycles. I don't know yet if I've started to ovulate on my own but it's regulated them (they're all in my sig). :)Click to expand...
> 
> That is all from the MET? I am on 1500mg and I haven't noticed it do a single thing for me except keep me in the bathroom. I have been on it for over a year. My cycles didn't straighten out until the Femara and Ovidrel. I am glad it is working for you!Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm not taking anything else which would of affected my cycles. So long as this continues then it'll be the first time I've ever had regular cycles. If I'm still not ovulating when I go back to the hospital, I'm hoping they might give me clomid.


----------



## pinksprinkles

*nexis*- Hey hun! I think I've talked to you on a few other threads before. :) Glad to hear the Metformin has been helpful for you. I just started on it last month. It's definitely thrown me for a loop, lots of changes in appetite, mood, etc. Still waiting for things to settle a bit. I'm starting a meal delivery plan next month, so hopefully that will help me figure things out.

*pvsmith12*- Have you asked about getting on the extended release Metformin? I was getting sick on the 3x a day 500mg pill, so they switched me over to extended release. Haven't been sick since. May be worth a go?

*karenh*- Sending more hugs your way, hun. :hugs: I know this has been a really rough couple weeks for you. I'm keeping you in my thoughts. 

*sugarpi24*- Any news?


*AFM:* So today is now CD14 and I got one last BFN. So I'm out this cycle. AF should be here in a couple days. I know what you ladies are thinking, that I'm not out until AF shows, but statistically speaking, I'm pretty much out. 

I've been doing some research and here's what I found out: The later the implantation date, the higher your chance of early miscarriage. It turns out that late implantation often means that there is a genetic problem with the egg/sperm. Statistically speaking (via a large controlled study) the rates of miscarriage within 3 weeks of implantation are as follows: 4-8dpo Very Low, 9dpo 15%, 10dpo 25%, 11dpo 52%, 12dpo 82%. (You're also less and less likely to implant after 9dpo.)

As it takes an average of 2 days after implantation to get a BFP on a FRER, that means a BFP on CD15 (the earliest I could get one at this point) would put me at a 13dpo implant, which is a minimum of 82% chance of miscarriage.

With as low of a probability of even implanting on 13 dpo, and the high chance of miscarriage, I am pretty content to say, for this cycle, I am out. With odds like that, I think I'd rather be out.

In other news: DH and I ordered our IUI supplies today. We'll be all set to go by the time O arrives next cycle. :happydance:


----------



## sugarpi24

Well the IUI went very well. I was so concerned about hubbies sperm that the night before my nerves were going crazy...but it turns out they did an mini SA before they inserted into me and he had 122 million sperm AFTER the wash and they increased his motility to 68% after the wash...she they said his sperms looked normal :) yayyy!! This was my first IUI so I didn't know exactly what to expect but it wasn't bad had some cramping but not as bad as the HSG...so they said to act like I'm pregnant from here on out unless af shows...cuz they are considering me pregnant til we find out otherwise. So yayyy! Hopefully it worked this time! They told us to BD last night ...today and for the next 5 days every other day. I was freaking out the night before my IUI about his sperm..and just getting scared and nervous about having a baby...like all the "what ifs " :/ it feels so close to happening!! I hope this is the year we all get BFPs!!! :) come on 2013!! Be nice to us TTC'ers! :)


----------



## pinksprinkles

sugarpi24- Ooooo... I am excited for you! I'm very glad the IUI went well. It is nice to hear so many positive things about the procedure and it not being too bad. DH and I decided we are definitely doing our home IUI this month, so though I am a teeny bit nervous, I am very happy and excited! I hope to hear about you getting a BFP in the coming weeks!


----------



## sugarpi24

Thanks pink! When are you doing your IUI? Do you have a day yet that your going to?


----------



## pinksprinkles

sugarpi24- Not yet. Right now I am awaiting AF so I can start my Femara. The Clomid causes an extra long LP for me; last month I didn't get AF until 18dpo. My temp has finally begun to drop, today was 15dpo, so I will definitely be heading to the RE by the end of the week. Of course, since I'm switching meds, I have no idea when I'll O this next cycle- or if it will even work. It's all up in the air right now. I sure don't think the Clomid is the way for me though, so I'm glad for the change.


----------



## sugarpi24

Oh okay. I hope the femera works better for you :) I actually started on my own last cycle and it was a normal cycle!! Only 30 days...so I was happy. Are they going to do an u/s on cd14 to check your follicles once you start to make sure femera is working?


----------



## karenh

pink: I am glad you get to switch to femara. I like it a whole lot better than Clomid. I really hope it works for you.

I had my beta on Friday to see if the HCG was out of my system but I am still at 19 so I couldn't start the Femara. I have another test this Friday to keep checking that my numbers are going down. Today is the long awaited talk with my RE to set a plan, and now that we had a misscarriage we have even more to talk about. I hope it goes well. I always seem to clam up when talking with Drs.


----------



## Natashaa1

Hey ladies, can I join. We've been TTC for 2.5years I was diagnosed with PCOS about 3 months after coming off BCP. This morning we had our first attempt at IUI so I'm praying for a BFP this month


----------



## poetinmyheart

Hi all I am also LTTTC #1 with PCOS. They did not find any cysts on me. But I have many of the other symptoms. My hormone imbalance is in elevated testosterone levels. I am taking 2000mg of Metformin per day. 

I am on my first cycle of Clomid (100mg) days 3-7 and I am on CD10 now. I have an U/S on Thursday and may be doing a trigger shot if things look good. :D


----------



## Natashaa1

Good luck poet, have you had any clomid side effects?


----------



## karenh

My appointment went well I guess. Dr went right in thinking we were there to talk about the miscarriage. I am not stupid. I know that at 4.5 weeks you cant tell why it happened and there was nothing I could do to prevent it. Yes, I know that 15% of know pregnancies and close to 50% of actual pregnancies end in miscarriage. I wasnt there for consoling! I am past it. We set this appointment up a month ago to set up a plan on where to go from here and go over my HSG results. I had to remind him of that. Ugh, stupid doctors. So, looks like as soon as the numbers are negative he wants to put me on birth control for a month. Then he wants to do a Sonohysterogram but he thinks it will come back normal. Then he thinks we will get pregnant doing 2-3 more IUIs with Letrozol. So here is to another 4 months of what the last four months looked like. It feels like we are starting all over. At least we have a plan.


----------



## karenh

Welcome Natasha and Poetinmyhear. I hope your IUIs work!


----------



## Natashaa1

Thanks Karen, I always feel better when I have a plan. I'm sorry for you loss and hope you get that BFP soon.


----------



## karenh

Thanks. The nurse called yesterday afternoon and said my beta went up from 19.14 to 20.89. Weird. Dr now wants to do an ultrasound Friday to make sure everything is ok, and they are even more concerned that it might be ectopic. I havent had any pain though so I guess I am just waiting it out. I have stopped bleeding. It is kind of nerve-racking not knowing what is going on, and now I am scared that I am going to lose a tube or something and have to go straight for IVF, which we cant afford. Ugh! Sorry, I have anxiety and it isnt being nice this morning.


----------



## poetinmyheart

Natashaa1 said:


> Good luck poet, have you had any clomid side effects?

Hot flashes are the only side effect I've really noticed, thankfully.

Edit to add - I've been having insomnia as well. Did not know that was a possible side effect of Clomid until I looked it up today :(


----------



## Natashaa1

karenh said:


> Thanks. The nurse called yesterday afternoon and said my beta went up from 19.14 to 20.89. Weird. Dr now wants to do an ultrasound Friday to make sure everything is ok, and they are even more concerned that it might be ectopic. I havent had any pain though so I guess I am just waiting it out. I have stopped bleeding. It is kind of nerve-racking not knowing what is going on, and now I am scared that I am going to lose a tube or something and have to go straight for IVF, which we cant afford. Ugh! Sorry, I have anxiety and it isnt being nice this morning.

Oh no that is strange and I can imagine how worried you must be!! I hope you get some answers on Friday and that it's not bad news. Try not to stress too much x


----------



## karenh

Natashaa1 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Thanks. The nurse called yesterday afternoon and said my beta went up from 19.14 to 20.89. Weird. Dr now wants to do an ultrasound Friday to make sure everything is ok, and they are even more concerned that it might be ectopic. I havent had any pain though so I guess I am just waiting it out. I have stopped bleeding. It is kind of nerve-racking not knowing what is going on, and now I am scared that I am going to lose a tube or something and have to go straight for IVF, which we cant afford. Ugh! Sorry, I have anxiety and it isnt being nice this morning.
> 
> Oh no that is strange and I can imagine how worried you must be!! I hope you get some answers on Friday and that it's not bad news. Try not to stress too much xClick to expand...

Thank you! For some reason I am unnaturally calm. Although I keep thinking tomorrow is Friday. It can't come soon enough.


----------



## pvsmith12

pinksprinkles said:


> *pvsmith12*- Have you asked about getting on the extended release Metformin? I was getting sick on the 3x a day 500mg pill, so they switched me over to extended release. Haven't been sick since. May be worth a go?

It might be something to look into... especially since I can almost never remember to take all 3 of the met pills. lol. I will have to keep that in mind for when I go in to see the Gyno.



Natashaa1 said:


> Hey ladies, can I join. We've been TTC for 2.5years I was diagnosed with PCOS about 3 months after coming off BCP. This morning we had our first attempt at IUI so I'm praying for a BFP this month

Hey Natasha! :hugs: Hopefully you IUI works for you and you get your BFP this cycle!! :)



poetinmyheart said:


> Hi all I am also LTTTC #1 with PCOS. They did not find any cysts on me. But I have many of the other symptoms. My hormone imbalance is in elevated testosterone levels. I am taking 2000mg of Metformin per day.
> 
> I am on my first cycle of Clomid (100mg) days 3-7 and I am on CD10 now. I have an U/S on Thursday and may be doing a trigger shot if things look good. :D

Hey Poet! I was diagnosed with PCOS even though I have no cysts... which really confused me, but it is what it is. The only complaint I have with clomid is the dreaded hot flashes!! They were horrible. lol. Although I always liked to remind myself that it would be worth it in the end! Good luck with the u/s!! Hopefully things go smoothly for you. 



karenh said:


> My appointment went well I guess. Dr went right in thinking we were there to talk about the miscarriage. I am not stupid. I know that at 4.5 weeks you can&#8217;t tell why it happened and there was nothing I could do to prevent it. Yes, I know that 15% of know pregnancies and close to 50% of actual pregnancies end in miscarriage. I wasn&#8217;t there for consoling! I am past it. We set this appointment up a month ago to set up a plan on where to go from here and go over my HSG results. I had to remind him of that. Ugh, stupid doctors. So, looks like as soon as the numbers are negative he wants to put me on birth control for a month. Then he wants to do a Sonohysterogram but he thinks it will come back normal. Then he thinks we will get pregnant doing 2-3 more IUIs with Letrozol. So here is to another 4 months of what the last four months looked like. It feels like we are starting all over. At least we have a plan.

:hugs::hugs: Awe Karen! I am so sorry that you pretty well have to start over again! That would be really hard. I will pray that everything is fine with your tubes and that it's nothing to be worried about. I hope the Drs can get you some solid answers soon!

*AFM:* Sorry for the hiatus... Just been in a real funk kind of mood the past week. :/ I feel bad for the Hubs since he has to deal with it. I know it's not his fault I am in this mood, but he always ends up getting the hot end of this stick. Luckily he loves the crap right out of me and deals with it. 

Fam Dr is going to refer me to a new Gyno, she agreed that the other one was... not up to par. lol. She also told me that my real mother had an issue with the lining on her ovaries where they were too thick. She had some kind of procedure done and BOOM... she had at 6 kids with some m/cs. Fx'd that my issue is something fixable like that!


----------



## karenh

pvsmith12 said:


> *AFM:* Sorry for the hiatus... Just been in a real funk kind of mood the past week. :/ I feel bad for the Hubs since he has to deal with it. I know it's not his fault I am in this mood, but he always ends up getting the hot end of this stick. Luckily he loves the crap right out of me and deals with it.
> 
> Fam Dr is going to refer me to a new Gyno, she agreed that the other one was... not up to par. lol. She also told me that my real mother had an issue with the lining on her ovaries where they were too thick. She had some kind of procedure done and BOOM... she had at 6 kids with some m/cs. Fx'd that my issue is something fixable like that!

Yay! I am glad you are getting a referal. I hope you are able to get some answers now. When is your appointment?


----------



## pvsmith12

Have to wait on the call from the ObGyn's office to book an appointment.


----------



## poetinmyheart

Well, I am out this month. I had my follicular ultrasound and there were no follicles... nothing, and she said there was no fluid or anything to indicate that I might have already ovulated :'( I am so upset... I know it's my first Clomid cycle (100mg 3-7), but with that and starting the Metformin in December I thought I'd have at least a chance this month.

I go back on Wednesday to discuss what to do next. Nurse said Dr. might want to try 150mgs or switch to Femara and that we could always discuss using injectibles too.


----------



## pinksprinkles

pvsmith12- I feel ya. I've been gone the last week as well. Needed a bit of a breather before my new cycle. I was feeling pretty down, myself. Glad your doctor is refering you to the new OB/Gyn. GL!

poetinmyheart- Why did they not start you on another round of Clomid now? You can do another round in the same cycle. A lot of doctors do it. (Mine did so last month.)

karenh- I hope they sort everything out tomorrow!

AFM: Today is CD3. I started my Femara this morning. 2 pills a day for five days. I am _very_ glad to be off the Clomid. Over two cycles it destroyed my uterine lining. I went from a 6-7 day period (including spotting) to 3 days including spotting. I only had full flow for 24 hours; I normally have it for 72+! I know that Clomid can stay in one's system for up to 3 months, so I really hope it doesn't affect my lining this cycle. I'm a little concerned about it. Nothing I can do though, so I just hope the Femara works.


----------



## poetinmyheart

pinksprinkles said:


> poetinmyheart- Why did they not start you on another round of Clomid now? You can do another round in the same cycle. A lot of doctors do it. (Mine did so last month.)

I don't know. I didn't get to see my doctor. I couldn't get back in until Wednesday. I didn't know you could use it twice in one cycle.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Yeah, you can. You should ask about it. Last month I had no follies at my CD12 or my CD15 u/s, so on CD15 they started me on another round of Clomid and I O'd two nice big follies on CD26 after being triggered on CD24.


----------



## nexis

So it's snowed pretty bad overnight. I'm stuck in the house as I can't get my car out, and if it stays or snows more then we won't be making the SA appointment Monday. There's only one bus by us that goes to the hospital and that's only once an hour and isn't running due to the snow. It's too far to walk and taxi's won't come down here in the snow. I'll ring them Monday if we're not going to make it and hopefully they'll be able to rearrange.


----------



## karenh

Poetinmyheart: I am so sorry there were no follicles! I wasnt monitored when I was on Clomid except for my 21 day progesterone check. I did a total of 5 rounds of Clomid and I never ovulated, I am guessing there were no follicles either, but like I said we didnt have a scan. Then I was referred to my RE and he let me go on Femara. I ovulated the first cycle! It worked so much better for me. I hope you find what works for you. Good luck.

Pinksprinkles: I have never heard of docs doing more than one round of Clomid in the same cycle other than you. That is interesting. I am glad that you like the Femara; I hope you get your BFP with it, and that it helps you lining. 

Nexis: Oh no! That is such a bummer about the snow. I hope it clears up some so you can make your appointment.

AFM: My appointment is in nine hours. I am not sure how I am going to make it through the day, but I will. This will be the first appointment DH cant go with me. He has to work. : ( I will let you all know how it goes afterward.


----------



## pinksprinkles

*nexis*- Sorry about the snow, hun. What a bummer! 

*karenh*- I hope your appt went well! I'm sorry your DH couldn't go with you. :( As for the Clomid, I thought it was odd when they told me I was going to do another round in the same cycle so I looked it up when I got home. Apparently it is called the "stair step protocol" and a lot of doctors have started doing it. It worked for me, but then I read that if you need to stair step Clomid to O, it may be better to use Femara. The Clomid just gets hard on your body if you have to do two rounds of Clomid every cycle. I'm really glad I'm not taking it anymore. 

*AFM*- Not much going on. Today was CD4. Second day of Femara. So far no side effects. (Yay!) I'm still a little concerned about this cycle. My period was so terribly short this week. Only 25 hours of full flow, whereas normally I get 72+hours of it. Since Clomid can stay in your system for up to a few months, I'm worried I won't have decent lining this cycle or nest. I guess it will be a wait and see kinda thing, but I can't help but worry.


----------



## karenh

pinksprinkles said:


> *nexis*- Sorry about the snow, hun. What a bummer!
> 
> *karenh*- I hope your appt went well! I'm sorry your DH couldn't go with you. :( As for the Clomid, I thought it was odd when they told me I was going to do another round in the same cycle so I looked it up when I got home. Apparently it is called the "stair step protocol" and a lot of doctors have started doing it. It worked for me, but then I read that if you need to stair step Clomid to O, it may be better to use Femara. The Clomid just gets hard on your body if you have to do two rounds of Clomid every cycle. I'm really glad I'm not taking it anymore.
> 
> *AFM*- Not much going on. Today was CD4. Second day of Femara. So far no side effects. (Yay!) I'm still a little concerned about this cycle. My period was so terribly short this week. Only 25 hours of full flow, whereas normally I get 72+hours of it. Since Clomid can stay in your system for up to a few months, I'm worried I won't have decent lining this cycle or nest. I guess it will be a wait and see kinda thing, but I can't help but worry.

I am glad there are no side effects yet! I hope it stays that way. I didn't see any effects of the Clomid staying in my system, I hope you don't either.


----------



## karenh

So my ultrasound yesterday was normal. He said my lining is 4. something which is where it should be for where I am in my cycle. He said he was looking for masses which could indicate a growth outside of my uterus but didn't find anything. He said my HCG should be back to zero and they took my blood to test. They called later and said I had gone up to 40.56. I was at 20.87 i think on Monday. What do I do now?!?


----------



## pinksprinkles

karenh said:


> So my ultrasound yesterday was normal. He said my lining is 4. something which is where it should be for where I am in my cycle. He said he was looking for masses which could indicate a growth outside of my uterus but didn't find anything. He said my HCG should be back to zero and they took my blood to test. They called later and said I had gone up to 40.56. I was at 20.87 i think on Monday. What do I do now?!?

Oh hunny that sounds so confusing!! I would be so frustrated, too. What did your doctor say?

There have been cases where women O at a different time of their cycle than is normal. (Like they ovulate at the normal time, but then ovulate again a week or two later, sometimes even during AF.) A Canadian study showed that up to 1 in 7 women have this happen on occasion, and it's possible to get pregnant from it. If you give it a couple weeks and you hCG is still going up, I guess they will have to do another scan and then maybe you will have some answers. I'd say your best course of action for now is just to wait and get blood drawn again in a week to see what is going on. Based on your hCG count, if you are PG, you probably wouldn't be able to see it on u/s for another 2-3 weeks, probably closer to three. So if your numbers are rising then, another u/s would be wise.

I am sorry you are stuck in this stupid waiting game! I will keep my FX'd that this turns out well for you. :hugs:


----------



## karenh

pinksprinkles said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> So my ultrasound yesterday was normal. He said my lining is 4. something which is where it should be for where I am in my cycle. He said he was looking for masses which could indicate a growth outside of my uterus but didn't find anything. He said my HCG should be back to zero and they took my blood to test. They called later and said I had gone up to 40.56. I was at 20.87 i think on Monday. What do I do now?!?
> 
> Oh hunny that sounds so confusing!! I would be so frustrated, too. What did your doctor say?
> 
> There have been cases where women O at a different time of their cycle than is normal. (Like they ovulate at the normal time, but then ovulate again a week or two later, sometimes even during AF.) A Canadian study showed that up to 1 in 7 women have this happen on occasion, and it's possible to get pregnant from it. If you give it a couple weeks and you hCG is still going up, I guess they will have to do another scan and then maybe you will have some answers. I'd say your best course of action for now is just to wait and get blood drawn again in a week to see what is going on. Based on your hCG count, if you are PG, you probably wouldn't be able to see it on u/s for another 2-3 weeks, probably closer to three. So if your numbers are rising then, another u/s would be wise.
> 
> I am sorry you are stuck in this stupid waiting game! I will keep my FX'd that this turns out well for you. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you, that was helpful! Here is what happened:

OK, so the nurse is who called and she told me my numbers and then said so what do you want to do now? I asked her what my options were and she said well we could keep doing what we are doing which is checking your numbers and see what happens or we could do something more invasive to speed it up. So then I asked her what the doctor thought I should do and she said it is up to me! That was it. I told her I wanted to think about it. She said she would check in with me on Monday. Reminded me to keep watch for signs of an ectopic but she said they are pretty sure that isn't what it is. I am just so confused. He had to have looked in my uterus because he measured my lining at 4. I would have been six and a half weeks. I did bleed. There was one heavy day but it was fewer days than my regular period by 2 -3 days. I guess if there was absolutely no possibility that I was pregnant then why not do something to bring my numbers down fast right? However they didn't tell me what that would be. If there is even the slightest chance then morally I can't do anything. I just really don't know what to do.

On a different note, this weekend I found out my aunt is pregnant with her 7th and my neighbor is pregnant with her 3rd. Fun times.


----------



## sugarpi24

They should have given you some sort of explanation or something Karen!! Doesn't sound like they know what they are doing!!! I'm sorry your going through this!! I reallly hope they figure it out!!


----------



## Natashaa1

Karen I can't believe they have just left you with all these unanswered questions!! We've got really bad snow at the mo and I need to go for my progesterone blood test 7 days post iui not made it to work my cars been abandoned but luckily the local doctors is walkable and have managed to get me in.


----------



## karenh

Natashaa1 said:


> Karen I can't believe they have just left you with all these unanswered questions!! We've got really bad snow at the mo and I need to go for my progesterone blood test 7 days post iui not made it to work my cars been abandoned but luckily the local doctors is walkable and have managed to get me in.

I am so glad you were able to make it to the Dr. Let us know how it went!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Natashaa1- Glad the walk is not too bad. :)

karenh- Have you and your DH come to any decisions about what you're going o do next?

sugarpi24- How are you doing today, hun?

AFM- Today was my last day of Femara. The side effects have been totally minimal compared to the Clomid. I've been a bit irritable the last couple days and have had some very mild hot flashes, but that's it. I am really happy to have not felt so bad. CD 12 u/s is Saturday, so I'm hoping to see that I have some lovely follies. I had some light pain in my left ovary last night, so maybe a follicle is growing? I hope so!

I am about two weeks into my extended release Metformin, and I am learning all sorts of things abot food I never knew before. Like that movie theater popcorn is absolutely sickening. DH and I shared a medium popcorn at the movies last night and, >WOW<, I never realized how much energy is in a bag of that stuff. Normally it feels like eating nothing, but on the Metformin, I can actually FEEL this huge wash of energy through my body. Bizarre! It probably wouldn't be so bad if I wasn't so out of shape. It made me feel like I needed to go running- which I tried... but I'm just too heavy to go jogging. I went as far as I could though, and then DH and I walked for maybe 45 minutes and that helped a bit. Then I had an actual "crash" from the carb withdrawal. Weirdest. Thing. Ever! 

As uncomfortable as the whole experience was, I now really understand what I've been doing to my body all these years. And now that I really get it, I can keep working to make changes. Still, it was a totally shocking experience. Truly bizarre. And to think, that is how my body is SUPPOSED to react. Wow.


----------



## sugarpi24

I'm doing okay pinksprinkles....just wait til Friday...going crazy thinking af is gonna arrive any min... :( 

I know what you mean about movie theater popcorn ...we went to see hobit opening night and I got a large popcorn and I barely touched it!! It gets gross after awhile... :( I'm not a runner or jogger either...I like walking...but then I start itching its weird...I like talking my dog for walks it keeps my.kind occupied... :) I joined a gym awhile back haven't been for awhile due to it sucking up a lot of gas...but I love the elliptical!!! Its my favorite!! :) ive been drinking a lot more water here lately. Trying to stay away from caffiene!


----------



## MrsChaffin

Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind me joining? My name is Lauren and I'm 24 (25 in April)! I am on cd 15 right now, I was diagnosed as a lean PCOS at the beginning of this month (Dont know yet if I have cysts on my ovaries or just PCOS) and my doctor put me on Letrozole (femara) cd4-8. I go in for an ultrasound tomorrow. I just got an ovacue monitor and this is my first month using it - it said I O'd yesterday but I won't believe it until I see for myself at the u/s tomorrow..


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck mrschaffin!! Hope you get good news tomorrow!!! When is your bday in April? Mines the 22nd!!


----------



## karenh

Pink: I am glad that you are learning so much and now able to see the changes you want/need to make, that is wonderful! Good luck at your ultrasound! I hope you have some good follicles!

Sugar: What CD are you on? DPO? Are you going to test soon?

Mrs.Chaffin: Welcome! I hope the femara works for you and your get your BFP soon.

AFM: I am still not sure what I am going to do. I have a beta this Friday, and then I guess I need to decide. I am hoping to remember to ask how much everything will cost, but that could be the deciding factor.


----------



## sugarpi24

Karen I will be testing on Friday I'm on Cd 26 right now....idk how many days past ovulation I am...I had a trigger shot on cd15...so idk...

Good luck Friday Karen!! Hopefully that'll let you know if something is up or not depending on where the numbers are :)


----------



## karenh

sugarpi24 said:


> Karen I will be testing on Friday I'm on Cd 26 right now....idk how many days past ovulation I am...I had a trigger shot on cd15...so idk...
> 
> Good luck Friday Karen!! Hopefully that'll let you know if something is up or not depending on where the numbers are :)

Good luck to you on Friday as well, I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## sugarpi24

I feel like af is gonna show any min :(


----------



## MrsChaffin

sugarpi24 said:


> Good luck mrschaffin!! Hope you get good news tomorrow!!! When is your bday in April? Mines the 22nd!!

The 19th!! We're so close! 

Getting ready to go to my u/s, I'll let you ladies know how it goes :)


----------



## sugarpi24

Lol awesome!!! Hope you get good news today!!!


----------



## poetinmyheart

MrsChaffin - Welcome, hope you get some good news :)

KarenH - I hope you get some answers soon :( 

I had my follow up appointment today and my doctor decided to try 150mg of Clomid on days 3-10 with an ultrasound on day 15. She said if this doesn't work then we will try the Femara as I might just be one of those women who responds to it and not the Clomid.

I'm also going to be ramping my lazy butt in gear to get more exercise in and be more diligent about my diet.


----------



## pinksprinkles

*poetinmyheart*- Good luck with the Clomid. :flow: I hope it works, but if it doesn't, I can tell you side effects for Femara are so minimal in comparison. I don't know if it will make me O or not, but the last week on Femara was a cakewalk compared to Clomid.

*MrsChaffin*- Welcome hun! How did the u/s go?

*sugarpi24*- Keeping my FX'd that AF stays far, far away. :happydance:

*AFM*- Nothing new to report. Just waiting on my CD12 u/s and hoping for some big follies.


----------



## MrsChaffin

Hey ladies! Well my doc decided, based on the ultrasound, that either I did in fact O on cd14(ish) or I didn't and won't O this cycle; I'm so hoping I did. Yes, I agree Femara has very few to no side effects (I did get a little moody and a few headaches). Going in to get my progesterone levels checked on Tuesday then ill know if the femara worked!


----------



## sugarpi24

I hope it worked mrschaffin!!! Good luck!!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Good luck with the progesterone bw, Lauren. I hope you did O! I am surprised they could not tell what was going on with your cycle. From my understanding, the corpus luteum (what the follicle turns into after O) looks a lot like a mature follie, though a slightly different shape, and is visible after O until a few days before AF. :shrug:


----------



## MrsChaffin

pinksprinkles said:


> Good luck with the progesterone bw, Lauren. I hope you did O! I am surprised they could not tell what was going on with your cycle. From my understanding, the corpus luteum (what the follicle turns into after O) looks a lot like a mature follie, though a slightly different shape, and is visible after O until a few days before AF. :shrug:

Huh! Didn't know that. She did say she saw a few "old" follies, whatever that means. She sounded fairly confident that I did, so maybe that's what she saw. She also said if this cycle didn't work, she is going to up meds from 5mg to 7.5mg, and I'll start cd3-7 rather than 4-8. Thanks for all the encouragement ladies, I appreciate it!! :hugs:


----------



## karenh

MrsChaffin said:


> pinksprinkles said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with the progesterone bw, Lauren. I hope you did O! I am surprised they could not tell what was going on with your cycle. From my understanding, the corpus luteum (what the follicle turns into after O) looks a lot like a mature follie, though a slightly different shape, and is visible after O until a few days before AF. :shrug:
> 
> Huh! Didn't know that. She did say she saw a few "old" follies, whatever that means. She sounded fairly confident that I did, so maybe that's what she saw. She also said if this cycle didn't work, she is going to up meds from 5mg to 7.5mg, and I'll start cd3-7 rather than 4-8. Thanks for all the encouragement ladies, I appreciate it!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Good luck! It took 7.5 days 3-7 for me to get my bfp.


----------



## sugarpi24

Af is on her way...started to get brown discharge last night and this morning so far. :(


----------



## karenh

sugarpi24 said:


> Af is on her way...started to get brown discharge last night and this morning so far. :(

I am so sorry.


----------



## pinksprinkles

*MrsChaffin*- "Old follicles" do sound like O to me. That is probably what she meant. :happydance:

*karenh*- How you doing today hun? Any update on your beta? PS: I love the quote in your signature. :hugs:

*sugarpi24*- I am so sorry hun. :hugs: When do you go back in to your doc? 

*AFM*- Tomorrow is my CD12 u/s. I was feeling good about things, having switched to Femara, but my CBFM is still showing "low". By the last day of my first round of Clomid last cycle, it was saying "high". Of course, I still didn't have any follicles that time either! So I don't know what to think. :shrug: I guess I'll have to wait and see what my RE says tomorrow. (The wait is killing me!)

I really wish that my RE would prescribe me some Follistim. Especially after seeing crappy results with Clomid last cycle. I feel like that would make things work a little better, but so far he has refused. If I don't have any follicles tomorrow though, I am going to go hormonal on him.


----------



## sugarpi24

I called them today I haven't technically started yet..not til I see red or pink...so I'm guessing that'll be tomorrow...but ill do the femera and possibly injectables...ill find out either tomorrow or monday..


----------



## Natashaa1

Looks like I'm out too and the iui was unsuccessful 13dpiui and spotting so pretty sure AF is in her way :-(


----------



## sugarpi24

Well I go in tomorrow for an ultrasound and I start femera tomorrow and then on Friday ill start injectsbles...and then possibly another IUI..oi! :)


----------



## MrsChaffin

Sounds like everyone is either nearing testing or on to their next cycle. I've been cramping the last two days and I go in for progesterone levels test tomorrow cd22, cd8.


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck mrschaffin hope your numbers are good :)


----------



## pinksprinkles

*Natashaa1*- Aw, hunny. I am really sorry. :hugs: What's the plan for your next cycle?

*sugarpi24*- Is this your first injectables cycle? 

*MrsChaffin*- GL with the bw!! :thumbup:

*AFM*- CD12 u/s showed no dominant follicles, so I started up on the next higher dose of Femara. RE will start me either Gonal-F or Follistim next cycle if I don't get a BFP this time around. Need to call insurance tomorrow and find out if they will cover any of it. I REALLY hope so RE said Follistim will run us $150 a day OOP, and he'd like to start at 5 days, though he says we could probably get away with just doing CD's 3, 5, and 7 in conjuntion with 3-7 Femara.


----------



## sugarpi24

Yes it is pink. They are showing me today (tomorrow) how to do them


----------



## sugarpi24

I hope your insurance covers it pink!!


----------



## karenh

Here is an update: Friday I went in for another HCG and instead of going down they went to 145. My Dr is out of town so one of the other drs in the clinic reviewed my results and actually decided on a treatment. I do think the nurse went a little overboard with trying to freak me out about an ectopic pregnancy. Pretty much they think it is ectopic because my numbers are now growing. She said if I even think there is a possibility that I could be having any pain that I need to go to the hospital right away. They said I needed to have a full panel on Saturday and then another HCG today. They were hoping my numbers would have gone down from Friday to today. Really? Who are you kidding? I would have bet money on the fact that they wouldnt have gone down. I had to wait in the office for the results. They went up to 247. They ended up doing an ultrasound. Dr. Bankowski said if they dont see anything then I will need to have Methotrexate, but if they do see a dark circle then we wont need to and we can see how it progresses. Basically, if they can see a fetus in my uterus then I am luck and this is a pregnancy, we will see if it is viable, and if not then I need to be treated for an ectopic pregnancy. He was really kind. Pointed out what he saw, and didnt see. There wasnt anything in my uterus, so I dont have a viable pregnancy. It was really nice to get that definitive answer. He also didnt see an ectopic pregnancy, but he said they can be small and sometimes hide. I have an appointment at 2 pm for the Methotrexate. It is a low dose of Chemo. After I expel this pregnancy we need to make sure everything is flushed out so that the Methotrexate doesnt affect my next pregnancy.


----------



## MrsChaffin

Karen - wow... What a process... I'm so sorry you have to go through all this :hugs: I hope everything goes smoothly, painlessly, and that you recover quickly.

Thank you everyone for all the support :) I got my blood drawn today for my cd22 progesterone test, so I am anxiously awaiting the results. If they are normal levels, then e will know femara worked! If not, my OB is raising the dose from 5mg to 7.5mg. But I so hope it worked - it would explain all the mild symptoms Ive been having! I'll let you ladies know when I get the results.

Hope you all are getting on well today <3

Lauren


----------



## pvsmith12

Ladies, I am sooo sorry I have been MIA lately, nothing much has happened, still waiting on an appointment from the new Gyno... 

Can I get a quick catch up from each of you? :) Pleeaseeee!! haha.


----------



## karenh

pvsmith12 said:


> Ladies, I am sooo sorry I have been MIA lately, nothing much has happened, still waiting on an appointment from the new Gyno...
> 
> Can I get a quick catch up from each of you? :) Pleeaseeee!! haha.

Just waiting to "lose" this baby again.


----------



## sugarpi24

I'm going in Monday for an u/s to check my follicles ill be starting injections Friday...and I started femera last night...might not do an IUI this cycle...we will see...thats what's going on with us.


----------



## MrsChaffin

Hi ladies. Well, got my cd22 progesterone levels back - 0.2... So the Femara didn't work, and I didn't ovulate.. Now just waiting for AF so I can start a new cycle :'(


----------



## karenh

sugarpi24 said:


> I'm going in Monday for an u/s to check my follicles ill be starting injections Friday...and I started femera last night...might not do an IUI this cycle...we will see...thats what's going on with us.

The one cylce DH and I had decided we weren't going to do IUI and we were just going to try Timed Bedding was the first cycle we got two follicles, and we were like, not going to chance it when we finally got two. LOL. We are silly. Good luck this weekend.


----------



## karenh

MrsChaffin said:


> Hi ladies. Well, got my cd22 progesterone levels back - 0.2... So the Femara didn't work, and I didn't ovulate.. Now just waiting for AF so I can start a new cycle :'(

I am so sorry. I remember that from the Clomid. It is devistating. I hope that raising the dosage works for you. I am sorry, I don't remember, have you tried Clomid? What dose were you on this month? What are they upping you to? I am just curiouse. Since I was resistant to Clomid and 50, 100, and 150 didn't work at all with my OB the RE put me right to 750 with the Femara. I hope you find what works for you.


----------



## MrsChaffin

Karen - no, never tried Clomid. I was on 5mg, upping me to 7.5mg once AF comes. I also started late last cycle (cd4 instead of cd3) so maybe that has something to do with it. Crossing my fingers I don't have to wait too long to start the next go around.


----------



## sugarpi24

Lol I know what you mean Karen...I guess we will see what Monday's u/s says..my insurance only covers 6 iuis a lifetime :( here my doctors office was quoted unlimited... :/


----------



## karenh

MrsChaffin said:


> Karen - no, never tried Clomid. I was on 5mg, upping me to 7.5mg once AF comes. I also started late last cycle (cd4 instead of cd3) so maybe that has something to do with it. Crossing my fingers I don't have to wait too long to start the next go around.

People usually respond to one or the other. If this doesn't work you can still try Clomid.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Sorry for not updating a whole lot lately. The Femara is finally giving me side effects and I've really been feeling it. Mainly I'm just really low energy. Not tired/fatigued, just sluggish. Saturday is a holiday in DH's and my home, so there has been a lot to do getting ready for that and it has about taken all of my energy. U/S tomorrow, hoping for something good, not really feeling it, but my temp is finally getting lower like it often does before O, so I will take that as a good sign.

Karen- I am so sorry this has been so rough for you. I know you do not want to have to deal with all of this. You are a strong woman to go through so much. What is the next step? Will you be able to get back to TTC soon? Will you be taking things in a new direction with TTC?


----------



## Natashaa1

Hi, I've been MIA too whilst I always knew the success rates for iui are relatively low going through it and getting a BFN has really taken its toll on me emotionally and I'm not doing too good at the mo. DH is being amazing I'm a luck lady. Ladies I can't believe all this stress and pain we have to go through, Karen your so strong and coping so well. I just hope someone gets their BFP to give us all some hope


----------



## karenh

pinksprinkles said:


> Sorry for not updating a whole lot lately. The Femara is finally giving me side effects and I've really been feeling it. Mainly I'm just really low energy. Not tired/fatigued, just sluggish. Saturday is a holiday in DH's and my home, so there has been a lot to do getting ready for that and it has about taken all of my energy. U/S tomorrow, hoping for something good, not really feeling it, but my temp is finally getting lower like it often does before O, so I will take that as a good sign.
> 
> Karen- I am so sorry this has been so rough for you. I know you do not want to have to deal with all of this. You are a strong woman to go through so much. What is the next step? Will you be able to get back to TTC soon? Will you be taking things in a new direction with TTC?

I am sorry the Femara is bringing down your energy, we don't need any help with that! :haha: How did your ultrasound go?

I am not sure when we are going to be able to ttc again. The paper the hospital gave me said to be on the pill or use condoms for 2 months. I have been told no intemacy until cleared by my DR. I have a beta today to see if the methotrexate is starting to work. I will ask the nurse about bd and when we can ttc again. Once we can we are going to try 3 more IUIs with Femara. We will see how the next six months or so go. It is kind of depressing saying six months, but that is realistic. :wacko:


----------



## karenh

Natashaa1 said:


> Hi, I've been MIA too whilst I always knew the success rates for iui are relatively low going through it and getting a BFN has really taken its toll on me emotionally and I'm not doing too good at the mo. DH is being amazing I'm a luck lady. Ladies I can't believe all this stress and pain we have to go through, Karen your so strong and coping so well. I just hope someone gets their BFP to give us all some hope

BFN after an IUI is a killer. I am so sorry you are dealing with that. I am glad you have DH you can lean on. I hope this helps you grow close together. What are you doing this next cycle?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Can I join you girls? I'm 24 and my DH is 33 and we have been TTC since Jan of 2011 so over two years now. :( I have PCOS and self diagnosed endometriosis. I am going in for a lap in 13 days...on Valentines day, so I"ll find out for sure about the endo. I have the elevated male hormone and all the horrendous freakin symptoms of PCOS. My hubby also has a 5% morphology so its 3 strikes against us. We have done clomid, femara and IUI which obviously failed. It was a horrible experience and I'm sorry for the ones who recently had failed IUI's...the only thing that makes it better is time. I was on metformin ER but couldn't handle the side effects. I haven't read all the way through, but I look forward to getting to know you guys.


----------



## karenh

GdaneMom4now said:


> Can I join you girls? I'm 24 and my DH is 33 and we have been TTC since Jan of 2011 so over two years now. :( I have PCOS and self diagnosed endometriosis. I am going in for a lap in 13 days...on Valentines day, so I"ll find out for sure about the endo. I have the elevated male hormone and all the horrendous freakin symptoms of PCOS. My hubby also has a 5% morphology so its 3 strikes against us. We have done clomid, femara and IUI which obviously failed. It was a horrible experience and I'm sorry for the ones who recently had failed IUI's...the only thing that makes it better is time. I was on metformin ER but couldn't handle the side effects. I haven't read all the way through, but I look forward to getting to know you guys.

Welcome! I am sorry you are going through this and all that you have contributing to your infertility. That is so hard. What are you trying now?


----------



## sugarpi24

First injection tonight it wasn't bad at all!! Yayyy!!


----------



## Natashaa1

Hiya, 

Karen we are having a month off then final try at IUI before moving on to IVF. If we have to have IVF I think we will move clinics.

Gdane - welcome, you know where we are when you need to rant, want some advise or just some support. 

Sugarpie I'm glad it wasn't too bad  

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend, were having our new kitchen fitted at the mo, it's very exciting and a welcomed distraction.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hey ladies. Okay, you finally get an update. And I apologize ahead, because it's going to be a rant. The last 36 hours were absolute hell. So here goes:

So I did have a good follicle yesterday. Just one, but 20mm and my lining was perfect. :) After the appt DH and I called the sperm bank to schedule our washes, but out of the blue they told us a "qualified professional" would have to sign a "permission slip" to allow us to do sperm wash. WTH? We never spoke to our RE about the IUI because he doesn't believe that anyone but him is qualified to have any say in their own treatment. (A real ego-trip kind of guy. He even pretty much told me a few weeks ago that I don't know anything about infertility and that he doesn't really approve of me researching my meds or treatment options, and that he will be the one making those decisions.)

Anyway, I had run though all the sperm bank policies with the sperm tech WEEKS ago, and she never told me I'd need a form signed so I had no clue this was all going to come up. (Heck, I STILL don't understand why my husband and I need "permission" to be "allowed" to have his own sperm washed!!) Since my RE's office was closed (and since I already knew he would say no anyway) I went to my midwife, but she said no because she does not know about inseminations. Then my normal OB/Gyn said no for the same reason. THEN the sperm bank's own doctor said no because he did not want to step on any toes since I already have a doctor. Then I called several other fertility clinics throughout the state: all were no, no, no, no, no.

At that point, I gave in. My RE was the only on left. So I called his off-hours number and spoke to his nurse. She acted like I was a total moron for even thinking I could do an insem myself- mind you I told her we were just doing an IVI and not IUI. She said it was dangerous to do an IVI and I could kill myself trying it because I am "untrained" and it is a "dangerous procedure", and then she refused to even call the doctor and talk to him about the situation. I told her that I wanted to speak with my doctor and finally she did let me schedule an appt with him for this morning so he could talk to us and understand that we know what we're doing. She was pissy, but at least we got an appt.

Fast forward to today: Just as I was doing my trigger this morning, but before my appt time, the nurse called to tell us that the doctor also thought we were being idiots (not her exact words, but intent was crystal clear). Why did she call? Well, because apparently my RE felt that he had no reason that he should bother to speak to us. The nurse said that he told her to tell us that either he does the inseminations or no one does. The nurse refused to give us any reasons behind the decision except to say that an IVI if done incorrectly is VERY DANGEROUS. I simply asked (VERY calmly and professionally) why they felt that my husband and I would be in danger doing it ourselves (I know for a fact there is no danger, I have researched the heck out of this and knew she was BS;ing me) and she refused to answer the question and intead told me I was "getting smart" with her. Mind you, all I asked was what they based their decision on!!! I was not rude or sarcastic or anything. Given the circumstances, I was insanely polite even though I was screaming inside. 

I told her I really wanted to speak with the doctor and she very angrily said he would no longer be speaking to me, that we were no longer going to be their patients, and that I need to find a new RE. (Seriously???) So at that point, we had no choice but to go to our RE's office immediately to get my records. Yes. They really did kick us out!! It was terrible. 

I still have NO IDEA why they freaked out like this. I even asked my husband if I had sounded at all bitchy on the phone- he's the kind of guy who would tell me if I had- and he said I was super chill and that he had no idea how I even kept my cool with someone talking to me the way that nurse did. (I had my cell turned up during the conversation so he could hear.)

After that, I spent the next couple hours calling everywhere I possibly could to find someone (ANYONE!) who would sign the form. I was a total mess. Crying and just being so freaked out about everything. I could not believe this was happening! I looked for sperm bank in neighboring states in case their laws might be different, but I couldn't fins anywhere to go. I started calling all the midwives in the area, but pretty much everyone was close because it's the weekend. 

But FINALLY I found a midwife online who had done inseminations before and who actually answered her phone when I called. And oh my she was really nice. She said she had no idea why someone would deny us our own sperm and that she's totally sickened by doctors who are only out for patients money. She had heard of our RE and knew how he treas patients. She was totally not surprised about what she was hearing. She also told me IVI, ICI, or IUI are all perfectly safe choices and she scheduled us an appt with her for this evening- even though she is closed weekends!!! When we met with her, she walked us through how to do the IUI, and signed the sperm release form. She even gave us some betadine because I did not have any for the cervical wash. I am so thankful for this amazing woman!!! She saved our IUI cycle!

Anyway, today has been STRESSFUL. But we are doing an IUI tomorrow and Monday, at 26 hours and 50 hours post-trigger, and that is what matters. Also, I spoke again with the sperm bank who talked to their doctor and he said he'd be happy to take us on as patients and sign all the forms we need for home insems from here on out. And if he ever decides not to, we have our wonderful midwife to sign instead.

I am still very angry at my old RE, but at least I found out what kind of clinic he actually runs. 

Anyway, that all is why I didn't update sooner. Figured I ought to sort it all out first.


----------



## sugarpi24

Holy crap pink! I'm so sorry your doctor treated you like that!! That's is such crap! Can you report him or anything...?? I'm glad it all worked out in the end though :) good luck!! Hope this works for you guys! And to me your one of the most knowledgeable ppl I know when it comes to infertility!! Doctors irritate me sometimes!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Haha. They irritate me too, hun. Especially this one. I don't think there is anything I could do to report him. It seems to be just how the fertility doctors are in Colorado. I think I'll just be happy to wash my hands clean of that clinic. On to better, more caring doctors!

It seems to me that some doctors forget just what a miracle conception is. They treat it like some boring task they have to go through when it comes to helping women conceive, lacking compassion for the needs of their patients. Perhaps some of them just see us as dollar signs, I hate to think of what other rude ad uncaring things some of these doctors think. It really seems that doctors, especially fertility doctors and OB/Gyn's, really need to take some kind of course to help them reconnect with their humanity. To act like wanting a home insemination is stupid is just, I don't know, so out of touch. Of COURSE women are going to want to do whatever they can to preserve the intimacy of creating life with their husbands! Do doctors not understand that many women turn to home insemination because they want to keep as much of the, I don't know, sacredness maybe? of that situation as possible. At least for me, creating life is one of the most amazing, spiritual acts of love a couple can choose to pursue- how can a doctor not encourage couples to own their conception as much as possible. I feel like we, as women suffering through infertility, lose enough already! How dare some man who barely knows me try to take from me and my husband a process that is so inherently ours and ours alone. We hired HIM, not the other way around. He is there to assist US. We are the customer, paying for his service. How DARE he treat us as if we owe him anything?!?

I wish RE's would take a more understanding approach. That they would only do what they must do and that they would teach us and empower us to do the rest in whatever way we feel comfortable. I wish they would sit down with us and listen to us, and really understand how we feel about all of this. (After all, as women shoving down hormones on a regular basis, I'm sure we ALL have a LOT of feelings that could be listened to!) Instead, my RE made me feel like he doesn't see me as anything more than a piece of cattle to be inseminated, dollar signs to be pocketed, an annoyance that he has to deal with in order to have his fancy car and huge house. Yet I am a human being with needs, desires, and beliefs all my own. I just can't express how disrespected he made me feel. I almost feel ashamed? dirty? I don't know. Though I know it was totally non-sexual, I let this man put an ultrasound wand in me god knows how many times, and I just feel so... I don't know. People talk about "birth rape", is there something along the lines of "IF rape"? I mean, I know it is not actual rape or anything. But I feel so, I don't know. Just GROSS.

I think I may need to get a counselor to talk through all of this with. I was raped multiple times when I was younger, and the way in which the doctor treated me is, I think, kind of triggering some of that trauma to become fresh in my mind. I'm really having trouble dealing with it.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hey ladies. How is everyone doing?? Things have been really quiet around here lately. I'm feeling tons better, though I am still VERY upset at my old RE! Oh well, going to make some calls today and hopefully get in with that other doctor I was telling ya'll about.

Anyway! Yesterday (IUI day 1) ended up being an ICI day as DH couldn't get the cath in but a couple centimeters. I don't know if any sperm actually made it to my uterus. There was a spot in my cervix that seemed like it was completely closed and the swimmers just kept coming out.

Today same thing happened, but after half of the swimmers refused to go in, I cut the catheter in half, angled the tip, and told DH just to position for me because I was doing it myself!! The modifications gave me enough leverage and a small enough tip that I finally was able to get the catheter all the way in, so IUI success! 

So in the end we had:

ICI at trigger +26 hours: 320 million swimmers total with 50% motility after 3 days abstinence. (Woot!!!)
Half & Half ICI/IUI at trigger +49 hours: 90 million swimmers total with 50% motility. (Wow that's a drop!)

I guess with the actual IUI bit, we probably had 45 million with 50% motility. Good enough for me!!! :happydance:

I've been having twinges in my left ovary for two whole days, so I have no idea when ovulation happened or will happen. I missed a day of temping due to having to be up way before my temp time, so my hart is a pain to try to figure out.

Hope all you ladies are doing well! Any updates?


----------



## Natashaa1

Good luck pink, I really hope it works for you


----------



## MrsChaffin

Pink - Oh. My. Gosh. I was infuriated just reading all of that!!! Unbelievable... He's probably immensely rich and had no problem conceiving like, 10 kids.. Screw him, and his petty little nurse. Glad you finally found someone with a freaking soul to help you and your hubby out :hugs: Let us know how this cycle turns out, I'm so hopeful for you!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Thanks ladies. It means so much to have ya'll to talk to! Imagine me posting a rant like that on Facebook. :rofl: 

Oh, and yes. I am sure he is filthy rich. DH and I added it up and including IVF, IUI, and all the rest, the clinic has to be pulling in a bare minimum of 3.5+ MILLION a YEAR! (And that is the lowest possible amount, it could easily be twice that.) Sickening! 

Anyway! Any updates to share? I'd love to hear how you girls are doing!


----------



## MrsChaffin

Well I was having a fairly crappy cycle up until about a week ago. My OB said my progesterone came back at .2 so she said I didn't O and prescribed me another round of Letrozole (she upped it from 5mg to 7.5mg) and said call me when your next cycle starts. Well about 5 days ago, my temp takes a pretty big jump and I spotted (literally one small spot on toilet tissue) and I had intense cramping on my left side for about an hour- then the next morning I woke up and my BBs hurt (which only happens after I O); so I think we were just expecting O too early! Thank god DH and I have been dtd every other day even after we thought I O'd... And to add icing to the cake, DHs SA came back and he's a stud! He passed with flying colors!! He had some issue when he was a kid that his dr told him may affect his ability to have kids as an adult, but it's apparently almost gone! Definitely needed some good news, now I just hope this surprise O results in a surprise BFP!


----------



## sugarpi24

Yayyy mschaffin!! :) 

I had my u/s today (Monday) and I have [email protected] [email protected] on my right side and [email protected] on my left side...so I'm doing injectables for two more days...and then Wednesday morning ill be doing my u/s...to check everything...they are hoping that not all of them mature...but 1-3 of them...if they all mature we might have to cancel the cycle cuz they don't want me to have tooooooo many babies :/


----------



## pinksprinkles

MrsChaffin- Oh that's great! And good timing to boot. I guess I'm joining you in the TWW. :flow: I hope we both get some beautiful BFP's this month. When will you we testing? Valentines Day?

sugarpi24- Hey hun. Those sound like some good follies you got there. I think you'll be fine. The two at 10mm will probably give up and go away and that will just leave you with 1-3 of the bigger ones. I'll be thinking good thoughts for ya girl!


----------



## karenh

Natashaa1: I hope your last IUI works and you dont have to move onto IVF.

Pinksprinkles: Good for you for standing up for yourself. I am so sorry you had to go through all of that. I cant believe the DR would treat you like that. I really hope this IUI works and you can go back and shove your pregnant belly in their faces. Sorry, that just made me so mad for you. I think talking to someone would be a big help. I hope you are able to find some healing. We are here for you.
I am glad that your inseminations went well. Good luck in these next two weeks.

MrsChaffin: Yay for ovulating! I hope you caught that egg! Good luck!

Sugarpi: Good luck tomorrow. If the cancel your IUI and tell you not to BD will you anyway?

AFM: Friday I had a beta, and when the nurse called she said, So you hcg went down, it is now at 246.6. Ladies, it was at 247. That is not a big drop. I was like, are you kidding me? Anyway, she was freaking out because they wanted to see me in the office yesterday, but I was out of town Sat, Sun, and Mon so I told her I could come in today. She said I am still at risk for a tubal rupture and that if I go it would be against medical advice. I said ok. I went, had no problems, and do not regret it one bit. I have another beta this afternoon. We will see how this one goes. I hope you all have a great day today.


----------



## sugarpi24

We aren't doing IUI this cycle...since my insurance only covers 6 a lifetime...trying to spread them out just incase we don't get pregnant soon...idk if we still will bd or not if they tell us not too...probably not cuz we don't really want multiples...


----------



## MrsChaffin

Pink - I am going to try and wait until the day before valentines day, I doubt I'll make it but I would love to know before hand so I can do something cute for DH on Valentines day :) I am so hoping.. When are you testing??

Sugar - I hope only 1 or 2 mature! Good luck ;)

Karen - man that sucks.. Is there anything else they can do besides the mexo. that will help?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Pinksprinkles: I'm sorry you had to go through everything. It's so frustrating to have to deal with dumb people on top of all our fertility stuff. I'm glad you got it all figured out though and hopefully there's a bfp on its way! Best of luck!

Mrschaffin: :happydance: for actually ov'ing!! It's so disappointing when you have help and still don't O but I'm glad it all turned around for you. Is this your first round on Femara? I did one for my IUI and didn't have as many side effects. Fx'd for you. PS I love your avatar

Sugarpi24: best of luck with your medicated cycle. I really hope you get your BFP in a few weeks! That's awesome that you have insurance to cover at least some of them. I do know though that my SIL got pregnant both times on her second cycle with IUI. 

Karenh: I hope it was some fluke thing and that your new beta shoots through the roof. I have everything crossed for you.

AFM: I kinda feel like I'm intruding...but I'm not actively doing anything for PCOS right now. I couldn't handle the metformin. I have my pre-op this thursday and then my surgery on valentines day since we all suspect I have endo. I think hubs and I have decided to do IUI after the surgery pending the outcome of surgery.


----------



## sugarpi24

That's gdane! :) I'm going to talk to the nurse and see what they say...


----------



## pinksprinkles

*karenh*- Thanks, Karen. I really appreciate that. :hugs: Do they know what's causing the hCG issue or where the hCG is coming from??? I'm really confused. I really hope they sort everything out soon!

*sugarpi24*- With no other issues besides anovulation and with 2-3 eggs, you have a 35% chance of getting pregnant with one baby and you only have a 3.5% chance of twins. Triplets is so low it doesn't even count. I think as long as you have 5 eggs or less, it's probably safe to BD. You should be able to ask your doctor for what the stats are for how many eggs you have. 

*MrsChaffin*- Aw, a Valentine's BFP would be awesome! I was going to start testing on Valentine's Day but my temp was low again today. So I'm not sure what is going on. 

*GdaneMom4now*- Thanks hun. :flow: Did you try extended release Metformin? I can't take regular Metformin because it makes me very ill, but the extended release I'm fine with. If you haven't checked it out yet, you may want to look into it. I hope everything turns out well with your surgery!

*AFM*- So, I triggered on Saturday, but my temp was _still _low this morning, so DH and I did _another_ IUI today. We are going to have to get some different catheters for next months because these ones don't work well. The catheter today broke, and we ended up losing a third of the sperm. (Insert expletives here.) Hopefully our new doctor will get the good catheters for us, and if not, we'll ask the midwife. Today's count was pretty low, after three days in a row, so there wasn't a lot anyway. Total pre-wash count was 44 million at 50% motility, so we probably only got about 10 million motile sperm all the way into my uterus. I think that is the lowest they say you should go with IUI, but it's still in the okay range. If my temp doesn't go up tomorrow, I'm not sure what we're going to do. How could a trigger possibly fail??? Oh! And after the trigger I had +OPK on Saturday and Sunday, but -OPK on Monday, but then today I got my strongest +OPK ever. Whaaaat??? *Does anyone have any thoughts on this???* I still can't believe how low DH's sperm count gets after three days in a row!!!


----------



## sugarpi24

They said if I have more than 3 they would most likely cancel it :( but I posted this on another thread thinking I was on this one...lol Karen I think hubby and I still might bd even if they cancel the cycle...I would hate to waste a cycle....but I'm hoping for not twins or triplets! Hubby and I discussed what we would do if that happened with rooms and that would would probably be freaked and faint or something thinking about the money :/ I know we would make it work...like if we have one...we aren't rich...but we will do our darnedest to make sure the baby is taken care of! :)but its scary!!! :/


----------



## pinksprinkles

I don't know how you personally feel about it, and if you are very against it, I truly apologize for bringing it up- but if you get more implanted eggs than would be safe to carry or more than you feel you are comfortable with, they can terminate a single embryo or two without hurting the rest of them. If your spiritual beliefs would allow it, it can make it safer for the development of the rest. Again, I hate even bringing it up at all, and I really apologize to anyone who might be upset by the topic, but it was a discussion DH and I were told we had to have with our RE before we were even allowed to become patients! I still don't know if I could ever bring myself to do it.


----------



## sugarpi24

I don't think I could bring myself to do that :( I'm sure I'm to high risk to have multiples since I have a thyroid condition...and I'm overweight....but idk...I'm sure ppl have done it...if it happens to us...then I guess it happens right :) ill see what tomorrow brings if we even have to make a decision...


----------



## pinksprinkles

I hope tomorrow goes great and that you have just a couple big, beautiful follies all ready to release happy eggies!! :happydance:


----------



## sugarpi24

I hope so too! Thanks pink :) I hope your cycle works out for you!! Sounds like you know what your doing!! :) btw on the opk thing...I talked to my nurse about using them and with PCOS we can get false positives and negatives I think...so unfortantely that could be it :(do you have a test date yet?


----------



## pinksprinkles

I'm going to wait to decide on test date once my temp rises. It was going to be Valentine's Day, but that is going to be too early. 

I still can't believe the trigger may have actually failed! In the past when I had a 20mm follicle and no trigger, I O'd 4 and a half days later, which, based on my 20mm follicle last Friday morning would be tonight. So maybe the trigger failed and now my body is O'ing by itself? I really hope so. I mean, not that I hope the trigger failed, but that I do O at some point. This is totally crazy. With the trigger, my temp should have been high today. :shrug:


----------



## karenh

sugarpi24 said:


> I hope so too! Thanks pink :) I hope your cycle works out for you!! Sounds like you know what your doing!! :) btw on the opk thing...I talked to my nurse about using them and with PCOS we can get false positives and negatives I think...so unfortantely that could be it :(do you have a test date yet?

The trigger also throws off the results because of the hormones in it. My dr told me not to test after the trigger. Good luck Pink.


----------



## karenh

So it apperes that the methotrexate is dispelling the ectopic pregnancy. I am not back to zero yet, but I am going down. Also, no bleeding yet. After I reach zero I will be on birthcontrol until at least April per doctors orders. Looks like no 2013 baby for us.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Aw, Karen. :hugs: That is crappy news. :( Do you think you will continue with IUI's? Or will you maybe try your hand at IVF next? I'm really sorry this is taking so long to resolve. I'm keeping you in my thoughts, hun. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

AMF- Looks like the trigger did fail but that my body was able to O naturally anyway. Thank goodness! My temp is finally up now, so that's good. Hoping for good news in a couple weeks!


----------



## Ap0107

Hi Everyone,

I hope it's not too late to join. I was wondering if anyone here has a luteal phase defect and PCOS? Is it implied that if you have PCOS you have a LPD? I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 15 and only recently noticed on my charts that my lp is 8 days. Been waiting 6 months to see a specialist and still have until March 27th to wait. Is there any advice someone can give me? I'm starting to feel like it's hopeless.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Ap0107- I don't have any advice on luteal phase defects and haven't heard about them being specifically tied to PCOS, though with how PCOS can mess up your hormones I guess it is possible. My luteal phase keeps getting longer as my PCOS gets worse. It used to be 13 days and over the last year it has gotten up to 17 days. Maddening as there is less than 1% chance of getting a healthy BFP after gett a BFN on day 14. So I spend a few days each cycle unable to do anything and feeling massively depressed. Oh PCOS, how I despise you!

There are herbal supplements that can help increase progesterone during the luteal phase and I've heard that B vitamins help as well, but honestly, I would wait until you have had a chance to talk to a doctor. I tried to self-medicate with herbs last year and ended up stopping ovulating. (3 months of herbs = 8-9 months of no O! Worst. Thing. Ever.)


----------



## karenh

pinksprinkles said:


> Aw, Karen. :hugs: That is crappy news. :( Do you think you will continue with IUI's? Or will you maybe try your hand at IVF next? I'm really sorry this is taking so long to resolve. I'm keeping you in my thoughts, hun. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> AMF- Looks like the trigger did fail but that my body was able to O naturally anyway. Thank goodness! My temp is finally up now, so that's good. Hoping for good news in a couple weeks!

Thanks, we are going to try more iuis since this one technicly worked, just implanted in the wrong spot for some reason. That is what the doc suggested that and we agree. We are really hoping we don't have to go to IVF.


----------



## karenh

Ap0107 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I hope it's not too late to join. I was wondering if anyone here has a luteal phase defect and PCOS? Is it implied that if you have PCOS you have a LPD? I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 15 and only recently noticed on my charts that my lp is 8 days. Been waiting 6 months to see a specialist and still have until March 27th to wait. Is there any advice someone can give me? I'm starting to feel like it's hopeless.

Welcome to the group. I know Clomid can help with Luteal Phase Defect, but your doc would need to prescribe it. Can you look into seeing a natural path before you dr appointment?


----------



## Ap0107

karenh said:


> Ap0107 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I hope it's not too late to join. I was wondering if anyone here has a luteal phase defect and PCOS? Is it implied that if you have PCOS you have a LPD? I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 15 and only recently noticed on my charts that my lp is 8 days. Been waiting 6 months to see a specialist and still have until March 27th to wait. Is there any advice someone can give me? I'm starting to feel like it's hopeless.
> 
> Welcome to the group. I know Clomid can help with Luteal Phase Defect, but your doc would need to prescribe it. Can you look into seeing a natural path before you dr appointment?Click to expand...

I've considered seeing a naturalpath but my husband thinks they're hokey and it isn't something that we can agree on right now. I've been trying to lose a little bit of weight before we go see the specialist and I'm hoping that will help with some of this. I'm already 10lbs down! From what I've read so far I don't think that weight has any bearing on lpd's but losing some can't hurt!


----------



## karenh

Ap0107 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ap0107 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I hope it's not too late to join. I was wondering if anyone here has a luteal phase defect and PCOS? Is it implied that if you have PCOS you have a LPD? I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 15 and only recently noticed on my charts that my lp is 8 days. Been waiting 6 months to see a specialist and still have until March 27th to wait. Is there any advice someone can give me? I'm starting to feel like it's hopeless.
> 
> Welcome to the group. I know Clomid can help with Luteal Phase Defect, but your doc would need to prescribe it. Can you look into seeing a natural path before you dr appointment?Click to expand...
> 
> I've considered seeing a naturalpath but my husband thinks they're hokey and it isn't something that we can agree on right now. I've been trying to lose a little bit of weight before we go see the specialist and I'm hoping that will help with some of this. I'm already 10lbs down! From what I've read so far I don't think that weight has any bearing on lpd's but losing some can't hurt!Click to expand...

Congrats on the 10lbs! DH and I are the same way with the naturalpath so I haven't seen one either, I have friends who do though and love it. Good luck.


----------



## pvsmith12

*Hey ladies. Sorry, once again, for being MIA. I have just been so disinterested in life in general lately. My job has been going terribly, I have been super stressed out for the past month - eye twitches, mood swings, broken sleep... the whole 9 yards. As a result I haven't been on here much, although I do miss you guys! 

If you want you can PM me and we can do an e-mail swap - I check that faithfully everyday, so we can still stay in touch when I go on Hiatus from BnB. *


----------



## pinksprinkles

pvsmith12- Hey hunny! Good to see you back, even if only for a moment. I'm sorry your feeling so down. I've been getting the same way pretty regularly ever since I started on fertility meds. I'll shoot you a message with my contact info.


----------



## MrsChaffin

Hey ladies! Long time no talk :) it's been a rough week for me.. I lost my job on Thursday so I've been really stressed out.. DH doesn't make a ton of $ so were worried about our house payments. But I think we'll be ok if I find something else soon. In other news, I'm 10dpo and I tested today... Bfn :( hopefully its just too early, right? I'm so tired of bad news!

Hope you all are getting by :hugs:


----------



## pinksprinkles

:hugs: So sorry about the job situation, hun. :hugs: I really hope you find an awesome new job asap.

As far as BFN's, 10 day is still sooo early. BFP's generally begin to fade in between 9-14dpo, so stop worrying! (Okay, I know that's too much to ask!) You're nowhere near out yet.


----------



## MrsChaffin

Thanks for the reassurance :) how are you doing in your TWW?


----------



## karenh

Sorry you guys are having such a rough week. Goodness, you don't need all that on top of TTC. Good luck these next few days!


----------



## Natashaa1

Good luck MrsC with the job hunt, try to stay positive I do like to try and believe that everything happens for a reason so fingers crossed you'll find a job you love. How's everyone else doing? We've almost finished our kitchen extension and should have a fully operational kitchen by the end of the week yippee!! We have been kitchenless since the new year. I'm waiting to O but we've having a month off this month. I've schedule an acupunction appointment ahead of starting our second iui round. This will be our last attempt before moving onto ivf!!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Sooo... pics of your new kitchen? :winkwink:

AFM- Today is 6/7 dpo and I have the one symptom that I know isn't related to progesterone for me- cramps. I never symptom spot because I know that all those "early symptoms" are nothing but a response to normal progesterone, but never in my life have I had cramps during the TWW, and I can't think of any way progesterone could cause it. So I am going to believe that this is definitely implantation and that IUI's really ARE the answer we've been looking for. I know the chemical pregnancy stats, so I'm not getting my hopes up this early on, but I do feel like DH and I made a good decision doing the IUI's. Very happy. Even if I don't get a full on pregnancy from this (like I said, I know the early miscarriage rates), I am happy to know that IUI is the way to go for us. Woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## MrsChaffin

Natasha- cant wait to see pics of your kitchen ;)

Pink - I hope this was your cycle! And if not, at least you know IUI works for you!!

Karen - any news on your beta levels yet?

AFM - I got my "cd21" b/w back, and ovulation was confirmed with a progesterone level of 8.3! I don't think it was a "strong" O, but at least I O'd at all! I'm so excited. I'm 12dpo, got a bfn this morning... AF is supposed to be here tomorrow but I'm crossing my fingers she won't show. Do you ladies have any experience with the Wondfo hpts? Those are the ICs I'm testing with - should I be using frers? They are just so stinking expensive...

Hope you all are having a good Tuesday :)


----------



## karenh

Natashaa1: Yay for your kitchen almost being done, that is so exciting! I hope this IUI works for you and you dont have to go through IVF. Enjoy your month off in the mean time.

Pinksprinkles: I am glad you are feeling so good about your decision I really hope you get your BFP.

MrsChaffin: I hope AF stays away for you

AFM: Beta is down to 33.66. I was hoping to be over with as is seems AF should be here any day, but I have another test in a week. Hopefully that will be the last. : )


----------



## MrsChaffin

Well, AF decided to string me along by showing up two days late :( I got so excited even though I was getting bfns. Oh well, it's sad but I'm past the point of being super upset about it since it happens every month... This will be going in to our twelfth month of TTC; I never thought we'd have to try so hard for so long. But, I've got my prescription at a higher dose and I'll be starting a day sooner this cycle so here's to hoping for a November baby!

Hope you all are doing well, Karen when is your *hopefully* last beta? Do you even need one if AF shows?


----------



## TTCabundle

Hi everyone :wave:
Could I join you? Me and OH have been LTTTC#1 for 2 and a half years. I was diagnosed with PCOS but without cysts.
We recently got a BFP but found out we lost the pregnancy 3 days ago at my 12 week scan, so now we are back to square one! :( 
x


----------



## pinksprinkles

*MrsChaffin*- Aw, hunny. I'm sorry. :hugs: I know what you mean about getting strung along. When I started taking fertility meds, my LP got extended by two days. Needless to say, I really thought it might be happening. Not. I have a feeling I'm not going to be getting any good news this cycle, so here's to the two of us making next cycle awesome and productive! <3

*TTCabundle*- So sorry for your loss! I can't imagine how hard that must be. Of course you are welcome to join. Come right in. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

*karenh*- I really hope you get that good news next week. What day do you go in for your next test?

*AFM*- I have come to the conclusion I'm out this cycle. I still feel great about our decision this month, but I just have this very intuitive feeling that this just isn't our month.


----------



## karenh

MrsChaffin: Sorry AF showed up. I hope this new dose is just what you need.

TTCabundle: Welcome to the group! I am sorry you have to join us. I am so sorry for your loss. I know how devastating that is. I got my BFP Jan 2 but it was ectopic so now I am waiting for my HCG to go back down after methotrexate. We are here for you.

Pink: Sorry you are feeling out. This process is so hard.

AFM: My next blood test is tomorrow. I am really hoping it will be down to zero. I have had some weird bleeding so I am hoping that is a good sign. Either way we cant try again until April due to the Methotrexate anyway. I just want to be done with the tests and get to my little mandatory break.


----------



## MrsChaffin

TTC - welcome! I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: any updates for this current cycle?

Pink - how are you? Has AF come yet, or have you tested??

Karen - anxious to know how your appointment went today :)

AFM - well I was able to get a much better job, I start on the 25th! Thanks for the support ladies :) I am on cd4 right now, day two of my letrozole. I'll be calling my dr later today to schedule a cd11 ultrasound. Fx'd this cycle is it!


----------



## pinksprinkles

*MrsChaffin*- Congrats on the new job! What will you be doing?

*karenh*- How did the blood draw go? Good news?

*AFM*- AF should be here soon. BFN on 14dpo with temperature falling. DH and I have decided to stop treatment for a while to let my body recuperate while we save up for IVF. I've been too sick the last few cycles to take any more meds for a couple months. I know I'm not going to O naturally, but I think I'm okay with that. If I do O, we will of course do another IUI, but I'm not going to stress on it. We've been working on getting our house ready to sell and we're in the final phases of getting it ready to be put on the market. I'm going to focus on that for now.


----------



## karenh

MrsChaffin: I am glad you found a job so fast! Good luck, I hope you love it. What will you be doing?

Pink: Sorry for your BFN. I hope focusing on getting your house ready to sell can help you find some repreive from all this TTC stress.

AFM: HCG went from 33.66 to 12.8. I was really not happy because I am just so tired of going in every week for a blood test, that I feel is really for no reason. Once we get down to 0 nothing will change. However, since it isn't down AGAIN I have to go back next Tuesday and shell out an unneccesary $81. Sorry guys, just in a really bad mood.


----------



## pinksprinkles

karenh- Vent away hun. I know this has got to be driving you crazy having to pay to get poked with needles every week. Percentage wise, that's a pretty good drop though, so I bet next week will be the last. When are you going to be able to get back to TTC again? Or do you have to wait until you get to 0 to even get a plan from your doc?


----------



## karenh

pinksprinkles said:


> karenh- Vent away hun. I know this has got to be driving you crazy having to pay to get poked with needles every week. Percentage wise, that's a pretty good drop though, so I bet next week will be the last. When are you going to be able to get back to TTC again? Or do you have to wait until you get to 0 to even get a plan from your doc?

So I know with the metho you have to wait at least two months from the shot to ttc again so they have told my we need to use condoms for now. I think once I am back down to zero we will get more detail. I think the dr wants to put me on the pill because he mentioned that in the middle of january when we all thought I would be at zero, but he hasn't mentioned it since and he changes from appointment to appointment a lot.

When dh and I started with the RE in August we decided, of cource because we didn't think it would take this long, that we would try three maybe four IUIs and then take a break until after our cruise in April. That would mean taking the first four months of the year off. As the third IUI in November didn't work we debated wether to do one in December or not, and also we were talking with the RE about moving to IVF if this one didn't work. We prayed about it and felt as though we should do the IUI but we weren't sure about IVF however we had forgotten about our break. Everything looked great. What would you know, we got pregnant. Well, since it was an ectopic we now are required to take the break we had originally planned. It has been three and a half weeks since I took the methotrexate. Technicly since it is taking so long for my numbers to come down, I think by the time they do I would only need to sit out one cycle. That would put us in the throw of things while we are on our cruise though I think, so we will probably wait until we get back to try again. In Jan when we saw out DR he said since this one technicle worked and I am responding well to the Femara then we should try 4 more IUIs before moving to IVF. This is all out of pocket so IVF is really not an option right now, so at least we have the option for IUIs still.

Gosh, sorry for that long story with to much detail, but there you have it.


----------



## MrsChaffin

Pink - I'm sorry for the bfn :( glad you have a project to keep your mind off of things.

Karen - I'm sorry your numbers aren't down to zero :( I hate getting poked, especially for no reason! When hubby and I went on our cruise in November, we took a break the month before and the month of. Just enjoy the stress free vacation is my recommendation - I needed it (as I'm sure you do :hugs:)!

AFM - I got hired by Ivars, I'll be the banquet and suites manager at Cheney Baseball Stadium! I start Monday. I'm a little nervous because its mug bigger than any job Ive ever had. It should be a good challenge and a nice distraction during our TWW ;) I am on cd6, day 4 of letrozole. Going in Wednesday for a follie ultrasound check, I so hope this is our cycle..


----------



## TTCabundle

Hey everyone :wave:
How are you all doing today? I'm so sick of waiting for my next "normal" cycle so we can try again, and it's only been a week and a half, arghh.


----------



## Natashaa1

Hey ladies how is everyone doing? Cd33 for me and patiently waiting for AF to show so we can start round 2 of IUI no signs yet and I totally took last month of no charting so no idea when she might show!!


----------



## pinksprinkles

I'm doing alright. DH and I have been working on fundraising the past week. $510 so far. Still a long way to go to $4600, but I'm feeling positive. <3

Natashaa1- Hope you've had a good month off, hun!


----------



## karenh

I am good, I have a cold so I am trying to get over that. My sis went off birth control this month so it is only a matter of time. Tuesday my HSD went down to 7.91. Pretty much just trying to live life. Our Vacation is in 33 days!


----------



## Natashaa1

Hi Karen hope you have a lovely holiday! I was looking at booking a holiday on Friday I think a break could be just what me and my DH need!!


----------



## Natashaa1

Hiya, AF showed with the worst cramping ever, it made me feel so sick I didn't know what to do!! But I've scheduled my 10 scan and so start the clomid tomorrow!! Fingers crossed this works but just in case were going to an open evening at a different clinic as the ivf success rates of where I'm being treated are poor so will ask to transfer if we have to have ivf.


----------



## karenh

Natashaa1 said:


> Hiya, AF showed with the worst cramping ever, it made me feel so sick I didn't know what to do!! But I've scheduled my 10 scan and so start the clomid tomorrow!! Fingers crossed this works but just in case were going to an open evening at a different clinic as the ivf success rates of where I'm being treated are poor so will ask to transfer if we have to have ivf.

Holidays are so worth it and an important part of this. I beleive we all need to take holidays to stay sane.

I hope this works and you won't have to worry about IVF.


----------



## MrsChaffin

Hi ladies :) hope everyone is doing well. Well I finally O'd at a fairly normal time in my cycle! Not ideal, but cd17 isn't as bad as last month (cd26!). I went in for an u/s on day 12 and she could only find one of my ovaries which had three follies all under 8mm, so I'm assuming it was the ovary she couldn't find that had the dominant follie. I'm happy that I did O because it was sounding like this was going to be another cycle like last month; but I'm also nervous because she said if we don't conceive this cycle she's going to send us to the Seattle fertility specialist... I really hope we did this month because I'm not sure I want to go any farther than this (medication)... All the IUI and IVF stuff just seems so intrusive and I feel like it would take all the intimacy out of making a baby.. But we'll see, I may change my story if this cycle doesn't work. We only bd'd on the two days before O and I feel like that's gonna cut our chances down. I sure hope not!


----------



## MandaC

Hello Girls

I am fairly new here just wondering if I can join.
My DH and I have been trying for almost a year for #3. I also have PCOS and was able to concieve my 2 daughters the 1st month on Fermera. I tried 8 months this time on it and nothing so we moved to IUI with injections. The first month was cancelled due to high LH levels so this month we were put on Puregon and a LH blocker. I finally got 1 follie 10mm on CD17 but went back CD19 and it hadnt changed. Has anyone had super slow growing follies before and can give me a little pep talk. I am feeling like this whole month is going to be a bust.
Thank you and look forward to chatting with you girls:)


----------



## Natashaa1

Hi and welcome Mandac! I'm just say at the clinic waiting for my CD10 scan to see if we're on track for our final IUI attempt! Trying accupunture this cycle so interested to see it it helps


----------



## karenh

Welcome Manda C! Sorry I am no help. I was on Clomid not monitored except progesterone level check and I never ovulated. Then I did Femara and responded really well. I hope you find something that works for you!


----------



## karenh

I am off to another blood test. Two weeks ago I was at 7.91. We will see where I am today.

I think I have decided I will do four more IUIs with Femara and then be done. If we don't have a baby then we will need to learn how to live without children. I don't know how DH feels about it though.


----------



## pinksprinkles

MandaC- Sorry about this month's follicle. :hugs: Whats the plan for next cycle? Are they inducing AF for you so you can move forward?

Natashaa1- How did the scan go?

karenh- Good luck with the blood draw, Karen. I hope your numbers are down. Are you not going to try IVF? 

AFM- Started a non-monitored round of Clomid today. I had the prescription for the beginning of the cycle, but decided to wait to take it until my lining had a chance to grow a bit. Lining being too thin was the main anti-conception issue from previous attempts with Clomid. Hopefully waiting until later will allow my lining to be thick enough for implantation.. Anyway, 150mg for 5 days. No u/s, so if no O, not sure what we'll do. And no trigger, so I don't if we'll do another IUI or not, unless O is super obvious. OPK's generally don't work well for me, so not sure what we'll do.


----------



## MandaC

pinksprinkles said:


> MandaC- Sorry about this month's follicle. :hugs: Whats the plan for next cycle? Are they inducing AF for you so you can move forward?
> 
> Natashaa1- How did the scan go?
> 
> karenh- Good luck with the blood draw, Karen. I hope your numbers are down. Are you not going to try IVF?
> 
> AFM- Started a non-monitored round of Clomid today. I had the prescription for the beginning of the cycle, but decided to wait to take it until my lining had a chance to grow a bit. Lining being too thin was the main anti-conception issue from previous attempts with Clomid. Hopefully waiting until later will allow my lining to be thick enough for implantation.. Anyway, 150mg for 5 days. No u/s, so if no O, not sure what we'll do. And no trigger, so I don't if we'll do another IUI or not, unless O is super obvious. OPK's generally don't work well for me, so not sure what we'ldo.

Iam taking a little break from the meds and waiting for AF. If I don't have it by the 27th my RE will induce it. He is also changing my protocol for the next cycle just to sure to work yet.


----------



## karenh

Pink: What days did you end up taking the Clomid? Femara doesnt thin the lining like Clomid does, maybe that would work for you. Good luck.

My RE was going to have me move to IVF if my fourth IUI didnt work, well since technically I got pregnant on my fourth IUI he wants to try four more. I am OK with that. If at the end of these next four I still dont have a baby that is when I think I will be done. Six and a half years is a long time to keep trying and holding out hope. I am just done with the emotional trauma of it all and am ready to try and learn to live happily with what God has given me: the best nephews in the world.

Mandy: I am sorry you are having so much trouble. What protocol is he going to have you on next cycle?

AFM: So my beta finally came back negative. Now I wait for AF and then call the RE. He wants me to come in sometime between CD6-11 and have a procedure done. I dont remember what it is, but he will check out my uterus for anything that would have caused the abnormalities on the HSG and to make sure everything looks OK after this pregnancy. Also my cruise is in 23 days!


----------



## MandaC

karenh said:


> Pink: What days did you end up taking the Clomid? Femara doesnt thin the lining like Clomid does, maybe that would work for you. Good luck.
> 
> My RE was going to have me move to IVF if my fourth IUI didnt work, well since technically I got pregnant on my fourth IUI he wants to try four more. I am OK with that. If at the end of these next four I still dont have a baby that is when I think I will be done. Six and a half years is a long time to keep trying and holding out hope. I am just done with the emotional trauma of it all and am ready to try and learn to live happily with what God has given me: the best nephews in the world.
> 
> Mandy: I am sorry you are having so much trouble. What protocol is he going to have you on next cycle?
> 
> AFM: So my beta finally came back negative. Now I wait for AF and then call the RE. He wants me to come in sometime between CD6-11 and have a procedure done. I dont remember what it is, but he will check out my uterus for anything that would have caused the abnormalities on the HSG and to make sure everything looks OK after this pregnancy. Also my cruise is in 23 days!

Hello:)

I have a meeting with my RE on the 27th to go over what to do next. Probably starting my meds off higher right from the start.


----------



## karenh

MandaC said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Pink: What days did you end up taking the Clomid? Femara doesnt thin the lining like Clomid does, maybe that would work for you. Good luck.
> 
> My RE was going to have me move to IVF if my fourth IUI didnt work, well since technically I got pregnant on my fourth IUI he wants to try four more. I am OK with that. If at the end of these next four I still dont have a baby that is when I think I will be done. Six and a half years is a long time to keep trying and holding out hope. I am just done with the emotional trauma of it all and am ready to try and learn to live happily with what God has given me: the best nephews in the world.
> 
> Mandy: I am sorry you are having so much trouble. What protocol is he going to have you on next cycle?
> 
> AFM: So my beta finally came back negative. Now I wait for AF and then call the RE. He wants me to come in sometime between CD6-11 and have a procedure done. I dont remember what it is, but he will check out my uterus for anything that would have caused the abnormalities on the HSG and to make sure everything looks OK after this pregnancy. Also my cruise is in 23 days!
> 
> Hello:)
> 
> I have a meeting with my RE on the 27th to go over what to do next. Probably starting my meds off higher right from the start.Click to expand...

That seems so far away. Good luck!


----------



## pinksprinkles

karenh- I've done both Clomid and Femara, and I agree, Femara is way better. I just didn't have a prescription for it left over and I did for Clomid, so I decided to go with what I could. I had a consult with an online GP today who is switching me over to Femara for the rest of the cycle. Very thankful to have found him!! Heading to the pharmacy now to pick up my meds.


----------



## MrsChaffin

Hi ladies, well guess what... I got my :bfp: this morning!!! I can't believe it! I'm going to call my Dr when the office opens and see if I can go get a blood test to confirm, and I'm going to tell DH when I get home from work. It hasn't really sunk in yet, we've been trying so long with so many negatives; but boy I am sure nervous now about it sticking. Fx'd!

Karen - where are you cruising to? I love cruising, I've only been once but can't wait to go again!


----------



## MandaC

Natashaa1 said:


> Hi and welcome Mandac! I'm just say at the clinic waiting for my CD10 scan to see if we're on track for our final IUI attempt! Trying accupunture this cycle so interested to see it it helps

I am starting Accupunture on Saturday too before AF shows up and we can start and new IUI cycle. iam also curious as too how it will work. My therapist said she has many couples go on to have healthy pregnancies. I am hoping it work:)


----------



## MandaC

MrsChaffin said:


> Hi ladies, well guess what... I got my :bfp: this morning!!! I can't believe it! I'm going to call my Dr when the office opens and see if I can go get a blood test to confirm, and I'm going to tell DH when I get home from work. It hasn't really sunk in yet, we've been trying so long with so many negatives; but boy I am sure nervous now about it sticking. Fx'd!

CONGRATS!!! So glad to see a BFP. I will keep my FX'd for you that the little bean sticks.:thumbup:


----------



## sugarpi24

Yayyy mrschaffin!!! That's awesome :)


----------



## pinksprinkles

MrsChaffin- BFP! BFP! BFP! Woohoooooooooo!

<3:bunny::headspin::dance::happydance::bunny::happydance::dance::headspin::bunny:<3

*CONGRATULTIONS!!
*

​


----------



## pinksprinkles

karenh- Don't know how I missed it but, congratulations on finally getting that negative beta! That's absolutely wonderful news. And I'm so happy to hear that your RE is going to look into those HSG results and see if he can figure out what is going on. About time! It sounds like you are finally getting back on track. Congrats, hun! <3 PS: Where are you cruising to?

MandaC- Good luck with the acupuncture. I've thought about doing it, but haven't tried it.


----------



## Natashaa1

Hiya, 

MrsChaffin - amazing news huge congrats 

Mandac - let me know how you find the acupunture I really enjoy it and think it defo helps with the stress.

Karen - glad to her your betas back down and hopefully they can figure out what happened time to stop any repeats. IUI is so much less invasive and it's great that you know it works for you. 

Pink - I would recommend giving acupunture a go. 

AFM scan on CD10 showed maybe 4 follicles but all small so I had to go back today CD12 today's scan showed only 1 follicle on left 15mm and 2 on right and 10mm each which is a bit small so prob won't mature. They always struggle to find my left ovary and it's in a shadow making measuring difficult and the scan uncomfortable :-( so now I pee on the opks till I get my positive and they'll do the iui that day. Fingers cross this works I ding the thought of ivf v. Scary but know we will try that if this doesn't work. If we have ivf we will be moving clinics as the success rates are poor where we are currently being treated. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## karenh

Pink: I am glad that you are getting the Femara. Are you going to be using an online doc from now on?

MrsChaffin: CONGRATZ! Yay for your positive! I think it is funny that you told us before your hubby. I thought about it, but I restrained and made sure DH was the first person I told. He would have killed me if I hadnt. I hope you have a h&h 9 months.

MandaC: Good luck with the acupuncture.

Natashaa1: Good luck maturing those follicles. I hope this works and you dont have to move onto IVF.

AFM: We are cruising to the Mexican Riviera. I cant wait! Still waiting on AF so I can schedule my SIS.


----------



## pinksprinkles

karenh- Ooooo! That sounds so fun. Ya'll are going to have a blast! The online doctor gave me enough Femara to last until at least the end of June, if not longer. That's about when we were planning on doing IVF if we're not yet PG, so no more doctors until then unless I don't O and need Provera/Progesterone. 

Natashaa1- One good follicle is all you need!


----------



## Natashaa1

Hi ladies got my positive opk this morning, clinic is closed Sunday so they'll to the iui tomorrow morning! Panicking a bit about missing the egg but hopefully we will be ok!!


----------



## MandaC

Natashaa1 said:


> Mandac - let me know how you find the acupunture I really enjoy it and think it defo helps with the stress.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend

Hey. I went Saturday for my first acupuncture and really enjoyed it. She has a good reputation for getting ppl prego to I am crossing my fingers:) I go back on Tuesday.


----------



## Natashaa1

MandaC said:


> Natashaa1 said:
> 
> 
> Mandac - let me know how you find the acupunture I really enjoy it and think it defo helps with the stress.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend
> 
> Hey. I went Saturday for my first acupuncture and really enjoyed it. She has a good reputation for getting ppl prego to I am crossing my fingers:) I go back on Tuesday.Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed it and fingers crossed it does the job and you get your BFP soon. I'm waiting for my phone call to see what time out iui will be!


----------



## MandaC

Natashaa1 said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natashaa1 said:
> 
> 
> Oh that's exciting!!! Keep us posted :)
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## karenh

Pink: That sounds so crazy to me that you have no monitoring until June and IVF. I know a others that so that too though. Good luck! What dosage do they have you on?

Natashaa1: Yikes! Sorry they were closed, did you BD just in case? I hope you catch that egg.

MandaC: I am glad you enjoyed your acupuncture! I may just have to look into it.

AFM: AF came Friday night/ Saturday morning. I called yesterday to get my appointment set up and see if I will get to be back on Femara this month. The stupid nurse couldnt find my file so she said to call back today. Ugh! If I am taking the Femara I have to start it today. Good thing I dont take it until bed time.

Getting AF was harder than I thought it would be. I knew there was no way I was pregnant, that was the whole point, but I think just the finality of it all set in and I have a rough weekend. I am really ready to move on and get my BFP that will result in my little one. We will see what the doc/nurse says today. They dont open for two more hours.


----------



## Natashaa1

Iui's all done, the clinics always closed on a Sunday so I knew if I surged on Sunday id have to wait till today. Was still having o pains so I think timing was ok and yes we bd just incase anyway  please work!!


----------



## karenh

Good, I am glad it went well. I hope this is it for you.

My SIS is scheduled for Monday at 3:15. The nurse said I can't start Femara this cycle, I have to wait until me next one. Bummed about that, but oh well. No pressure on our cruise I guess.


----------



## pinksprinkles

karenh- Do you O without meds at all? Or are they just going to give you some progesterone/provera in a few weeks? Did they say anything about the HSG results? My doctor said to just star with 7.5mg/day since that is what I took mid-cycle last cycle and that I can take a booster dose at CD12 since that has been necessary in the past. If I haven't O'd by ten days after the booster, I call in for provera and try again next cycle.

Natashaa1- Glad you got your IUI done. I'm keeping my FX'd for you. <3 The average time for a woman to O after her first +OPK is 36 hours, so it sounds like you timed things _perfectly_!

AFM- I'm awful sick again from the meds. Oh well. What can you do. I don't get why I have such terrible symptoms compared to other folks, but it is what it is. Been pretty much just laying in bed and trying to sleep through as much of this as I can. Today is CD10, so I'll be doing my booster Femara dose on Thursday. For the booster, I take a few days worth at once. Apparently research has shown that taking it all in one day does the exact same thing as taking it over several days, but it also makes sure the meds will be out of my system by the time I ovulate so that it doesn't affect a possible pregnancy.

I really want this to work, but I know the odds are stacked against us. I'm just glad to be doing something and it's reassuring to know that we'll be doing IVF soon. I'm going to try not to POAS this TWW, though I doubt I can stop myself, but I'd really like to be able to hold off on it. It's just upsetting getting tons of BFN's over and over.


----------



## karenh

I don't O without meds so I don't know what they are going to have me do. They haven't said. I will try and remember to ask my DR on Monday at me SIS.

That seems like a lot of Femara, I have never heard of a booster. Hopefully that will be just what you need!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Yeah, it definitely is more than most people have to take, hence why we're moving onto IVF sooner rather than later. It takes a LOT to make me O, and every month it takes more, so I'm spending more and more time really sick. I did two rounds of Femara last cycle and finally got one okay follicle, but even hCG wasn't enough to make me O. Finally did O naturally 80+ hours after trigger. Insurance refused to cover Follistim, and if we're going to be paying out of pocket for fertility meds, we may as well do IVF instead of IUI. A 10% chance each month isn't worth how crappy this is. 35-40% chance is. Not sure if I'm going to even do another medicated cycle before IVF if this one doesn't work, the last couple days have been absolutely awful. Just thankful that IVF is so much cheaper overseas.


----------



## karenh

Gosh, I am so sorry you have having such a rought time with it. Good luck this cycle, if it doesn't work I really hope you only have to do one round of IVF.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Thanks, hun. <3


----------



## Natashaa1

Hey ladies just thought I'd check in, how's everyone doing? TWW for me and we've have really deep snow this weekend!! It's meant to be spring, the weather is crazy! Blood test to check for o tomorrow. Hope everyone's having a nice weekend


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hey hun. Good luck w/tomorrow's progesterone test. :) When do you start POAS? Or are you going to wait until AF is due?

AFM- Not much new. We got a bunch of snow here, too. Thought we were done with it, but nope. 4 inches today, more last night, and more due Monday. Wish I could go out and play in it, but I'm still really, really sick. I know, I know, I'm starting to sound like a broken record, but that really is about it. I'm pretty sure this will be our last try before IVF. DH and I have been talking about it, and I've been talking to my mom a lot, and everyone is urging me to stop the meds for now- my mom because I'm so sick and DH because I'm so bitchy (and sick, but mainly because I can't seem to stop being a real jerk). At least if we don't get PG this cycle, I'll have IVF to look forward to. I've heard that the meds for it aren't as bad (well, except for the needles) so I'm hoping that goes better.

Oh! But I did manage to get out of the house today and run some errands. Got a bunch f stuff we needed for getting the house ready to sell. Things are really starting to come together. We're not going to make our April 1 deadline, but I think mid-April is looking really good. That's fine because the trees won't start getting leaves until at least then and the yard looks crappy until the leaves open up.


----------



## karenh

Natashaa1: Good luck with your blood test! Let us all know how it goes!

Pink: Good for you for being able to get out a little bit. I bet that was hard. I really hope the IVF meds are easier on you. You deserve a break from all this. Good luck!

AFM: I have my SIS today. I am a little nervous but not too bad. I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## pinksprinkles

karenh- Thanks hun. <3 How did the SIS go?


----------



## karenh

My SIS went well. It was a little painful, but I am really sensitive in my reproductive organs so that was to be expected. RE said everything looks normal. He put me on BCP starting last night even though it was CD10. He said my lining was still small so it should be ok. I will start my Femara April 19th, and I have my mid cycle U/S May 2nd. This means I will get my results 2-3 days after my birthday. It is so funny. It will be the same timing after my birthday as it was with DH and his birthday when we got our BFP. I hope that is a good sign. It is going to be a long two months though.


----------



## Natashaa1

Hey everyone, bloods came back and confirmed ovulation I'm 11dpiui today and my LP is 15 days I don't like to test early so I'll just wait and see if AF turns up. Broken up from work for the long Easter weekend and I'm feeling rubbish sore throat, cold and blocked ears bloody typical!! 

Pink- how you doing? So sorry the meds don't agree with you. We will be moving to ivf too next cycle if no BFP. 

Karen- fingers crossed the timing is a good sign


----------



## karenh

I really hope AF stays away for you!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hey ladies. :flow:

Natashaa1- Sorry you're feeling crappy, but glad you are a good chunk of the way through the TWW. How you feeling? 

karenh- I'm happy to hear that the SIS wasn't too bad, even if a bit painful. And wonderful news about the BC and starting Femara. It sounds like you are getting right back on track and that is awesome! I bet you are feeling so relieved at this point. 

AFM- I'm just sitting around hoping to O. Did my trigger yesterday, but turns out the hCG was total crap. It was hCG, I know that beccause I tested it before injecting it, but found out today the concentration was super weak. Nowhere near what I needed. It was supposed to be 10,000iu, but now way it was. I POAS this AM to test it as I always do after trigger, and normally get a DARK second line, but today I got a barely there line instead. So yep. No trigger for me. I just hope that the super weak trigger doesn't mess anything up. +OPK yesterday, but -OPK today, -OPK the day before yesterday. Not sure what to think. Usually I have two fulls days of +OPK. 

At this point I'm' just worried the weak trigger could cause issues with my body trying to O on its own. Temp is behaving oddly the last few days. Got a rise a couple days ago, but hasn't gone anywhere near as high as after O, and is kinda stalling out, so everything is just insanely confusing. If temp stays up where it is for the next week, I may go in for a progesterone check next Friday. I have a standing order, so I wouldn't have to get doctor approval. Have to wait and see. DH and I are continuing to BD every third day until we have some idea of what is going on. OB/Gyn refuses to give me an ultrasound which I really want, and it is making me SO MAD.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Okay, this is crazy, but from my chart, I think I O'd 5-6 days ago. No O pain, no EWCM (just watery), cervix never went soft, nothing to indicate O. But temp is definitely up, and though at first I thought it was just hot flashes, it has now been up since Wednesday and so it's got to be something more. Can't believe I may be waking up to day 7 of the TWW tomorrow. I'm still trying to believe I even O'd!! I think I'll go in to the lab on Tuesday for a progesterone check. I have a standing order for it from my OB/Gyn's office.


----------



## Natashaa1

I hope you did o and good luck


----------



## karenh

I agree, I hope you did O and that this is it!


----------



## Natashaa1

I'm 14dpiui my LP is 15 days and I'm in that horrible limbo where part of me wants to test, but scared incase it's a BFN. Scared to go to the loo incase I get a glimpse of AF! So just waiting it out but also making plans for if its a BFN! I'm going slightly crazy!


----------



## karenh

That is the worst! I hope AF stays away and you get a BFP. Good luck!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Thanks ladies!

GL, Natasha. I know that last day or two before AF is due are the worst. I'm thinking good thoughts for you today. <3


----------



## Natashaa1

So far so good and no AF, but too scared to test!! Lol


----------



## karenh

Yay! I know how you feel. I tested early, got a BFN and then refused to test again until I got AF or I had to go in for my blood test. That was when I got my BFP. Do you have a BETA scheduled? When will you test if you don't get AF?


----------



## pinksprinkles

Woohoo!Make sure to let us know when you do test! I know it's scary, but you can do it!!!


----------



## Natashaa1

Tested this morning BFN :-( so just waiting for AF to show up!! Rubbish


----------



## pinksprinkles

I'm so sorry hunny. :hugs: I really had my FX'd that this would be your cycle. <3


----------



## karenh

I am so sorry. It is frustrating when AF is late for no reason.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Flatline temps for five days and I've checked, my thermometer is not broken. It gives me different temps at different times of day. Weird. Anyone else have this happen before. I've had a flatline in the past, but never for more than 3-4 days.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/34e7df/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## pinksprinkles

CD 13/14 today and temp stayed down after dropping yesterday. Oh well.. I knew I was out but still decided to POAS to make sure, and yep, 100% BFN. (Please no one tell me that it could still happen this cycle. I know my body, and I know I'm out.) On the plus side, the house is almost done and we should have it listed in just a couple weeks! Woohoooo! And as soon as it sells, we'll be that much closer to IVF. We've raised $915 of the $4500 we need to raise to get IVF done, so we are well on our way.

I'd love to hear from all you ladies about how you're doing and where you're at right now, so please share an update if you have time. <3

Natasha- Are you headed to IVF now? Does your healthcare cover it or are you paying out of pocket? If you're not having it done for a few months, maybe we'll get to be IVF buddies! :flower: DH and I are hoping we will be able to have it done sometime this summer.


----------



## karenh

Pink sorry this cycle didn't work for you. That is so frustrating. It sounds like your house is coming along though! Wonderful! Also, you are doing so good on your fundraising. What are you doing?

AFM: Our cruise was fun. I am really glad to be home though. I do have to say I did not miss facebook AT ALL. I also tried really hard to not think about TTC or babies while on vacation. I did a pretty good job, but then had a few dreams about being pregnant. It was nice to take a short break though. I took my last BCP last night so I start Femara again this week. I cant believe it is time to try again. This morning it hit me that is would be 19 weeks and finding out my babies gender. That was hard. I am ready to move on and try to conceive again. I just dont know how much I have in me, for sure less than 6 months. We will see what the Lord has in store for us.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Thanks, hun! To raise money we've been running a straight up Donation Drive, selling some things on eBay, I opened an Etsy shop for some of the things I make (all natural bath products, cleaning supplies, etc), and sold off the baby things we purchased when we first started trying.

Congrats on getting back to TTC. I'm so glad you can start back up with Femara now. You have been so strong these last few months with everything that has been happening. And I know you are happy to be able to move forward. I feel really positively for you hun. I really think good things are heading your way.

DH and I have stopped TTC (well, besides BD'ing). We put he house on the market, For Sale By Owner, yesterday and we had our first potential buyer come out today. They loved the house and called back 20 minutes after they left to ask if they could come by with their realtor first thing in the morning. It sounded like they may makes an offer tomorrow! I hope so!!! Need to head to bed soon and try to get a little rest before they come over. Don't know how well that will work though; I'm all excited!! I just keep thinking: Wouldn't it be great if just one thing in my life could go really easily?


----------



## karenh

Sounds like you are doing all the right things. I don't think I could bare to sell my baby things yet. I love them too much.

That is so exciting about a possible buyer! I really hope that works out for you! Keep me updated!

Also, I was off on the day I start Femara. I said the 19th, but it is the 21st. No biggie. Just waiting until Sunday. I am excited, but also really nervous to get back on the wagon. It kinda feels like we are trying for the first time again.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Buyer made an offer today! Still a lot of negotiating to do, but they're definitely interested and hopefully this will work out quickly and as painlessly as possible. Their realtor is an idiot though, so I'm not sure how possible painless is, but hopefully they'll just accept our counter offer and we can be done with it. Their first offer was a complete mess, so DH is redoing all the contract forms. :dohh: The realtor came by this morning and he barely looked 24 years old. Oh well! Buyers even admitted they're only bringing him in on the deal because they said they'd feel bad if they didn't, as he's been with them for over a year while they've been searching. That being said, we don't have much of a choice about his presence. Annoying, because I think DH understands the paperwork better than this realtor.

I'm thinking good thoughts for your new start on Femara. I'm glad it feels like a new beginning for you! That just sounds so good. <3


----------



## karenh

Yay for your offer! That is wonderful! I hope it all goes as smoothly as possible and that it goes through. Do you already have a new place lined up?


----------



## pinksprinkles

We signed a contract today!!!!! And we're getting every penny we were asking for! Sweeeet!!!

As for moving: We are going to rent a place in Florida off of airbnb for a while so that we have time to finish saving up and planning for IVF. We're going to go to the Czech Republic for IVF, so quite a bit of planning is required and we're not going to even attempt to think that all out until after we've moved. We'll rent from airbnb for IVF housing as well, and again once we get back to the states. DH wants to find a new job since he no longer likes the company he works from home for, so after IVF, he's going to focus on that. After allllllll that happens, and we figure out where Aaron will be working, we'll be going house hunting if we have any money left. If not, we may have to rent a place for a year while we save up for a down payment.


----------



## karenh

pinksprinkles said:


> We signed a contract today!!!!! And we're getting every penny we were asking for! Sweeeet!!!
> 
> As for moving: We are going to rent a place in Florida off of airbnb for a while so that we have time to finish saving up and planning for IVF. We're going to go to the Czech Republic for IVF, so quite a bit of planning is required and we're not going to even attempt to think that all out until after we've moved. We'll rent from airbnb for IVF housing as well, and again once we get back to the states. DH wants to find a new job since he no longer likes the company he works from home for, so after IVF, he's going to focus on that. After allllllll that happens, and we figure out where Aaron will be working, we'll be going house hunting if we have any money left. If not, we may have to rent a place for a year while we save up for a down payment.

Congratulations! That was so fast! What is airbnb? I hope Aaron is able to find a job he likes after you IVF.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Airbnb.com is a website where people can list their property or a room in there home for short term rental. It's generally a lot cheaper than a hotel. :) 

So is Sunday your first day of this round of Femara? I'm excited that you're getting back to TTC. How are you feeling?

AFM: I've decided recently to stop taking metformin. I quit it last weekend and am now doing myo-inositol, d-chiro-inositol, probiotics, and apple cider vinegar. All natural and OTC PCOS treatments. The blend of the two inositols has had really good results in research studies (better than Metformin), so it seems a good step. DH and I are going to see how that goes. In most studies, 75% of women with PCOS got their cycles back within three months. There is so much research out there on it, I really encourage everyone who has PCOS to look into it. The combination improves insulin response, weight, mood, SLEEP (sleeping better this week than I have in 15 years), egg quality, ovulation, reproductive health, and a bunch of other stuff. Seriously, everyone should do some research on this one!

I've been feeling simply amazing this week. Haven't felt this good since I was a kid.


----------



## karenh

I am glad the new regimend is working well for you. I may have to look into it. 

AF is here, I started my 5th round of Femara Sunday. DH and I had a talk last night. He isnt sure if he can try any more. We are going to try and figure out what we are going to do. He is thinking maybe take a month of in between each month we try. I am not sure if I can handle one month Femara, one month BCO, back to Femara, then BCP. Personally, I hate the BCP, and I dont know if my body could handle the back and forth of the different hormones. Also, that means we are dragging out how long we are trying. My thoughts have been we do 4 more IUIs with Femara and then if we still arent pregnant then we are just done. That would mean in August either we are pregnant or we are learning how to live child free. This plan would push that all the way out to November. Obviously we still have more talking to do. We will see what the Lord has in store for us I guess.


----------



## Praying4bump

Hi ladies! Can I join? Congrats to ALL the BFP's! and I'm sorry about all the BFN's...I know how you feel. 

I was Dx with mild PCOS a couple weeks ago. They saw many cyst on my ovaries during an ultrasound and I then I was diagnosed with insulin resistance. They were surpirised because I don't have a weight issue, I've always had an issue with being underweight in the past, now my BMI is normal. 

I started on 500mg of Metformin last week and I have to increase it this week to 1,000mg a day. I was supposed to start letrozole this month with a trigger shot but my RE wanted to postpone that until we get everything regulated or until he is happy with my numbers. He also put me on synthroid for my thyroid. My number was a 2.8 which isn't bad but they like it to be under 2 when ttc or going through treatment. Last week I had to do a follow-up test for my prolactin levels. They were slightly higher then they would like it to be. Once they have the results they will call me and schedule an appointment to discuss. So we aren't starting treatment until May or June. 

Good luck ladies! I love seeing LTTCers get a beautiful BFP and have beautiful babies.


----------



## karenh

Welcome, you are free to join us. None of us have BFPs though.

I am on 1500 of met, I also have insuline resistance. I had a A1C recently and it was 6.5 so I have to go back fasting on wednesday and try again. I am worried. We will see how it goes though.


----------



## KelliGal

Hey ladies, Can I join? 

I got the dreaded "PCOS" diagnosis... ugh.. Kind of expected it because my sister has it too. 

I am taking a more natural approach to things, I have gone on Paleo and I take certain vitamins at certain times of the day. It has been helping me a ton! 
I actually did get preg but it turned out to be a chemical... Pretty sure the same thing is happening right now as I got a positive then it went to negative and now i've got some spotting/light bleeding. 
I also am happy to see AF because for a while there, I wasn't sure I would ever see her again! 

The weight has been slowly coming off, I haven't been exercising much either, but i've lost about 3 lbs and more importantly about 5 inches off my belly. :D!!

Im havent tried any Clomid or anything, I want to try Soy before I do Clomid...


----------



## karenh

KelliGal said:


> Hey ladies, Can I join?
> 
> I got the dreaded "PCOS" diagnosis... ugh.. Kind of expected it because my sister has it too.
> 
> I am taking a more natural approach to things, I have gone on Paleo and I take certain vitamins at certain times of the day. It has been helping me a ton!
> I actually did get preg but it turned out to be a chemical... Pretty sure the same thing is happening right now as I got a positive then it went to negative and now i've got some spotting/light bleeding.
> I also am happy to see AF because for a while there, I wasn't sure I would ever see her again!
> 
> The weight has been slowly coming off, I haven't been exercising much either, but i've lost about 3 lbs and more importantly about 5 inches off my belly. :D!!
> 
> Im havent tried any Clomid or anything, I want to try Soy before I do Clomid...

Welcome! I am glad the natural route seems to be working so far. I have heard of people trying soy. I don't know many though, so good luck! PS. I prefer Femara over Clomid like 100 times.


----------



## karenh

How is everyone doing? I am getting geared up for my follicle check on Thursday!


----------



## pvsmith12

Hey Ladies!! 

Sorry I have been MIA for so long, adjusting to new work hours and house maintenance is never fun! Haha. 

I left my original Obgyn and am now going to a more helpful Dr. In one appointment he did more for us than the old one did it 2 years! I have been diagnosed with hypothyroidsim... which could explain why the drugs weren't working. It makes me beyond mad that the other Dr did't diagnose me two years ago when it was discovered through my initial blood work.

Hope your follicle check goes well Karen, and so sorry to see about your ectopic pregnancy.


----------



## sugarpi24

starting Femera tonight and possibly doing the Gonal this cycle...found out we can do a mail in rebate for the money we spent on the injections saving us $110!!! which is awesome! I really hope it works! figured Gonal and the ovidrel might give us more follicles and give us more of a chance on catching one on our own!....doctors office is going to call me later to verify everything. Oh and U/s showed NO cysts! which I was quite surprised!


----------



## karenh

pvsmith12 said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA for so long, adjusting to new work hours and house maintenance is never fun! Haha.
> 
> I left my original Obgyn and am now going to a more helpful Dr. In one appointment he did more for us than the old one did it 2 years! I have been diagnosed with hypothyroidsim... which could explain why the drugs weren't working. It makes me beyond mad that the other Dr did't diagnose me two years ago when it was discovered through my initial blood work.
> 
> Hope your follicle check goes well Karen, and so sorry to see about your ectopic pregnancy.

Welcome back! I have been wondering how you are doing. I am so glad that you got a new doctor and that he is helping you so much! Now that you have identified the thyroid issue you should be able to take meds to manage it and tet on your way to a baby right?


----------



## karenh

sugarpi24 said:


> starting Femera tonight and possibly doing the Gonal this cycle...found out we can do a mail in rebate for the money we spent on the injections saving us $110!!! which is awesome! I really hope it works! figured Gonal and the ovidrel might give us more follicles and give us more of a chance on catching one on our own!....doctors office is going to call me later to verify everything. Oh and U/s showed NO cysts! which I was quite surprised!

Yay for no cycsts! That is awesome! Also, that is exciting about the rebate. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## Natashaa1

Hey everyone, I've also been MIA but still stalking we have our IVF appoint next Tuesday!! V. V. Scared about the whole process..... Nice to get an update from everyone. Karenh let is know how you get on tomorrow. We will be going for a scan and SA tomorrow.


----------



## karenh

Yikes! I can't beleive you appointment is here. That is really exciting though. Let me know how it goes tomorrow. I will definetly give an update!


----------



## KelliGal

This is so annoying. Spotting for the last 10 days.. it happened on CD 12 last month and again on CD 21(counting from the last spotting, which I don't know if was a real AF or not) I can't track anything, I don't know where in the cycle I am. The OPKS are ALWAYS dark. Im getting irritated!


----------



## karenh

KelliGal said:


> This is so annoying. Spotting for the last 10 days.. it happened on CD 12 last month and again on CD 21(counting from the last spotting, which I don't know if was a real AF or not) I can't track anything, I don't know where in the cycle I am. The OPKS are ALWAYS dark. Im getting irritated!

That is really frustrating. I am so sorry. Are you under the care of a doctor? I was having really weird bleeding and i didn't go in for months. By the time I did I needed surgery and the dr said another month and I would have had uterin cancer. PCOS can really screw with your body. I would suggest bringin it up to a doc, if nothing else they should be able to help regulate your cycles so it isn't confusing.


----------



## karenh

I am ovulating on my own with out the ovidrell trigger shot! I can't believe it! Now I am just waiting for the RE office to open so I can know what they want me to do. I have been waiting an hour and a half and I still have and hour and a half to go. I hate waiting. This is crazy, I am freeking out a little bit. Sorry.
 



Attached Files:







positive opk 5213 smaller.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Praying4bump

That's Awesome Karen!!


----------



## karenh

So my IUI will be tomorrow morning. They aren't sure if I should do my Ultrasound still or not. They are having me come in at my 3 pm appointment and we will decide then if I will do an unltrasound or just a blood draw to check for ovulation.


----------



## KelliGal

karenh said:


> KelliGal said:
> 
> 
> This is so annoying. Spotting for the last 10 days.. it happened on CD 12 last month and again on CD 21(counting from the last spotting, which I don't know if was a real AF or not) I can't track anything, I don't know where in the cycle I am. The OPKS are ALWAYS dark. Im getting irritated!
> 
> That is really frustrating. I am so sorry. Are you under the care of a doctor? I was having really weird bleeding and i didn't go in for months. By the time I did I needed surgery and the dr said another month and I would have had uterin cancer. PCOS can really screw with your body. I would suggest bringin it up to a doc, if nothing else they should be able to help regulate your cycles so it isn't confusing.Click to expand...

Oh geez, that scares me... No I'm not, any doc I've been to just tell me I've got really long crazy cycles and they can put me on bc (I was on it from age 15 to 21) no one will help me, the closest I've gotten is finding the PCOS but now it's up to me. 

I have been making changes to my diet and taking vitamins (after not having a period for 97 days) and so I'm hoping it is just clearing itself out..


----------



## karenh

KelliGal said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KelliGal said:
> 
> 
> This is so annoying. Spotting for the last 10 days.. it happened on CD 12 last month and again on CD 21(counting from the last spotting, which I don't know if was a real AF or not) I can't track anything, I don't know where in the cycle I am. The OPKS are ALWAYS dark. Im getting irritated!
> 
> That is really frustrating. I am so sorry. Are you under the care of a doctor? I was having really weird bleeding and i didn't go in for months. By the time I did I needed surgery and the dr said another month and I would have had uterin cancer. PCOS can really screw with your body. I would suggest bringin it up to a doc, if nothing else they should be able to help regulate your cycles so it isn't confusing.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh geez, that scares me... No I'm not, any doc I've been to just tell me I've got really long crazy cycles and they can put me on bc (I was on it from age 15 to 21) no one will help me, the closest I've gotten is finding the PCOS but now it's up to me.
> 
> I have been making changes to my diet and taking vitamins (after not having a period for 97 days) and so I'm hoping it is just clearing itself out..Click to expand...

I hope that can help you. Are you ttc? There are other meds other than BCP that can help. I hope you can find some answers soon.


----------



## karenh

I got my positive OPK early Thursday morning. I have my ultrasound 3 pm that afternoon and a blood LH done. I have a beautiful 22mm follicle and confirmed positive LH. My iui was Friday morning at 1015. Now just trying not so get my hopes up too high and bide my time until my BHCG on the 15th.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## KelliGal

karenh said:


> KelliGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KelliGal said:
> 
> 
> This is so annoying. Spotting for the last 10 days.. it happened on CD 12 last month and again on CD 21(counting from the last spotting, which I don't know if was a real AF or not) I can't track anything, I don't know where in the cycle I am. The OPKS are ALWAYS dark. Im getting irritated!
> 
> That is really frustrating. I am so sorry. Are you under the care of a doctor? I was having really weird bleeding and i didn't go in for months. By the time I did I needed surgery and the dr said another month and I would have had uterin cancer. PCOS can really screw with your body. I would suggest bringin it up to a doc, if nothing else they should be able to help regulate your cycles so it isn't confusing.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh geez, that scares me... No I'm not, any doc I've been to just tell me I've got really long crazy cycles and they can put me on bc (I was on it from age 15 to 21) no one will help me, the closest I've gotten is finding the PCOS but now it's up to me.
> 
> I have been making changes to my diet and taking vitamins (after not having a period for 97 days) and so I'm hoping it is just clearing itself out..Click to expand...
> 
> I hope that can help you. Are you ttc? There are other meds other than BCP that can help. I hope you can find some answers soon.Click to expand...

It seems to be, I've been working out too, and I know that can mess wth cycles so I am going to let it regulate. If it doesn't I will talk to a doctor, because I want Clomid anyways. Yes we have been TTC for 17 months now.


----------



## Mikihob

I got diagnosed with PCOS in 2007 when I was 19. I was tested for this because of annovulation, weight, hirsutism, long periods, etc. I started trying to conceive in March of 2012 and my OB/GYN immediately put me on Clomid. I did Clomid for six months, only ovulated two of the six. 

Afterwards, found out my husband has azoospermia. 

Even if we can get sperm from him, my PCOS means I don't have regular cycles so it's hard to do IUI and IVF with or without ICSI if I don't ovulate. Why does it have to be so hard?? :cry:

I had a positive ovulation test Feb 08, not period. March I ovulated around the same time, period March 25. Ovulated early April, no period. What?? GRRRRRR PCOS...GRRRRR.


----------



## karenh

KelliGal said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KelliGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KelliGal said:
> 
> 
> This is so annoying. Spotting for the last 10 days.. it happened on CD 12 last month and again on CD 21(counting from the last spotting, which I don't know if was a real AF or not) I can't track anything, I don't know where in the cycle I am. The OPKS are ALWAYS dark. Im getting irritated!
> 
> That is really frustrating. I am so sorry. Are you under the care of a doctor? I was having really weird bleeding and i didn't go in for months. By the time I did I needed surgery and the dr said another month and I would have had uterin cancer. PCOS can really screw with your body. I would suggest bringin it up to a doc, if nothing else they should be able to help regulate your cycles so it isn't confusing.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh geez, that scares me... No I'm not, any doc I've been to just tell me I've got really long crazy cycles and they can put me on bc (I was on it from age 15 to 21) no one will help me, the closest I've gotten is finding the PCOS but now it's up to me.
> 
> I have been making changes to my diet and taking vitamins (after not having a period for 97 days) and so I'm hoping it is just clearing itself out..Click to expand...
> 
> I hope that can help you. Are you ttc? There are other meds other than BCP that can help. I hope you can find some answers soon.Click to expand...
> 
> It seems to be, I've been working out too, and I know that can mess wth cycles so I am going to let it regulate. If it doesn't I will talk to a doctor, because I want Clomid anyways. Yes we have been TTC for 17 months now.Click to expand...

Then regulating your cycles is the main thing. That is why I went to my OB not my PCP. That is there area. My OB gave me three options, BCP if we want to regulate but prevent pregnancy, progesterone to ntnp, and clomid to ttc. I can't get mine to regulate without them. Good luck!


----------



## karenh

Mikihob said:


> I got diagnosed with PCOS in 2007 when I was 19. I was tested for this because of annovulation, weight, hirsutism, long periods, etc. I started trying to conceive in March of 2012 and my OB/GYN immediately put me on Clomid. I did Clomid for six months, only ovulated two of the six.
> 
> Afterwards, found out my husband has azoospermia.
> 
> Even if we can get sperm from him, my PCOS means I don't have regular cycles so it's hard to do IUI and IVF with or without ICSI if I don't ovulate. Why does it have to be so hard?? :cry:
> 
> I had a positive ovulation test Feb 08, not period. March I ovulated around the same time, period March 25. Ovulated early April, no period. What?? GRRRRRR PCOS...GRRRRR.

Yes it is really frustrating, and I am sorry that you have a double wammy. However, I am not sure how IVF with ICSI would be a problem on your end. They would give you injections to produce follicles and then meds to trigger the release and then retrieve the eggs so it by passes your natural ovilation process. Have you talked with an RE about that yet?


----------



## Mikihob

Hi karenH. We are currently looking at IUI or IVF. I totally forgot that the injections would bypass my normal ovulation. Silly me. Right now our biggest concern is the flight to Seattle for my DH's biopsy. We are hoping his SA this week shows sperm. ANY would be great! Otherwise it's the dreaded biopsy. 

We have come around to the idea of IVF and I recently learned what ICSI is. That sounds promising. Wishing it was time now. 

Thanks for the reminder about IVF!!


----------



## KelliGal

karenh said:


> KelliGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KelliGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KelliGal said:
> 
> 
> This is so annoying. Spotting for the last 10 days.. it happened on CD 12 last month and again on CD 21(counting from the last spotting, which I don't know if was a real AF or not) I can't track anything, I don't know where in the cycle I am. The OPKS are ALWAYS dark. Im getting irritated!
> 
> That is really frustrating. I am so sorry. Are you under the care of a doctor? I was having really weird bleeding and i didn't go in for months. By the time I did I needed surgery and the dr said another month and I would have had uterin cancer. PCOS can really screw with your body. I would suggest bringin it up to a doc, if nothing else they should be able to help regulate your cycles so it isn't confusing.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh geez, that scares me... No I'm not, any doc I've been to just tell me I've got really long crazy cycles and they can put me on bc (I was on it from age 15 to 21) no one will help me, the closest I've gotten is finding the PCOS but now it's up to me.
> 
> I have been making changes to my diet and taking vitamins (after not having a period for 97 days) and so I'm hoping it is just clearing itself out..Click to expand...
> 
> I hope that can help you. Are you ttc? There are other meds other than BCP that can help. I hope you can find some answers soon.Click to expand...
> 
> It seems to be, I've been working out too, and I know that can mess wth cycles so I am going to let it regulate. If it doesn't I will talk to a doctor, because I want Clomid anyways. Yes we have been TTC for 17 months now.Click to expand...
> 
> Then regulating your cycles is the main thing. That is why I went to my OB not my PCP. That is there area. My OB gave me three options, BCP if we want to regulate but prevent pregnancy, progesterone to ntnp, and clomid to ttc. I can't get mine to regulate without them. Good luck!Click to expand...

I have been using just the progesterone cream. I have heard really bad side effects from Clomid, and that makes me nervous!! LOL I am a scaredy cat I guess...


----------



## Mikihob

I used Clomid for six months and only had hot flashes. They sucked, but overall weren't bad at all. I never had night sweats or chills. I did have minor headaches, minor nausea (I get nausea with everything) and ovulation was painful because I never ovulate. It sounds bad, but it's actually quite bearable. I liked the fact that I knew when I would ovulate and could get ready for BDing. It makes life easier knowing when you will ovulate. 

I myself was a little scared, but got used to living with a fan. :wacko:


----------



## KelliGal

Mikihob said:


> I used Clomid for six months and only had hot flashes. They sucked, but overall weren't bad at all. I never had night sweats or chills. I did have minor headaches, minor nausea (I get nausea with everything) and ovulation was painful because I never ovulate. It sounds bad, but it's actually quite bearable. I liked the fact that I knew when I would ovulate and could get ready for BDing. It makes life easier knowing when you will ovulate.
> 
> I myself was a little scared, but got used to living with a fan. :wacko:

Oh that's good to know, it's already in the 80-90's where I live, so not thrilled about the hot flashes lol... I guess I should make an appt with my doctor!


----------



## karenh

KelliGal said:


> Mikihob said:
> 
> 
> I used Clomid for six months and only had hot flashes. They sucked, but overall weren't bad at all. I never had night sweats or chills. I did have minor headaches, minor nausea (I get nausea with everything) and ovulation was painful because I never ovulate. It sounds bad, but it's actually quite bearable. I liked the fact that I knew when I would ovulate and could get ready for BDing. It makes life easier knowing when you will ovulate.
> 
> I myself was a little scared, but got used to living with a fan. :wacko:
> 
> Oh that's good to know, it's already in the 80-90's where I live, so not thrilled about the hot flashes lol... I guess I should make an appt with my doctor!Click to expand...

Honestly, if your doctor suggests Clomid and not Femara I would ask about Femara. There are a lot less side effects. I prefer it 100 times over Clomid.


----------



## karenh

Mikihob said:


> Hi karenH. We are currently looking at IUI or IVF. I totally forgot that the injections would bypass my normal ovulation. Silly me. Right now our biggest concern is the flight to Seattle for my DH's biopsy. We are hoping his SA this week shows sperm. ANY would be great! Otherwise it's the dreaded biopsy.
> 
> We have come around to the idea of IVF and I recently learned what ICSI is. That sounds promising. Wishing it was time now.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder about IVF!!

Seattle! You should come to Portland and stay with us, save you on your hotel costs. : ) I hope that his SA come back with more hope. Good luck!


----------



## KelliGal

karenh said:


> KelliGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikihob said:
> 
> 
> I used Clomid for six months and only had hot flashes. They sucked, but overall weren't bad at all. I never had night sweats or chills. I did have minor headaches, minor nausea (I get nausea with everything) and ovulation was painful because I never ovulate. It sounds bad, but it's actually quite bearable. I liked the fact that I knew when I would ovulate and could get ready for BDing. It makes life easier knowing when you will ovulate.
> 
> I myself was a little scared, but got used to living with a fan. :wacko:
> 
> Oh that's good to know, it's already in the 80-90's where I live, so not thrilled about the hot flashes lol... I guess I should make an appt with my doctor!Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, if your doctor suggests Clomid and not Femara I would ask about Femara. There are a lot less side effects. I prefer it 100 times over Clomid.Click to expand...

So I finally got an appt scheduled! :happydance: June 14th is when I see him. Im so excited!!! 
Oh I have never heard of Femara.... is it supposed to do what Clomid does?
Also, how do you track this? do you BBT to watch for ovulation?


----------



## sugarpi24

Femera does what Clomid does....only most ppl don't have as many side effect on femera...like they did with Clomid. I never ovulated on Clomid...and my FS put me on Femera and it works like a charm! Plus im doing injections to get more follicles. So far this cycle I have [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] and [email protected] on my right side and on my left I have [email protected]!! so heres hoping!


----------



## Mikihob

KelliGal said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KelliGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikihob said:
> 
> 
> I used Clomid for six months and only had hot flashes. They sucked, but overall weren't bad at all. I never had night sweats or chills. I did have minor headaches, minor nausea (I get nausea with everything) and ovulation was painful because I never ovulate. It sounds bad, but it's actually quite bearable. I liked the fact that I knew when I would ovulate and could get ready for BDing. It makes life easier knowing when you will ovulate.
> 
> I myself was a little scared, but got used to living with a fan. :wacko:
> 
> Oh that's good to know, it's already in the 80-90's where I live, so not thrilled about the hot flashes lol... I guess I should make an appt with my doctor!Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, if your doctor suggests Clomid and not Femara I would ask about Femara. There are a lot less side effects. I prefer it 100 times over Clomid.Click to expand...
> 
> So I finally got an appt scheduled! :happydance: June 14th is when I see him. Im so excited!!!
> Oh I have never heard of Femara.... is it supposed to do what Clomid does?
> Also, how do you track this? do you BBT to watch for ovulation?Click to expand...

Yes, Famara does what Clomid does. PCOS women tend to become Clomid Resistant (I possibly am) and I have been told putting them on Femara works. I have an ovulation calculator website you can use. It asks for the date of the first pill of Clomid and then it tells you a five day period when you should ovulate. It was right every time for me. It also made me feel better to be able to see it and know I was actually ovulating. Plus, I saved OPK's not doing it every day for two weeks. https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator


----------



## KelliGal

Mikihob said:


> KelliGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KelliGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikihob said:
> 
> 
> I used Clomid for six months and only had hot flashes. They sucked, but overall weren't bad at all. I never had night sweats or chills. I did have minor headaches, minor nausea (I get nausea with everything) and ovulation was painful because I never ovulate. It sounds bad, but it's actually quite bearable. I liked the fact that I knew when I would ovulate and could get ready for BDing. It makes life easier knowing when you will ovulate.
> 
> I myself was a little scared, but got used to living with a fan. :wacko:
> 
> Oh that's good to know, it's already in the 80-90's where I live, so not thrilled about the hot flashes lol... I guess I should make an appt with my doctor!Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, if your doctor suggests Clomid and not Femara I would ask about Femara. There are a lot less side effects. I prefer it 100 times over Clomid.Click to expand...
> 
> So I finally got an appt scheduled! :happydance: June 14th is when I see him. Im so excited!!!
> Oh I have never heard of Femara.... is it supposed to do what Clomid does?
> Also, how do you track this? do you BBT to watch for ovulation?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Famara does what Clomid does. PCOS women tend to become Clomid Resistant (I possibly am) and I have been told putting them on Femara works. I have an ovulation calculator website you can use. It asks for the date of the first pill of Clomid and then it tells you a five day period when you should ovulate. It was right every time for me. It also made me feel better to be able to see it and know I was actually ovulating. Plus, I saved OPK's not doing it every day for two weeks. https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculatorClick to expand...

Oh wow, I guess I will have to talk with him about Femara as well, I didn't know about PCOS women having a hard time with it. 

This is all a tad overwhelming, I always thought I could just take it easy, not worry and it'd happen... but knowing that my sister had to take it as well makes me think I will. 

Thank you for that link!!! I will save that so I can use it for sure :) 

I love how helpful ya'll are, I really really appreciate it!!:thumbup:


----------



## crazy4baby09

I am new and just thought I would say hi, my DH and I have been trying to concieve for going 4yrs now 2yrs ago I was diagnosed with PCOS and insulin resistance. I take 1500mg metformin daily for the resistance. I had a chemical pregnancy in Jan 2010 then pretty much stopped having periods all together. I had to take provera to induce a period and continued to do so when my doctor started me on clomid. I took the clomid for 3 months on at each dose with no luck ovulating. then just took a break for awhile. I starting taking bee pollen and was able to have a period monthy for 6 months between 31-35days. After this my doctor said we could try clomid again, so she put me on 100mg did a 21 day progesterone with a level of 2.7, I asked her if she could check on day 25 since I have a longer than 28 day she cycle and she agreed. had 25 day progesterone checked last wed with a level of 13.2 confirmed ovulation:happydance: now I am playing the waiting game to see if AF or if I finally get a BFP.


----------



## KelliGal

crazy4baby09 said:


> I am new and just thought I would say hi, my DH and I have been trying to concieve for going 4yrs now 2yrs ago I was diagnosed with PCOS and insulin resistance. I take 1500mg metformin daily for the resistance. I had a chemical pregnancy in Jan 2010 then pretty much stopped having periods all together. I had to take provera to induce a period and continued to do so when my doctor started me on clomid. I took the clomid for 3 months on at each dose with no luck ovulating. then just took a break for awhile. I starting taking bee pollen and was able to have a period monthy for 6 months between 31-35days. After this my doctor said we could try clomid again, so she put me on 100mg did a 21 day progesterone with a level of 2.7, I asked her if she could check on day 25 since I have a longer than 28 day she cycle and she agreed. had 25 day progesterone checked last wed with a level of 13.2 confirmed ovulation:happydance: now I am playing the waiting game to see if AF or if I finally get a BFP.

Hi!!! Welcome :) may I ask, is bee pollen a natural way to start AF? I've never heard of that before so thought I'd ask..... Good luck with the tww!!!


----------



## karenh

KelliGal: Clomid and Femara are pretty much for the same thing when taken for infertility. However, they achieve the same result but get there differently. One tricks the brain and one tricks the ovary. I dont remember which is which. I also didnt ovulate at all on Clomid and had hot flashes, mood swings, nausea, headaches, ect it can also thin the lining. I wasnt being monitored so I dont know if it did that to me or not. With Femara it doesnt thin your lining, and I havent had hardly any side effects. Also, I have produced at least one mature follicle all five cycles I have taken it. It wouldnt hurt to ask your dr about it. Congratz on getting the appointment! That is exciting! I dont temp because I wake up a lot and could never get an accurate reading. However, I do OPK from CD9 until my ultrasound or I get a positive OPK.

Sugarpi24: wow! You have a nice number of follicles. I cant seem to get more than 2, only one this cycle. I have contemplated injectables, but it is hard to jump from hundreds of dollars a month to thousands of dollars a month. When is your IUI?

Crazy4baby09: Congrats on ovulating! That is so awesome! I know how that feels! And props for you for taking to your doctor about retesting! Good luck in your tww.


----------



## KelliGal

OMG I wonder if I am ovulating??? I have the sharpest pain in my right side (lower) and tons of CM... could this be it???


----------



## karenh

KelliGal said:


> OMG I wonder if I am ovulating??? I have the sharpest pain in my right side (lower) and tons of CM... could this be it???

It could be! Make sure to :sex: every night for like the next three nights and catch that egg!


----------



## KelliGal

I am hoping it isn't some mean trick. My stomach is killing me, and the cramp in the right side is sooo annoying! DH has been on my nerves lately LOL so I am hoping we can make up and get busy! LOL


----------



## MrsG30

ladies

hope someone cann help/advise?
I was diagnose with pcos in Jan and been taking 1500g met since, feb and march AF turned up but its been missing 60+ days now, went to GP and she increased t mey to 3 x 850 per day so 2550? Ive been doing lots of research as it simply seems to much and found nor many people taking this amount?

any ideas? thanks and good luck xx


----------



## crazy4baby09

I started taking it about a year ago because a friend of mine was having thyroid problems and her hormones were all out of wack and she started taking bee pollen and it helped regulate her. My period regulating was an unexpected surprise, my gyn told me its good to take for general wellness. I take 1100 mg daily and it has worked for me :)


----------



## crazy4baby09

Thank You!


----------



## karenh

MrsG30 said:


> ladies
> 
> hope someone cann help/advise?
> I was diagnose with pcos in Jan and been taking 1500g met since, feb and march AF turned up but its been missing 60+ days now, went to GP and she increased t mey to 3 x 850 per day so 2550? Ive been doing lots of research as it simply seems to much and found nor many people taking this amount?
> 
> any ideas? thanks and good luck xx

I know for some people the metformin regulates them. However for me it doesn't. I honestly haven't noticed it doing anything for me except increase my bathroom visits. I am only on 1500, I know people with diabetes that are on 2000 but I haven't talked to anyone higher than that. In order for my cycles to be regulated I needed something specificly for that. The thought with metformin is that if you can control the inselin issue then your hormons will balance out and you will be regulated. It doesn't directly fix your cycle. Are you TTC or just trying to get a more regular cycle?


----------



## crazy4baby09

Well AF showed up today :( my cycle was longer than usual, 36 days this time. Also had a large gob of ewcm with blood in it a few hours after period showed (sorry about tmi but it was a lot and really stretchy, stretched to about 6 inches!) I have never experienced this before, not sure if its a normal thing when ovulated with clomid or what, anyone else experience this? Now I will be starting clomid 150mg on tues really hoping for a sticky bean this cycle!


----------



## karenh

So sorry AF got you. I hope the 150 work wonders. Good luck.

I tested yesterday at 9dpo, BFN.


----------



## karenh

So my beta was negative, suprise, but our DR has aproved us to move to an injectable cycle. I have my class on how to use them Friday at 1130. Now praying hubby can get an extended lunch so he can be there.


----------



## Natashaa1

Good luck Karen, let us know how you get on


----------



## sugarpi24

Karen what injections are you doing? If its the gonal or follistem it isn't bad! I pych myself out everytime I try to inject myself...but its not bad at all. The only thing that sucks for me is the cost of the meds and going to the doctor all the time to check the follicles. I go to the doctor 3-4 times a week just to check my follicles. :( but hopefully in the end it'll be worth it!


----------



## karenh

I am not sure what they are going to put me on. I forgot to ask until right after I hung up the call. I will probably find out at my class on Friday. I cant wait! DH will be giving me the shots. I am not worried about getting them, but I am worried that he will be too scared to give them to me. :haha: The hard part for us is the cost as well, that is why it has taken us to long to get here. We will figure it out some how though. I am just really excited to move on and try something stronger. Also, the doc gave us a 25% chance of conceiving on this new protocol! I am so excited about that. I hope he wasnt being too optimistic because most people have a 15-20% chance, but he said ours are 25%. Lets hope so!


----------



## sugarpi24

good luck!! I really hope its a sticky bean this time for you!!


----------



## karenh

Thanks! I hope so too. I was thinking it was going to be like $3000, but it looks like it will be closer to $5000. Yikes! I am doing Menopur. This better work, we can't afford this vary many times.


----------



## sugarpi24

Holy crap!!! That's a lot! I thought $200 was a lot! :( I hope you only have to do it once! Good luck!


----------



## Kimiw

Hi! Ltttc #1 since 2006 here! I was diagnosed in 2009 with pcos and learned I wasn't ovulating. Did one round of met and femara, no O did 1 round of met and clomid 100 mg no O and 2 rounds of met and 150 mg of clomid no O. Gave up started seing new RE in 2011 1500 mg met and 200 mg clomid and I O'd for the first time but bfn. Second cycle same dose bfp! Mc at 6 weeks :(. Cycle 3 no response, cycle 4 no response, cycle 5 metformin increased and clomid stayed the same and I O'd but bfn. Cycle 6 starts tomorrow!


----------



## karenh

Kimiw said:


> Hi! Ltttc #1 since 2006 here! I was diagnosed in 2009 with pcos and learned I wasn't ovulating. Did one round of met and femara, no O did 1 round of met and clomid 100 mg no O and 2 rounds of met and 150 mg of clomid no O. Gave up started seing new RE in 2011 1500 mg met and 200 mg clomid and I O'd for the first time but bfn. Second cycle same dose bfp! Mc at 6 weeks :(. Cycle 3 no response, cycle 4 no response, cycle 5 metformin increased and clomid stayed the same and I O'd but bfn. Cycle 6 starts tomorrow!

Welcome! We are in similar situations! I hope round six works for you! Feel free to ask any questions you have.


----------



## karenh

:witch: got me today . That is ok though because we have our appointment to start the injectables today! I hope it goes well. I am not too worried, just a little nervouse. We have decided if this round doesn't work we are taking a break. We have been TTC with medical assistance for over a year now and DH is worn out. He can't take the stress, which I understand. We are going to take some time to work on getting healthy physically, mentaly, and emothionaly. Maybe think about and save up for IVF or adoption.


----------



## Kimiw

karenh said:


> :witch: got me today . That is ok though because we have our appointment to start the injectables today! I hope it goes well. I am not too worried, just a little nervouse. We have decided if this round doesn't work we are taking a break. We have been TTC with medical assistance for over a year now and DH is worn out. He can't take the stress, which I understand. We are going to take some time to work on getting healthy physically, mentaly, and emothionaly. Maybe think about and save up for IVF or adoption.

Oh honey good luck with the injectables! Last cycle my RE added the trigger shot because I was ovulating really late on Clomid. I am doing it again this cycle, they don't hurt. I give them to myself in the tummy with an insulin needle and I don't feel a thing! We are going to give medical assistance at least a year (of regular ovulation) then we are going to call it quits. It has been almost 7 years and we are getting tired. Giving up isn't something we want to do, but you do come to the point where u either give up or start looking at other ways to parent, such as adoption.


----------



## karenh

Exactly. I have done four Ovidrell shots and CD15. Last IUI I actually ovulated without it on CD13. I just hope DH does a good job of massaging the medsin so they don't form lumps on my bum. :haha:


----------



## Kimiw

karenh said:


> Exactly. I have done four Ovidrell shots and CD15. Last IUI I actually ovulated without it on CD13. I just hope DH does a good job of massaging the medsin so they don't form lumps on my bum. :haha:

Lol at least your hubby will give you the shot! Mine couldn't give me the trigger. My RE's nurse tried to train him but he couldn't handle it lol. That's why I have myself the shot. Good luck, I hope this is it for you!


----------



## karenh

With the Ovidrell I did two and he did two. The nurse on the phone said since they are in my but, I won't be able to reach and he has to do it. I hope he can. He is a woose too.:winkwink:


----------



## ebonymama

hey all, 
jus wanna jump in here and applaud u ladies for your continuous strength and determination .....

my heart goes out to u all...

my story is well ever since teenage years i have had irregular cycles....my parents never took me to a doc and i never paid it no mind....until in 2011 at the age of 30....i had my first ever surprise natural bfp with DH of then 7years that ended sadly at 34 weeks...my beautiful baby girl was born sleeping due to uncontrolled hypertension....( i miss her)

we have been tryin ever since and was only diagnosed with pcos on the 
10th of this month and was put on metformin ever since....

so now i am waiting to see if it does anything.....

my journey is so tiring but now i am thinking i shouldn't be after reading all the ups and downs u ladies are going through...

i will remember u all in my prayers....


----------



## karenh

ebonymama said:


> hey all,
> jus wanna jump in here and applaud u ladies for your continuous strength and determination .....
> 
> my heart goes out to u all...
> 
> my story is well ever since teenage years i have had irregular cycles....my parents never took me to a doc and i never paid it no mind....until in 2011 at the age of 30....i had my first ever surprise natural bfp with DH of then 7years that ended sadly at 34 weeks...my beautiful baby girl was born sleeping due to uncontrolled hypertension....( i miss her)
> 
> we have been tryin ever since and was only diagnosed with pcos on the
> 10th of this month and was put on metformin ever since....
> 
> so now i am waiting to see if it does anything.....
> 
> my journey is so tiring but now i am thinking i shouldn't be after reading all the ups and downs u ladies are going through...
> 
> i will remember u all in my prayers....

I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how devistating that would be. I hope now that you have a diagnosis you will be able to have your baby.


----------



## ebonymama

thanks karenh,

i wish us all our babies soon...would be nice if we all get our sticky beans together so that onward support will be there....

it would be sooo exciting


----------



## karenh

I agree, that would be so fun. What is your plan?


----------



## ebonymama

i laughed when i asked what is the plan cause where i am from fertility treatment is only now becoming on stream (for those who have money) ...i live in the caribbean......

so my doc put me on metformin...i would wish if i can do ultrasounds to see what my eggs are doing.....

i have an appointment in just under two months from now so if no bfp i guess he will discuss what is next for me...

i guess he seems convince that the met will work cause he also put me on prenatals...

i also have to be cautious about hypertension....i managed to get it under control but its my big scare....


----------



## karenh

It is said you need to be on prenatals for a year before you get pregnant, so I am glad that he put you on them. Metformin does help a lot of people, I hope you are one of them. Good luck!


----------



## ebonymama

THANKS... so was thinking strongly on adding opks to the mix...thinking of buying cbfm.....do any of u getting positives on them....i've seen from time to time that people with pcos get a lot of false positives...

what was your positives like


----------



## karenh

I use Clear Blue Digital the ones with the smiley face. I have never gotten a positive, but that is because I have never ovulated without a trigger. That is until this last cycle. I got a positive and freaked out. I couldn't believe it. My Nurse Practitioner was afraid it could be a false positive so we did a blood LH and it confirmed that I was ovulating! So they work fine for me, it is just my body that doesn't work so well. I can't temp though. Good luck! I hope it can help you!


----------



## ebonymama

aight gonna ask for the ones with the smiley face then...i did chart did try charting for one of my recent cycles..i did c a shift and then af disappeared for 168 days until the bcp i put on made her showed herself...

currently on cd 17 (cd8-cd17 with met)...so i jus its a waiting game now to c what happens in the coming weeks


----------



## karenh

Good luck!


----------



## karenh

My follicle check went well. They are uping my meds though. Stats: lining 6.8 starting to form a tripple lining, 4 follicles on the left 6.6, 7.2, 7.4, 8.3. Once again they couldn't really see the right side. She thinks there may be two on the right but she isn't sure. My estrogen is 42 and lh is 4.7. My next check is friday tuesday.


----------



## sugarpi24

I think af is going to show up anytime :( makes me sad...I hate ttc sometimes!


----------



## MaggzieP

Hello... I'm hoping people here are friendly. I was in team curvy bumps but I seemed to just get ignored all the time!

I have PCOS and we have been TTC #1 since 18th November 2008. We have been given no help whatsoever as the insulin resistance affected my weight. I was told unless I lost weight they wouldn't help us, so I was put on metformin until December 2011 when I had a Roux-en-Y gastric bypass that nearly killed me. I was in hospital for a month, in intensive care, on life support, had to have dialysis as my organs started to fail, had to have all manner of antibiotics as well as another operation - you name it!

It took about a year before I felt like I was getting back on track and am now looking for work again, trying to get back into uni as I obviously had to drop out thanks to the operation and we are going to start trying propery again.

I've gotten sick of seeing bumps all around me, hearing people winge that have only been trying 3 months etc, seeing people who shouldn't be parents - like shouting and swearing in their kids faces and have people I know moan about their kids to me! 

And I think the thing that really gets my goat is that the doctor and the OB/GYN both said losing weight would tremendously help... well I had an operation that nearly killed me, have had to put my life on hold a year to recover from it and have lost 12 stone in that time and for what - another month of hoping just to have that damned :witch: show up, which I might add is another insult. If I don't ovulate, why the hell should I have to put up with the :witch: ?!

ARGH! Anyway! Sorry, I am in a rant mood - been noticing bumps/ unfit parents and/ or being moaned at about other people's children a lot recently. I have decided to try another couple of months where I chart and take supplements at certain times like i did before the op.

My plan for this month, supposing I ovulate by some miracle (any comments or advice welcome):

Daily BBT charting as well as CM and saliva microscope readings.
Daily Pregnacare Conception supplement
Daily baby aspirin tablet
3 x daily Calcichew D3 Forte (not for TTC, I have to take this anyway)
CD3-5 - Soy Isoflavones
2 teaspoons 2x a day until ovulation of Royal Jelly with pollen in honey
2 tablets evening primrose oil (2000mg) until ovulation
Soft caps worn around ovulation

This not only going to be a soy cycle... I have been reading a lot of new things to try and aid TTC (such as the royal jelly), so this will also be an egg white cycle. I know some people will probably vom all over their keyboard at the thought of using real egg white from eggs to help conception but I am at the point where I WILL try anything!

I have read so many different views. No, it doesn't work... yes, i'm sure thats the reason we finally got pregnant... that's disgusting... why is it disgusting, there are worse things in some supplements and creams... you'll get an infection... no you wont...

blah blah blah - I think everyone just needs to make up their own minds about it. I read that it is very similar to egg-white cervical mucus and for those who dont produce it (like me), or very little, you can use it as a substitute to make you sperm friendly. So I have a sterilised pack of syringes here, ready (sorry if tmi). I tried it this month to make sure i knew what i was doing and there have been no problems so Im going with it next cycle. Also planning to use soft cups (those cups you wear over your cervix - to hold the sperm at the cervical opening).

I know about pre-seed lube but unless they are willing to give me a free sample to try, im not paying that much when I can try egg whites first. ps, I've asked in a few places including the company themselves and cant seem to get a hold of any samples.

It'll only be used before we BD, and then I will on my back with pillows under my bum for at least 30 mins (assuming I don't go to sleep).

So... hope everyone is well and :dust: to us all


----------



## ebonymama

hi maggie,

i joined the thread recently and saw your post and thought i will say hit to ya...and hi to the rest of the ladies.....

so sorry for all your troubles maggie....don't worry better days are ahead.....

i to was recently diagnosed with pcos....i have long long irregular cycles....
but was put on metformin to help me concieve....i read that it doesnt help ovulation though....

i am not too religiously temping sos i am not sure if i ovulated CD 23 for me now...

whats your CD...


----------



## MaggzieP

ebonymama said:


> hi maggie,
> 
> i joined the thread recently and saw your post and thought i will say hit to ya...and hi to the rest of the ladies.....
> 
> so sorry for all your troubles maggie....don't worry better days are ahead.....
> 
> i to was recently diagnosed with pcos....i have long long irregular cycles....
> but was put on metformin to help me concieve....i read that it doesnt help ovulation though....
> 
> i am not too religiously temping sos i am not sure if i ovulated CD 23 for me now...
> 
> whats your CD...

Hi :flower:

I had metformin to change my insulin resistance but I didn't ovulate as far as I know. The one time I know I did which ended in the early m/c was very painful. Heard some people have gotten a sticky bean on it though, so good luck vibes to you! :thumbup: I would ask for something like omoprezole or similar to protect your stomach lining - had awful acid reflux! Read this can be a common side effect. 

I am on CD32 - my cycles vary between 32 - 40 days, average is 36 so hoping my Royal Jelly gets here in the next 4 days just in case!


----------



## ebonymama

no wonder why i was getting so much heart burn....is that a sign of acid reflux...:haha: (not sure)

wow i wish i had a 40 day cycle....i never had regular cycles..my last one was 168 days before the doc put me on bcp to bring on af....

after that he put on the met for the pcos and hoping it wil help me conceive....

sometimes i am tired with all the TTC...


----------



## karenh

sugarpi24 said:


> I think af is going to show up anytime :( makes me sad...I hate ttc sometimes!

So sorry sugar


----------



## karenh

MaggzieP said:


> Hello... I'm hoping people here are friendly. I was in team curvy bumps but I seemed to just get ignored all the time!
> 
> I have PCOS and we have been TTC #1 since 18th November 2008. We have been given no help whatsoever as the insulin resistance affected my weight. I was told unless I lost weight they wouldn't help us, so I was put on metformin until December 2011 when I had a Roux-en-Y gastric bypass that nearly killed me. I was in hospital for a month, in intensive care, on life support, had to have dialysis as my organs started to fail, had to have all manner of antibiotics as well as another operation - you name it!
> 
> It took about a year before I felt like I was getting back on track and am now looking for work again, trying to get back into uni as I obviously had to drop out thanks to the operation and we are going to start trying propery again.
> 
> I've gotten sick of seeing bumps all around me, hearing people winge that have only been trying 3 months etc, seeing people who shouldn't be parents - like shouting and swearing in their kids faces and have people I know moan about their kids to me!
> 
> And I think the thing that really gets my goat is that the doctor and the OB/GYN both said losing weight would tremendously help... well I had an operation that nearly killed me, have had to put my life on hold a year to recover from it and have lost 12 stone in that time and for what - another month of hoping just to have that damned :witch: show up, which I might add is another insult. If I don't ovulate, why the hell should I have to put up with the :witch: ?!
> 
> ARGH! Anyway! Sorry, I am in a rant mood - been noticing bumps/ unfit parents and/ or being moaned at about other people's children a lot recently. I have decided to try another couple of months where I chart and take supplements at certain times like i did before the op.
> 
> My plan for this month, supposing I ovulate by some miracle (any comments or advice welcome):
> 
> Daily BBT charting as well as CM and saliva microscope readings.
> Daily Pregnacare Conception supplement
> Daily baby aspirin tablet
> 3 x daily Calcichew D3 Forte (not for TTC, I have to take this anyway)
> CD3-5 - Soy Isoflavones
> 2 teaspoons 2x a day until ovulation of Royal Jelly with pollen in honey
> 2 tablets evening primrose oil (2000mg) until ovulation
> Soft caps worn around ovulation
> 
> This not only going to be a soy cycle... I have been reading a lot of new things to try and aid TTC (such as the royal jelly), so this will also be an egg white cycle. I know some people will probably vom all over their keyboard at the thought of using real egg white from eggs to help conception but I am at the point where I WILL try anything!
> 
> I have read so many different views. No, it doesn't work... yes, i'm sure thats the reason we finally got pregnant... that's disgusting... why is it disgusting, there are worse things in some supplements and creams... you'll get an infection... no you wont...
> 
> blah blah blah - I think everyone just needs to make up their own minds about it. I read that it is very similar to egg-white cervical mucus and for those who dont produce it (like me), or very little, you can use it as a substitute to make you sperm friendly. So I have a sterilised pack of syringes here, ready (sorry if tmi). I tried it this month to make sure i knew what i was doing and there have been no problems so Im going with it next cycle. Also planning to use soft cups (those cups you wear over your cervix - to hold the sperm at the cervical opening).
> 
> I know about pre-seed lube but unless they are willing to give me a free sample to try, im not paying that much when I can try egg whites first. ps, I've asked in a few places including the company themselves and cant seem to get a hold of any samples.
> 
> It'll only be used before we BD, and then I will on my back with pillows under my bum for at least 30 mins (assuming I don't go to sleep).
> 
> So... hope everyone is well and :dust: to us all

I am so sorry you have been through so much. I hope that the people here can help you. Good luck with your soy cycle


----------



## MaggzieP

karenh said:


> I am so sorry you have been through so much. I hope that the people here can help you. Good luck with your soy cycle

Thank you :flower:



ebonymama said:


> no wonder why i was getting so much heart burn....is that a sign of acid reflux...:haha: (not sure)
> 
> wow i wish i had a 40 day cycle....i never had regular cycles..my last one was 168 days before the doc put me on bcp to bring on af....
> 
> after that he put on the met for the pcos and hoping it wil help me conceive....
> 
> sometimes i am tired with all the TTC...

I know exactly what you mean! Sometimes you just want to take a break or throw the towel in, it's all so much to do and so complicated. But then you remember why you do it... :thumbup:


----------



## Natashaa1

Hi, and welcome Maggzie I too have pcos and completely understand everything thing you are saying. We have been trying for 3 years now. Have you tried a low GI diet to help with you insulin resistance, I know loosing weight is really hard but I found eating low GI helped my cycles and weight.


----------



## MaggzieP

Natashaa1 said:


> Hi, and welcome Maggzie I too have pcos and completely understand everything thing you are saying. We have been trying for 3 years now. Have you tried a low GI diet to help with you insulin resistance, I know loosing weight is really hard but I found eating low GI helped my cycles and weight.

Hi, yes I have to watch what I eat very carefully after the op as I get dumping syndrome very easily which is horrible! At the moment I have lost enough weight to be within the range accepted for help with infertility at the hospital but I have to wait 24 months from the operation before they will help us (or at least, so they say).

:dust: to you :flower:


----------



## karenh

MaggzieP said:


> Natashaa1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, and welcome Maggzie I too have pcos and completely understand everything thing you are saying. We have been trying for 3 years now. Have you tried a low GI diet to help with you insulin resistance, I know loosing weight is really hard but I found eating low GI helped my cycles and weight.
> 
> Hi, yes I have to watch what I eat very carefully after the op as I get dumping syndrome very easily which is horrible! At the moment I have lost enough weight to be within the range accepted for help with infertility at the hospital but I have to wait 24 months from the operation before they will help us (or at least, so they say).
> 
> :dust: to you :flower:Click to expand...

So sorry you have to wait so long. That is really hard.


----------



## Praying4bump

Hi ladies,

It's been a while since I've posted on this thread...I've been more of a lurker. I'm coming to terms with being DX with pcos...which sucks! :wacko: I tried metformin for a few weeks and though it seemed to help with some of my ovary pain, it was making me sick so I stopped for the past couple weeks. I started it again yesterday but I'm going to take half a pill at a time. 

We're in the "whatever happens" mind frame. We are going to start trying to save for the likely hood of IVF in the upcoming winter or spring.

Good luck ladies.


----------



## karenh

Praying4bump said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> It's been a while since I've posted on this thread...I've been more of a lurker. I'm coming to terms with being DX with pcos...which sucks! :wacko: I tried metformin for a few weeks and though it seemed to help with some of my ovary pain, it was making me sick so I stopped for the past couple weeks. I started it again yesterday but I'm going to take half a pill at a time.
> 
> We're in the "whatever happens" mind frame. We are going to start trying to save for the likely hood of IVF in the upcoming winter or spring.
> 
> Good luck ladies.

Metformin is horrible when you first start. After a few weeks it gets better though. Hopefully you can get to where you can stand it and it can help you get pregnant. If not, I am sorry, but good luck with IVF!


----------



## MaggzieP

karenh said:


> MaggzieP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natashaa1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, and welcome Maggzie I too have pcos and completely understand everything thing you are saying. We have been trying for 3 years now. Have you tried a low GI diet to help with you insulin resistance, I know loosing weight is really hard but I found eating low GI helped my cycles and weight.
> 
> Hi, yes I have to watch what I eat very carefully after the op as I get dumping syndrome very easily which is horrible! At the moment I have lost enough weight to be within the range accepted for help with infertility at the hospital but I have to wait 24 months from the operation before they will help us (or at least, so they say).
> 
> :dust: to you :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry you have to wait so long. That is really hard.Click to expand...

yeah... well as long as they stick to what they said to me it'll be worth it


----------



## crazy4baby09

Its been awhile since I posted anything so I wanted to do an update. This cycle was on 150mg clomid 1500mg metformin 1100 bee pollen, I was worried I didnt ovulate because it didnt feel the same as last month, I had 25 day progesterone taken on the fifth and it was 41 up from 13.2 last month! Needless to say I was surprised I am hoping its a good sign!! I am currently around 9 dpo an planning to wait a few days to test so I dont drive myself crazy lol


----------



## Praying4bump

Good luck Crazy4baby! I hope this is your month!:happydance:


----------



## karenh

Good luck! That sounds promising! Are you symptom spotting at all? I am 4dpiui. I will test on Father's day and have beta the day after.


----------



## crazy4baby09

I've been noticing some symptoms not sure what they mean I only have one cycle of confirmed ovulation to compare it to and this one feels different than last month. I think I ovulated on cd 18 had some cramping but not as painful as last month. My cm dried up 1 dpo-7 dpo on 8 dpo started feeling kinda wet down there when would wipe there would be small amt of cm ( sorry for tmi). My nipples have been really sore since 4 dpo on 8 dpo got a few sharp burning pains in left breast 9 dpo same in right breast 8 dpo got several sharp twinges in lower abdomen lasted on and off for 10 min at night when layed down got a few sharp pains in lower right abdomen shooting to lower pelvic area. I've been pretty tired but think I have cold stuffy/ runny nose at time when I clear throat it tastes phlemy. Im not sure what to make of all of it I want to be hopeful but I've been getting negatives for almost 4 years only positive was 1 week before I mc in 2010. I kinda dont know what to feel at the moment. Sorry this was so long


----------



## karenh

crazy4baby09 said:


> I've been noticing some symptoms not sure what they mean I only have one cycle of confirmed ovulation to compare it to and this one feels different than last month. I think I ovulated on cd 18 had some cramping but not as painful as last month. My cm dried up 1 dpo-7 dpo on 8 dpo started feeling kinda wet down there when would wipe there would be small amt of cm ( sorry for tmi). My nipples have been really sore since 4 dpo on 8 dpo got a few sharp burning pains in left breast 9 dpo same in right breast 8 dpo got several sharp twinges in lower abdomen lasted on and off for 10 min at night when layed down got a few sharp pains in lower right abdomen shooting to lower pelvic area. I've been pretty tired but think I have cold stuffy/ runny nose at time when I clear throat it tastes phlemy. Im not sure what to make of all of it I want to be hopeful but I've been getting negatives for almost 4 years only positive was 1 week before I mc in 2010. I kinda dont know what to feel at the moment. Sorry this was so long

All those sound like good symptoms for me. Your cm sounds right on track! So does everything else. How many DPO are you now?

AFM: I am starting to feel better from my cold. I am in the middle of my tww and it is going so much smoother than my last one. I am not symptom spotting because I know anything I think is a symptom is probably caused from the trigger. Let me tell you, my nipples were so sore for a little bit I couldnt even sleep on my stomach. I can now, but they are still sensitive. Yikes! My beta is Monday, but I am going to POAS Sunday and hope I have a great Fathers Day present for DH. It will take a miracle.


----------



## crazy4baby09

I am currently 13dpo im due for at thurs, I am pretty afraid to test, now im not even experiencing anything that I think I should if I was preggo. My nips are only very slightly tender not as much as before, anything else im feeling I cant really count because I am definately sick, even losing my voice :( my cm even dried up again. Last cycle I was wet the whole tww in abundance up to af. I am so confused I have never been so scared to poas before im just waiting lol


----------



## karenh

The TWW is so frustrating. Last cycle I was constantly worried and peeing on sticks and what not, it drove me crazy. This month I decided not to care. I am not symptom spotting, I am not testing, nothing. I am in a much better mental state. We will see how I am when I finally test Sunday though. AF should be here Sunday or Monday if she holds out a little.


----------



## mrs.monty

Hi all, i know its been months since my last post, but i have been lurking, I have caught up on where you are all at and now I would like to update you on where im at. Well, in short, nowhere!! I had 4 cycles on chlomid, ovulated each time, just no BFP :( . so, in March after my last chlomid attempt I enquire what the next steps were as far as what they would offer, they advised there would be a DR consultation, and tehy they would consider IUI/IVF, I was not (and still am not) ready for this step yet, so I told the DR's and nurses at the fertility clinic that I just wanted 6 months off to recover physically, and to work on myself and DH (diet and exercise),3 months in I am finally motivated to get started. (EEEK) I have started taking metformin, and Multivitamins, I am using a diet from my Private health fund and am committing to 30 min per day of exercise, eventually work up from there) welcome to the newbies and Hi to all the regulars!


----------



## karenh

Good for you! I am so sorry the Clomid didn't work, but I am proud that you listened to what you needed for yourself. I hope you enjoyed your break and props for working on getting better physically and emotionaly. This journey can be so hard. I am also so excited that you are ready to try again. Good luck! I hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## karenh

crazy4baby09 said:


> I am currently 13dpo im due for at thurs, I am pretty afraid to test, now im not even experiencing anything that I think I should if I was preggo. My nips are only very slightly tender not as much as before, anything else im feeling I cant really count because I am definately sick, even losing my voice :( my cm even dried up again. Last cycle I was wet the whole tww in abundance up to af. I am so confused I have never been so scared to poas before im just waiting lol

How are you doing? Did you test? Did the :witch: get you? I hope you are OK.


----------



## crazy4baby09

I did test at 14dpo and it was a bfn, today is 16dpo and I started spotting I am pretty sure it is AF so I am out this month. I am pretty thankful that at least our biggest issue is corrected (me ovulating) so maybe it will just take a few months, I'm trying to stay positive. I am praying this is your month!!!!


----------



## karenh

crazy4baby09 said:


> I did test at 14dpo and it was a bfn, today is 16dpo and I started spotting I am pretty sure it is AF so I am out this month. I am pretty thankful that at least our biggest issue is corrected (me ovulating) so maybe it will just take a few months, I'm trying to stay positive. I am praying this is your month!!!!

Getting you ovulating is such a big step! Hopefully the next few months bring you your BFP. Sorry this month wasn't it.

I don't feel pregnant AT ALL. I test in two days. I am so scared.


----------



## crazy4baby09

karenh said:


> crazy4baby09 said:
> 
> 
> I did test at 14dpo and it was a bfn, today is 16dpo and I started spotting I am pretty sure it is AF so I am out this month. I am pretty thankful that at least our biggest issue is corrected (me ovulating) so maybe it will just take a few months, I'm trying to stay positive. I am praying this is your month!!!!
> 
> Getting you ovulating is such a big step! Hopefully the next few months bring you your BFP. Sorry this month wasn't it.
> 
> I don't feel pregnant AT ALL. I test in two days. I am so scared.Click to expand...

How did the testing go? I hope you got good news!


----------



## ebonymama

hi all,

just passing through to say hi and to let yall know what is happening with me...

well which is actually nothing...today is cd 44 and cd 34 on the met...
nothing is happening ...creamy cm some days and not some days...
my temps seem higher but not sure if i ovulated....

i am thinking i havent since there is no af....
not sure what to do at this point...

the only other thing is nipples seem sore and sometimes sharp pains in the left side and then there is nothing else after that...

i have my next gyne apt on july 08th...
i dont feel like testing cause i dont want to c a bfn...

tired of c n bfn...:nope:

anyway how yall ladies doing?

so crazybaby....i read on some post that one of the ladies started spotting during the time of af and still tested afterwards and got a bfp...

so maybe still take one last more test in a few days and c ok

good luck to u and the rest of the ladies

how long have yall cycles been while on the met?


----------



## karenh

I got AF this weekend. We are done TTC. It is really hard, but I think we may be moving toward adoption. DH is thinking about talking about it. We don't have the money right now becuase of our two years of medical treatments to try and have a baby, so we are probably going to have to wait two years before we can start that process. I really hope it doesn't take that long, but who knows.


----------



## ebonymama

awwww karenh,

somehow deep down i still sending positive vibes ....
u look like one of those who will get a very surprise bfp......

dont worry:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crazy4baby09

karenh said:


> I got AF this weekend. We are done TTC. It is really hard, but I think we may be moving toward adoption. DH is thinking about talking about it. We don't have the money right now becuase of our two years of medical treatments to try and have a baby, so we are probably going to have to wait two years before we can start that process. I really hope it doesn't take that long, but who knows.

I'm sorry to hear that your ttc journey is over but its exciting that you guys are heading forward to adoption, even though it may take time I am sure you will be blessed with a beautiful child that is perfect for you guys! Chin up :) Im still praying for you!!


----------



## karenh

Thanks guys. I doubt I will get a suprise BFP because I don't ovulate without A LOT of meds. Thank you though! Good luck to all of you. Once I get my blog up and running, I am hoping this week but it will be hard with working two jobs, I will post the link here for any one that wants to follow me.


----------



## karenh

DH sat me down last night to make sure I knew that he wants to adopt. He is starting to get excited about it, but he is also still trying to deal with the loss of not being able to create a child. He says he will get there, it will just take him longer than me. I personally dont care if you child has our DNA or not. The biggest loss I felt is when I thought we would never have kids. We have our first fundraiser this weekend. We are doing a garage sale, and so many people have contributed stuff that we dont have enough room to put it. I just hope that people come and buy the stuff!

My blog is up and running, though it is still a work in progress. I hope you guys can all follow me!https://jkhadoption.wordpress.com


----------



## ebonymama

hey karenh,

so glad u are beginning your blog.....love how its laid up an the pictures posted so far....

i admire how strong u and DH are despite the circumstances...
proud of u guys:thumbup:

i will still be following this thread and your blog as well k....

:hugs:


----------



## karenh

ebonymama said:


> hey karenh,
> 
> so glad u are beginning your blog.....love how its laid up an the pictures posted so far....
> 
> i admire how strong u and DH are despite the circumstances...
> proud of u guys:thumbup:
> 
> i will still be following this thread and your blog as well k....
> 
> :hugs:

Thank you so much!


----------



## sugarpi24

I LOVE your blog Karen!!! I had no clue you had fostered before! I hope the garage sale helps and hopefully one of the grant places help as well!!!


----------



## karenh

I have announced my new fundraiser on my blog and created it's own page. Please check out my puzzle fundraiser page and share it will all your friends. Thank you guys so much for all your support.

https://jkhadoption.blogspot.com/p/puzzle-fundraiser.html


----------



## sugarpi24

that is an awesome idea karen!!!


----------



## ebonymama

hey karen,

its so nice to hear great things for the adoption process....look out for my donation soon....

i am so pleased to be apart of this...

keep good in the mean time ok....


----------



## karenh

ebonymama said:


> hey karen,
> 
> its so nice to hear great things for the adoption process....look out for my donation soon....
> 
> i am so pleased to be apart of this...
> 
> keep good in the mean time ok....

Thank you! You are so sweet!


----------



## karenh

We have finaly picked an agency to do domestic infant adoption with! Our orientation meeting is next Friday. I can't wait!


----------



## Natashaa1

karenh said:


> We have finaly picked an agency to do domestic infant adoption with! Our orientation meeting is next Friday. I can't wait!

Amazing news congrats I bet your so excited x


----------



## karenh

Natashaa1 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> We have finaly picked an agency to do domestic infant adoption with! Our orientation meeting is next Friday. I can't wait!
> 
> Amazing news congrats I bet your so excited xClick to expand...

We are, thank you!


----------



## ebonymama

congratulations on your step further to motherhood karenh,

hope u having a great day....


----------



## karenh

Thank you. What is going on with your journey?


----------



## crazy4baby09

Hello everyone! I havnt posted in awhile my hubby and I decided to take the fall and winter months off of ttc. But I wanted to make sure to come back and update on our journey. After stopping the clomid and bee pollen it seemed as though I was ovulating on my own (got the same symptoms as I did when ovulated on clomid) my lmp was oct 24 2013 , and my period didn't start like it had been so this morning I took a hpt just to see and it came back with a BFP!! I am going for bloodwork today to check my progesterone and hcg levels. I wanted to share this hoping it would give you ladies some hope, remember its all in Gods timing! It has taken us 4 yrs and a miscarriage to get to this point and I'm praying this is a sticky bean. I will continue to pray for you ladies in hopes you too will get your BFP sicky beans! God bless!


----------



## karenh

Congratulations! That is really exciting! I am pretty sure we will never conceive as we have less than 5% chance. I for sure am not ovulating and I hate it. However, we have gotten through the whole approval process for adoption and are now approved, we are just waiting to be picked.


----------



## crazy4baby09

How exciting!! I hope you get picked soon!!!


----------



## karenh

Thanks, me too. Pleasea if you hear of anyone wanting to place their baby or babies let them know about us. Thank you!


----------



## Mikihob

karenh said:


> Congratulations! That is really exciting! I am pretty sure we will never conceive as we have less than 5% chance. I for sure am not ovulating and I hate it. However, we have gotten through the whole approval process for adoption and are now approved, we are just waiting to be picked.

Congratulations! Which adoption agency did you choose to go through? Have they given you an estimated amount of time to wait to be picked?


----------



## karenh

We are going through LDS Family Services. The average wait is 2 years, but it could be any day, or 4-5 years. We have been approved and on the website for about a month now. You guys should follow my blog! It is in my signiture. Also on my blog is a link to our profile. Check it out!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Definitely will :)


----------

